# Nukes found in libya



## bigrebnc1775

I think things have just turned from bad to worse


The outgoing premier of Libya's NTC, Mahmoud Jibril said Sunday that nuclear weapons were found in the country, according to the Al Arabiya TV network, Israel Radio reported.

Jibril also said that the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) will provide further details on the weapons found in the next few days, according to the report.
Report: Libya's NTC chief says nuclear weapo... JPost - Headlines


----------



## pete

Thats great!!
Al Qaeda Plants Its Flag in Libya | VICE


----------



## bigrebnc1775

pete said:


> Thats great!!
> Al Qaeda Plants Its Flag in Libya | VICE



And obama helped our enemy get those weapons


----------



## bucs90

Jesus.

Honest question- wonder if they were sent there from Iraq or Iran? Close friend of mine in the Air Force swears military intell is 99% certain that Saddam flew WMDs to Syria in the weeks leading up to the war.

Hope this is not true. If they are there, God knows where else in the world they are, and who will get control of them.

This isn't to Obama or lefties or anyone in particular, but to everyone: WE BETTER WAKE THE FUCK UP! PEOPLE WANT TO ELIMINATE US.


----------



## ladyliberal

I'm not really sure what to make of that. Libya had a nuclear program, but by all accounts they were quite far from a weapon. I sincerely doubt they could even have developed a functional "dirty bomb". If there actually was a functional weapon found, this seems like very big news.


----------



## bucs90

bigrebnc1775 said:


> pete said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats great!!
> Al Qaeda Plants Its Flag in Libya | VICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And obama helped our enemy get those weapons
Click to expand...


What a GREAT decision to not send troops in there to secure the Libyan weapons.

AWESOME choice Obama!!!!!!

Imagine if Bush was president right now: "He went into Iraq where there were no WMD's, then refused to go into Libya where there were nukes!!!!"


----------



## Unkotare

It's ok, just leave them there. Ron Paul says it's no problem.


----------



## bucs90

ladyliberal said:


> I'm not really sure what to make of that. Libya had a nuclear program, but by all accounts they were quite far from a weapon. I sincerely doubt they could even have developed a functional "dirty bomb". If there actually was a functional weapon found, this seems like very big news.



Yep.

Makes me scared as shit about Iran.

And makes me regret Obama didn't send troops in to secure all the Libyan weapons after the gov't collapsed.

Now, the MB and who-the-hell-knows are on the ground there.


----------



## bucs90

Unkotare said:


> It's ok, just leave them there. Ron Paul says it's no problem.



Better yet......Obama says lets "lead from the back" and just let the Muslims sort it out! Yay!


----------



## Unkotare

bucs90 said:


> Jesus.
> 
> Honest question- wonder if they were sent there from Iraq or Iran? Close friend of mine in the Air Force swears military intell is 99% certain that Saddam flew WMDs to Syria in the weeks leading up to the war.
> 
> Hope this is not true. If they are there, God knows where else in the world they are, and who will get control of them.
> 
> This isn't to Obama or lefties or anyone in particular, but to everyone: WE BETTER WAKE THE FUCK UP! PEOPLE WANT TO ELIMINATE US.




But if we just 'bring our troops home,' abandon all of our overseas bases and international responsibilities and 'mind our own business' everything will be just fine...

...yeah...just fine...


----------



## Utilitarian

pete said:


> Thats great!!
> Al Qaeda Plants Its Flag in Libya | VICE



A questionable source at best....

It's good to see the small government conservatives advocate more war as well.


----------



## Unkotare

bucs90 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok, just leave them there. Ron Paul says it's no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better yet......Obama says lets "lead from the back" and just let the Muslims sort it out! Yay!
Click to expand...



Yes, more brilliant foreign policy...


----------



## pete

bucs90 said:


> ladyliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really sure what to make of that. Libya had a nuclear program, but by all accounts they were quite far from a weapon. I sincerely doubt they could even have developed a functional "dirty bomb". If there actually was a functional weapon found, this seems like very big news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Makes me scared as shit about Iran.
> 
> And makes me regret Obama didn't send troops in to secure all the Libyan weapons after the gov't collapsed.
> 
> Now, the MB and who-the-hell-knows are on the ground there.
Click to expand...

but, the MB isnt bad!?


----------



## bucs90

Awaiting a libtard to proclaim "If we have nukes, who are we to say anyone else cannot have them?"


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Utilitarian said:


> pete said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats great!!
> Al Qaeda Plants Its Flag in Libya | VICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A questionable source at best....
> 
> It's good to see the small government conservatives advocate more war as well.
Click to expand...


The source might be questionable but the story isn't Yes obama was helping Al Qaeda in Libya.


----------



## bucs90

No, of course the MB isn't bad.

In fact, if they get hold of a nuke, they'll promptly call the UN or Atomic Energy authorities and have it turned over and destroyed safely.

They'd never accidentally let it drift towards the Little Satan.


----------



## Utilitarian

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Utilitarian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pete said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats great!!
> Al Qaeda Plants Its Flag in Libya | VICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A questionable source at best....
> 
> It's good to see the small government conservatives advocate more war as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The source might be questionable but the story isn't Yes obama was helping Al Qaeda in Libya.
Click to expand...


And if it was McCain getting us involved in Libya, you'd be supporting him.

And MSNBC would be screaming about it.

Sometimes, Americans are as predictable as clockwork.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Utilitarian said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utilitarian said:
> 
> 
> 
> A questionable source at best....
> 
> It's good to see the small government conservatives advocate more war as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The source might be questionable but the story isn't Yes obama was helping Al Qaeda in Libya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if it was McCain getting us involved in Libya, you'd be supporting him.
> 
> And MSNBC would be screaming about it.
> 
> Sometimes, Americans are as predictable as clockwork.
Click to expand...

But it wasn't McCain was it? Actually no I wouldn't support giving aid to the people we are fighting. They have nukes now


----------



## Utilitarian

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Utilitarian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The source might be questionable but the story isn't Yes obama was helping Al Qaeda in Libya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if it was McCain getting us involved in Libya, you'd be supporting him.
> 
> And MSNBC would be screaming about it.
> 
> Sometimes, Americans are as predictable as clockwork.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it wasn't McCain was it? Actually no I wouldn't support giving aid to the people we are fighting. They have nukes now
Click to expand...


So do you think we should take over?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Utilitarian said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utilitarian said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if it was McCain getting us involved in Libya, you'd be supporting him.
> 
> And MSNBC would be screaming about it.
> 
> Sometimes, Americans are as predictable as clockwork.
> 
> 
> 
> But it wasn't McCain was it? Actually no I wouldn't support giving aid to the people we are fighting. They have nukes now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do you think we should take over?
Click to expand...


Should have left things alone. So now Al Qaeda has nukes


----------



## Utilitarian

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Utilitarian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it wasn't McCain was it? Actually no I wouldn't support giving aid to the people we are fighting. They have nukes now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do you think we should take over?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should have left things alone. So now Al Qaeda has nukes
Click to expand...


We'll see about that...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Utilitarian said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utilitarian said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do you think we should take over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should have left things alone. So now Al Qaeda has nukes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll see about that...
Click to expand...


That's just a little bit to late for that wouldn't you agree?


----------



## bucs90

Well, there were 3 options:

1- Leave it alone, and Ghadaffi has the nukes. Bad.
2- Intervene, invade, secure weapons. Leave. Bad....but not quite as bad as 1.

or

3- Kinda get involved, topple Ghaddafi by leading from the back, but dont aid on the ground and let the Muslims sort it out, which ends up with the Muslim Brotherhood, or Al Qaida, or the Taliban, or Hockmed Mohammed Durka Ali the street sweeper...........or someone we dont know......getting the nukes. Which isn't just bad.......it's HOLY JESUS FUCKING CHRIST WHAT DID WE DO??????!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Rozman

Watch how quickly the WH spins this into it's not our operation...This is a NATO,English,French operation.
We were just innocent bystanders.Now that maybe the you know what might hit the fan.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bucs90 said:


> Well, there were 3 options:
> 
> 1- Leave it alone, and Ghadaffi has the nukes. Bad.
> 2- Intervene, invade, secure weapons. Leave. Bad....but not quite as bad as 1.
> 
> or
> 
> 3- Kinda get involved, topple Ghaddafi by leading from the back, but dont aid on the ground and let the Muslims sort it out, which ends up with the Muslim Brotherhood, or Al Qaida, or the Taliban, or Hockmed Mohammed Durka Ali the street sweeper...........or someone we dont know......getting the nukes. Which isn't just bad.......it's HOLY JESUS FUCKING CHRIST WHAT DID WE DO??????!!!!!!!!!1


I'm still trying to figure out what Ghadaffi  had done in the last 15 years that was so bad? Why not go after him when he was doing all those bad things 20 or 30 years ago?


----------



## pete

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there were 3 options:
> 
> 1- Leave it alone, and Ghadaffi has the nukes. Bad.
> 2- Intervene, invade, secure weapons. Leave. Bad....but not quite as bad as 1.
> 
> or
> 
> 3- Kinda get involved, topple Ghaddafi by leading from the back, but dont aid on the ground and let the Muslims sort it out, which ends up with the Muslim Brotherhood, or Al Qaida, or the Taliban, or Hockmed Mohammed Durka Ali the street sweeper...........or someone we dont know......getting the nukes. Which isn't just bad.......it's HOLY JESUS FUCKING CHRIST WHAT DID WE DO??????!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out what Ghadaffi  had done in the last 15 years that was so bad? Why not go after him when he was doing all those bad things 20 or 30 years ago?
Click to expand...

Politics and at the same time why was he pitching tents in NY ?!?!?!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Rozman said:


> Watch how quickly the WH spins this into it's not our operation...This is a NATO,English,French operation.
> We were just innocent bystanders.Now that maybe the you know what might hit the fan.



obama's new campaign slogan 2012 vote for me I helped Al Qaeda get nukes I can help you refinance your home loan. No wait that's obama 's new sale pitch when he get's his new job as a loan officer of a bank.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

pete said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there were 3 options:
> 
> 1- Leave it alone, and Ghadaffi has the nukes. Bad.
> 2- Intervene, invade, secure weapons. Leave. Bad....but not quite as bad as 1.
> 
> or
> 
> 3- Kinda get involved, topple Ghaddafi by leading from the back, but dont aid on the ground and let the Muslims sort it out, which ends up with the Muslim Brotherhood, or Al Qaida, or the Taliban, or Hockmed Mohammed Durka Ali the street sweeper...........or someone we dont know......getting the nukes. Which isn't just bad.......it's HOLY JESUS FUCKING CHRIST WHAT DID WE DO??????!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out what Ghadaffi  had done in the last 15 years that was so bad? Why not go after him when he was doing all those bad things 20 or 30 years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Politics and at the same time why was he pitching tents in NY ?!?!?!
Click to expand...


I really don't buy into American news anymore.


----------



## konradv

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Utilitarian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should have left things alone. So now Al Qaeda has nukes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see about that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just a little bit to late for that wouldn't you agree?
Click to expand...


Too late for what, since you haven't got a clue on the real situation yet?  The report is rather sketchy, but you already postulated a nuclear-armed Al Qaeda.  Scaremonger much?


----------



## WatertheTree

Unkotare said:


> It's ok, just leave them there. Ron Paul says it's no problem.



Not as big a problem as you thought, considering they have already had them for some time now.  

Ron Paul is right on the money we spend on defense and our empire.  This proves it, how much money have we spent to keep nukes contained to other 'respectable' nations?

Just like anything else, total and complete failure.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

konradv said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utilitarian said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see about that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just a little bit to late for that wouldn't you agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too late for what, since you haven't got a clue on the real situation yet?  The report is rather sketchy, but you already postulated a nuclear-armed Al Qaeda.  Scaremonger much?
Click to expand...


Scaremonger? While you were whooping it up helping the enemy  they got nukes.


----------



## pete

ladyliberal said:


> I'm not really sure what to make of that. Libya had a nuclear program, but by all accounts they were quite far from a weapon. I sincerely doubt they could even have developed a functional "dirty bomb". If there actually was a functional weapon found, this seems like very big news.


For 25 years before 04 and while eyes were on Iran and else where ... and he was so truthful and trust worthy ... 
WorldTribune.com: Libya's nuke program stuns the West


----------



## bodecea

Utilitarian said:


> pete said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats great!!
> Al Qaeda Plants Its Flag in Libya | VICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A questionable source at best....
> 
> It's good to see the small government conservatives advocate more war as well.
Click to expand...


I also understand that it cost 200 million dollars a day while the President and his family were visiting India.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

and in a related story

The race is on to find Libya's missing missiles 

SIRTE, Libya  Sitting in a depression in the sand, behind a dune and surrounded by a handful of sorry-looking shrubs, was what the whole world is worried about.

There, under the baking sun on the outskirts of one of the most war-torn cities in Libya earlier this week, were crates full of the kind of surface-to-air missiles that could take down a jetliner.

The race is on to find Libya&#039;s missing missiles (VIDEO) | GlobalPost


----------



## ladyliberal

People really seem to be jumping to conclusions here. I still don't see how it is possible to have a loose nuclear weapon in Libya, and we certainly haven't seen any evidence of one. Currently, I would say I'm much less worried about a loose nuclear weapon in Libya than one in Pakistan, which actually has plenty of fully functional weapons in marginally-secured facilities.


----------



## grunt11b

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I think things have just turned from bad to worse
> 
> 
> The outgoing premier of Libya's NTC, Mahmoud Jibril said Sunday that nuclear weapons were found in the country, according to the Al Arabiya TV network, Israel Radio reported.
> 
> Jibril also said that the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) will provide further details on the weapons found in the next few days, according to the report.
> Report: Libya's NTC chief says nuclear weapo... JPost - Headlines


 That explains why Obama got involved, he handed over 20,000 SAMs and apparently some nukes. Way to go berry, you cannot further your agenda unless there is a credible threat to the US, and you created that threat, retard.


----------



## grunt11b

bigrebnc1775 said:


> pete said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats great!!
> Al Qaeda Plants Its Flag in Libya | VICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And obama helped our enemy get those weapons
Click to expand...


 You're fucken right he did, there is no end to his wanting of this nation to fail.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ladyliberal said:


> People really seem to be jumping to conclusions here. I still don't see how it is possible to have a loose nuclear weapon in Libya, and we certainly haven't seen any evidence of one. Currently, I would say I'm much less worried about a loose nuclear weapon in Libya than one in Pakistan, which actually has plenty of fully functional weapons in marginally-secured facilities.



When was the last time Pakistan flew a plane in a tall building? al qaeda now controls Libya with the help of obama.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

bucs90 said:


> Awaiting a libtard to proclaim "If we have nukes, who are we to say anyone else cannot have them?"



Pretty sure that was already said about Iran.


----------



## Conservative

chemical weapons, not nukes.
Libya's PM confirms presence of chemical weapons


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ladyliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> People really seem to be jumping to conclusions here. I still don't see how it is possible to have a loose nuclear weapon in Libya, and we certainly haven't seen any evidence of one. Currently, I would say I'm much less worried about a loose nuclear weapon in Libya than one in Pakistan, which actually has plenty of fully functional weapons in marginally-secured facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time Pakistan flew a plane in a tall building? al qaeda now controls Libya with the help of obama.
Click to expand...


Ah...so finding the HEAD of Al Qaeda in Pakistan means that Pakistan has nothing to do with Al Qaeda.   Got it.


----------



## kiwiman127

Well actually,,,,,,It's no surprise now!!!!!!   But it was back in 2003,,,,it was!!!!!

*Bush official: Libya's nuclear program a surprise*
December 19, 2003

Libya's nuclear weapons program was "much further advanced" than U.S. and British intelligence agencies had thought, and included centrifuges and a uranium-enrichment program, all necessary components in making a nuclear bomb, a senior Bush administration official said Friday.

"Libya admitted to nuclear fuel-cycle projects that were intended to support a nuclear weapons program, weapons development, including uranium enrichment," this official said.

The acknowledgment of a nuclear program marked the first time Libya has ever done so. *The U.S. and British governments said Friday that Libya has agreed to abandon its weapons of mass destruction programs and to allow international weapons inspectors into the country.*

The Bush official said Libya also showed a team of United Nations and British inspectors "a significant amount of mustard" gas -- a lethal nerve agent that can cause internal and external bleeding. The gas was produced more than a decade ago, the official said

Bush official: Libya's nuclear program a surprise - CNN

There was Congressional Report:


*CRS Report for Congress*
Received through the CRS Web
Order Code RS21823
April 22, 2004
Disarming Libya: Weapons of Mass
Destruction
Sharon A. Squassoni and Andrew Feickert
Specialists in National Defense
Foreign Affairs, Defense, and Trade Division
Summary
On December 19, 2003, Libya announced it would dismantle its weapons of mass
destruction (WMD) and ballistic missile programs.  Since then, U.S., British, and
international officials have inspected and removed or destroyed key components of those
programs, and Libya has provided valuable information, particularly about foreign
suppliers.  Libya&#8217;s WMD disarmament is a critical step towards reintegration into the
world community, and a necessary but probably not sufficient prerequisite for lifting
U.S. sanctions.  This report will be updated as needed.  See also CRS Issue Brief IB
93109, Libya, by Clyde Mark
http://fpc.state.gov/documents/organization/32007.pdf

So what happened?   Did Lybia show us everything?  Why weren't all the weapons destroyed?  What's the whole story?


----------



## Avorysuds

So Obama's Libya war mongering victory now turns out to be possibly a horrible mistake, lol... Who could have seen that coming.... Seems the old ass founding fathers did when they said keep your Dick out of others peoples countries, thats a direct quote btw.

I cant wait for the spin, I bet it will be something like Obama saved the country from WWIII


----------



## Unkotare

Jefferson was a Founding Father, right?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

kiwiman127 said:


> Well actually,,,,,,It's no surprise now!!!!!!   But it was back in 2003,,,,it was!!!!!
> 
> *Bush official: Libya's nuclear program a surprise*
> December 19, 2003
> 
> Libya's nuclear weapons program was "much further advanced" than U.S. and British intelligence agencies had thought, and included centrifuges and a uranium-enrichment program, all necessary components in making a nuclear bomb, a senior Bush administration official said Friday.
> 
> "Libya admitted to nuclear fuel-cycle projects that were intended to support a nuclear weapons program, weapons development, including uranium enrichment," this official said.
> 
> The acknowledgment of a nuclear program marked the first time Libya has ever done so. *The U.S. and British governments said Friday that Libya has agreed to abandon its weapons of mass destruction programs and to allow international weapons inspectors into the country.*
> 
> The Bush official said Libya also showed a team of United Nations and British inspectors "a significant amount of mustard" gas -- a lethal nerve agent that can cause internal and external bleeding. The gas was produced more than a decade ago, the official said
> 
> Bush official: Libya's nuclear program a surprise - CNN
> 
> There was Congressional Report:
> 
> 
> *CRS Report for Congress*
> Received through the CRS Web
> Order Code RS21823
> April 22, 2004
> Disarming Libya: Weapons of Mass
> Destruction
> Sharon A. Squassoni and Andrew Feickert
> Specialists in National Defense
> Foreign Affairs, Defense, and Trade Division
> Summary
> On December 19, 2003, Libya announced it would dismantle its weapons of mass
> destruction (WMD) and ballistic missile programs.  Since then, U.S., British, and
> international officials have inspected and removed or destroyed key components of those
> programs, and Libya has provided valuable information, particularly about foreign
> suppliers.  Libyas WMD disarmament is a critical step towards reintegration into the
> world community, and a necessary but probably not sufficient prerequisite for lifting
> U.S. sanctions.  This report will be updated as needed.  See also CRS Issue Brief IB
> 93109, Libya, by Clyde Mark
> http://fpc.state.gov/documents/organization/32007.pdf
> 
> So what happened?   Did Lybia show us everything?  Why weren't all the weapons destroyed?  What's the whole story?



It's a surprise to some people even now, but whats so very bad about this is our enemy that we are actually fighting has access to nukes assisted by obama. mr "lead from the back"


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Unkotare said:


> Jefferson was a Founding Father, right?



Yes. Are you trying to make a point?


----------



## uscitizen

WAAH!  Runs screaming into the night!!!!

LMAO at the fear driven fraidy cats out there.


----------



## Unkotare

bigrebnc1775 said:


> [ obama. mr "lead from the back"




I thought that was Barney Frank's nickname.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

uscitizen said:


> WAAH!  Runs screaming into the night!!!!
> 
> LMAO at the fear driven fraidy cats out there.



Your bias for obama as turned your mental state to stupidity.


----------



## Douger

ladyliberal said:


> I'm not really sure what to make of that. Libya had a nuclear program, but by all accounts they were quite far from a weapon. I sincerely doubt they could even have developed a functional "dirty bomb". If there actually was a functional weapon found, this seems like very big news.


DooooWhaaaaaaaaat ?
All you need to make a "dirty bomb" is some hospital waste and black powder or tnt.


----------



## Douger

grunt11b said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pete said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats great!!
> Al Qaeda Plants Its Flag in Libya | VICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And obama helped our enemy get those weapons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're fucken right he did, there is no end to his wanting of this nation to fail.
Click to expand...

Obama and al CIA duh aren't the only ones.


----------



## zzzz

I think that there are a lot of conjectures here. First, he said nuclear weapons but did not specify the type. It may have just been regular bombs with nuclear material in them (dirty bombs) or it may be disinformation. There is a possibility that there could be a few nukes there since the Russians lost a few and it is also possible that the N Koreans may be exporting a few around the world. 

As to Libya manufacturing weapons, they would have had to get fissionable material from someone else. And that folks is the central issue here. Making a bomb is simple but getting enough fissionable material in the right concentration is the big obstacle to creating a weapon.

As to terrorists gaining nukes, it is going to happen sooner or later. Pakistan is of course the main focal point here because of the unrest there but if they lose a nuke I suspect whoever gets the nuke would target India, not the US.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

zzzz said:


> I think that there are a lot of conjectures here. First, he said nuclear weapons but did not specify the type. It may have just been regular bombs with nuclear material in them (dirty bombs) or it may be disinformation. There is a possibility that there could be a few nukes there since the Russians lost a few and it is also possible that the N Koreans may be exporting a few around the world.
> 
> As to Libya manufacturing weapons, they would have had to get fissionable material from someone else. And that folks is the central issue here. Making a bomb is simple but getting enough fissionable material in the right concentration is the big obstacle to creating a weapon.
> 
> As to terrorists gaining nukes, it is going to happen sooner or later. Pakistan is of course the main focal point here because of the unrest there but if they lose a nuke I suspect whoever gets the nuke would target India, not the US.



obama just helped to "sooner" happen now than the "sooner" happening later down the road. He sent our troops to Libya with no idea or clue as to what he was doing. He knew Al Qaeda was in Libya trying to oust Qaddafi. I wonder if their next plane into a tall building will have a nuke on it?


----------



## Conservative

I still have not seen anything other than the OP article that mentions nukes found in Libya. nothing in the 'mainstream' media. Lots on chemical weapons, but nada on nukes.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> I still have not seen anything other than the OP article that mentions nukes found in Libya. nothing in the 'mainstream' media. Lots on chemical weapons, but nada on nukes.



I am taking you off ignore so I can neg your lying ass everytime you make a post in any thread I start. 
Now do you honestly think the American media would allow this bit of information out against obama? After all they have defended him for the last 4 years. the media has kept certain bits of information from the general public that would not make their little god look so good.


----------



## francoHFW

More scarey BS propaganda for the sky is falling dupes.Change the channel, morons.

translation: "I can't handle a black or Dem president."


----------



## Mad Scientist

Unkotare said:


> It's ok, just leave them there. Ron Paul says it's no problem.


Did Qaddafi use them on anyone? Nope.

Russia had thousands of nukes but they didn't use any of them for *how many years?*


----------



## bigrebnc1775

francoHFW said:


> More scarey BS propaganda for the sky is falling dupes.Change the channel, morons.
> 
> translation: "I can't handle a black or Dem president."



Don't you fucking dare make this about race you stupid fucking son of bitch. We have an enemy that is hell bent on killing as many Americans just for no other reason just for being an American . And now they have nukes and you want to make this " It's about the black guy thing"


----------



## G.T.

aaaaaahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## francoHFW

The hell they do, dittohead. More dumbazz Pub bs for the ignorant racists...LOL


----------



## bigrebnc1775

francoHFW said:


> The hell they do, dittohead. More dumbazz Pub bs for the ignorant racists...LOL



I fucking warned you this negs for your racist ass.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still have not seen anything other than the OP article that mentions nukes found in Libya. nothing in the 'mainstream' media. Lots on chemical weapons, but nada on nukes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am taking you off ignore so I can neg your lying ass everytime you make a post in any thread I start.
> Now do you honestly think the American media would allow this bit of information out against obama? After all they have defended him for the last 4 years. the media has kept certain bits of information from the general public that would not make their little god look so good.
Click to expand...


I've seen no corroboration in any foreign media either, dipshit.

Yeah, FOX protects Obama ;rofl: @ your partisan hackery.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still have not seen anything other than the OP article that mentions nukes found in Libya. nothing in the 'mainstream' media. Lots on chemical weapons, but nada on nukes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am taking you off ignore so I can neg your lying ass everytime you make a post in any thread I start.
> Now do you honestly think the American media would allow this bit of information out against obama? After all they have defended him for the last 4 years. the media has kept certain bits of information from the general public that would not make their little god look so good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen no corroboration in any foreign media either, dipshit.
> 
> Yeah, FOX protects Obama ;rofl: @ your partisan hackery.
Click to expand...


You aren't looking

Libya's acting Prime Minister Mahmoud Jibril has announced that nuclear and chemical weapons have been found in the country and said foreign inspectors would arrive later in the week to investigate the issue, Al Arabiya TV network reported on Monday quoting a National Transitional Council official.

Chemical, nuclear weapons found in Libya - prime minister | World | RIA Novosti


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am taking you off ignore so I can neg your lying ass everytime you make a post in any thread I start.
> Now do you honestly think the American media would allow this bit of information out against obama? After all they have defended him for the last 4 years. the media has kept certain bits of information from the general public that would not make their little god look so good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen no corroboration in any foreign media either, dipshit.
> 
> Yeah, FOX protects Obama ;rofl: @ your partisan hackery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't looking
> 
> Libya's acting Prime Minister Mahmoud Jibril has announced that nuclear and chemical weapons have been found in the country and said foreign inspectors would arrive later in the week to investigate the issue, Al Arabiya TV network reported on Monday quoting a National Transitional Council official.
> 
> Chemical, nuclear weapons found in Libya - prime minister | World | RIA Novosti
Click to expand...


wow... a Russian outlet. sweet.

anything else. BBC, something mainstream like that? Or are they all protecting Obama too?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen no corroboration in any foreign media either, dipshit.
> 
> Yeah, FOX protects Obama ;rofl: @ your partisan hackery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't looking
> 
> Libya's acting Prime Minister Mahmoud Jibril has announced that nuclear and chemical weapons have been found in the country and said foreign inspectors would arrive later in the week to investigate the issue, Al Arabiya TV network reported on Monday quoting a National Transitional Council official.
> 
> Chemical, nuclear weapons found in Libya - prime minister | World | RIA Novosti
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow... a Russian outlet. sweet.
> 
> anything else. BBC, something mainstream like that? Or are they all protecting Obama too?
Click to expand...

(Reuters) - A research center near Tripoli has stocks of nuclear material that could be used to make a "dirty bomb," a former senior U.N. inspector said on Wednesday, warning of possible looting during turmoil in Libya.

Nuclear experts warn of Libya dirty bomb material | Reuters

You aren't looking


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't looking
> 
> Libya's acting Prime Minister Mahmoud Jibril has announced that nuclear and chemical weapons have been found in the country and said foreign inspectors would arrive later in the week to investigate the issue, Al Arabiya TV network reported on Monday quoting a National Transitional Council official.
> 
> Chemical, nuclear weapons found in Libya - prime minister | World | RIA Novosti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow... a Russian outlet. sweet.
> 
> anything else. BBC, something mainstream like that? Or are they all protecting Obama too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Reuters) - A research center near Tripoli has stocks of nuclear material that could be used to make a "dirty bomb," a former senior U.N. inspector said on Wednesday, warning of possible looting during turmoil in Libya.
> 
> Nuclear experts warn of Libya dirty bomb material | Reuters
> 
> You aren't looking
Click to expand...


moron.
that does not equal 'HOLY SHIT, THEY FOUND NUCLEAR BOMBS IN LIBYA!!!!'


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow... a Russian outlet. sweet.
> 
> anything else. BBC, something mainstream like that? Or are they all protecting Obama too?
> 
> 
> 
> (Reuters) - A research center near Tripoli has stocks of nuclear material that could be used to make a "dirty bomb," a former senior U.N. inspector said on Wednesday, warning of possible looting during turmoil in Libya.
> 
> Nuclear experts warn of Libya dirty bomb material | Reuters
> 
> You aren't looking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> moron.
> that does not equal 'HOLY SHIT, THEY FOUND NUCLEAR BOMBS IN LIBYA!!!!'
Click to expand...


neo CON job your bias for obama is revealing a nuke is a nuke radiation is radiation people die from it no matter how it's delivered. A dirt bomb is more easier to use then any other way. And besides read the title again. Libya has nukes.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Reuters) - A research center near Tripoli has stocks of nuclear material that could be used to make a "dirty bomb," a former senior U.N. inspector said on Wednesday, warning of possible looting during turmoil in Libya.
> 
> Nuclear experts warn of Libya dirty bomb material | Reuters
> 
> You aren't looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moron.
> that does not equal 'HOLY SHIT, THEY FOUND NUCLEAR BOMBS IN LIBYA!!!!'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> neo CON job your bias for obama is revealing a nuke is a nuke radiation is radiation people die from it no matter how it's delivered. A dirt bomb is more easier to use then any other way. And besides *read the title again*. Libya has nukes.
Click to expand...


Nothing in the story corroborates the title. Having nukes, is different than having material to make dirty bombs.

Your own sources fuck you up the ass yet again.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Isn't the nuclear fuel traceable to its origin?  So, why infer anything until more is known.

The one conclusion I see draw this thread (I've only read the first page) is that Obama has been damned for helping NATO and "starting another war" in the minds and words of his detractors and damned for not going in Bush style and occupying Libya.


btw:

http://www.cnn.com/2011/10/30/world/africa/libya-chemical-weapons/index.html?hpt=wo_c2


----------



## konradv

Wry Catcher said:


> Isn't the nuclear fuel traceable to its origin?  So, why infer anything until more is known.
> 
> The one conclusion I see draw this thread (I've only read the first page) is that Obama has been damned for helping NATO and "starting another war" in the minds and words of his detractors and damned for not going in Bush style and occupying Libya.



Really, I'm getting dizzy with all the SPIN the ODS sufferers are throwing out about Libya.  Ya think they could stick to one argument?!?!


----------



## Conservative

The OP is a moron.

From the OP article...



> according to the Al Arabiya TV network, Israel Radio reported.



Bigmoron1775 is basing his ire on a report, of a report from an extremely questionable source, which is also the source of the very few pieces I found online regarding this issue.

Does Libya have nuclear materials? yup, no doubt. Does that equal 'Libya has nuclear bombs'? nope. not by a long shot.

Once I see some corroboration from multiple, credible sources (a report, based on a report of a questionable source doesn't qualify), then I'll be concerned.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> moron.
> that does not equal 'HOLY SHIT, THEY FOUND NUCLEAR BOMBS IN LIBYA!!!!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neo CON job your bias for obama is revealing a nuke is a nuke radiation is radiation people die from it no matter how it's delivered. A dirt bomb is more easier to use then any other way. And besides *read the title again*. Libya has nukes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing in the story corroborates the title. Having nukes, is different than having material to make dirty bombs.
> 
> Your own sources fuck you up the ass yet again.
Click to expand...

neo con job you bias for obama is showing.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> neo CON job your bias for obama is revealing a nuke is a nuke radiation is radiation people die from it no matter how it's delivered. A dirt bomb is more easier to use then any other way. And besides *read the title again*. Libya has nukes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in the story corroborates the title. Having nukes, is different than having material to make dirty bombs.
> 
> Your own sources fuck you up the ass yet again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> neo con job you bias for obama is showing.
Click to expand...


and your stupidity and partisan hackery is showing...as always.

You offered as definitive proof... a report of a report from a questionable source. Big fucking deal.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> The OP is a moron.
> 
> From the OP article...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> according to the Al Arabiya TV network, Israel Radio reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigmoron1775 is basing his ire on a report, of a report from an extremely questionable source, which is also the source of the very few pieces I found online regarding this issue.
> 
> Does Libya have nuclear materials? yup, no doubt. Does that equal 'Libya has nuclear bombs'? nope. not by a long shot.
> 
> Once I see some corroboration from multiple, credible sources (a report, based on a report of a questionable source doesn't qualify), then I'll be concerned.
Click to expand...


How fucking old are you? This war you cannot win with me.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in the story corroborates the title. Having nukes, is different than having material to make dirty bombs.
> 
> Your own sources fuck you up the ass yet again.
> 
> 
> 
> neo con job you bias for obama is showing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and your stupidity and partisan hackery is showing...as always.
> 
> You offered as definitive proof... a report of a report from a questionable source. Big fucking deal.
Click to expand...


You are a partisan hack that uses the name conservative to cover up who you are. You are no conservative.


----------



## francoHFW

bigrebnc1775 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hell they do, dittohead. More dumbazz Pub bs for the ignorant racists...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fucking warned you this negs for your racist ass.
Click to expand...


Pointing out that lily white Pubs are half racists doesn't make one a racist, dittohead. When 50% think Obama is Kenyan. Muslim, and Marxist, and ACORN stole the election, DUH!!

    Libs don't give a dam* about stupid reps...you racists can do that red neck circle jerk as your ignorant numbers dwindle in the Age of Information. And shove your Foxbot/RW blogger BS threads while you're at it. Hoping for your recovery....


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is a moron.
> 
> From the OP article...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> according to the Al Arabiya TV network, Israel Radio reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigmoron1775 is basing his ire on a report, of a report from an extremely questionable source, which is also the source of the very few pieces I found online regarding this issue.
> 
> Does Libya have nuclear materials? yup, no doubt. Does that equal 'Libya has nuclear bombs'? nope. not by a long shot.
> 
> Once I see some corroboration from multiple, credible sources (a report, based on a report of a questionable source doesn't qualify), then I'll be concerned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How fucking old are you? This war you cannot win with me.
Click to expand...


I won the instant you took a report, of a report from a questionable source, as Gospel.

you make real conservatives look bad.


----------



## konradv

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is a moron.
> 
> From the OP article...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> according to the Al Arabiya TV network, Israel Radio reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigmoron1775 is basing his ire on a report, of a report from an extremely questionable source, which is also the source of the very few pieces I found online regarding this issue.
> 
> Does Libya have nuclear materials? yup, no doubt. Does that equal 'Libya has nuclear bombs'? nope. not by a long shot.
> 
> Once I see some corroboration from multiple, credible sources (a report, based on a report of a questionable source doesn't qualify), then I'll be concerned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How fucking old are you? This war you cannot win with me.
Click to expand...


Why, because facts don't matter to you?!?!


----------



## Conservative

francoHFW said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hell they do, dittohead. More dumbazz Pub bs for the ignorant racists...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fucking warned you this negs for your racist ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out that lily white Pubs are half racists doesn't make one a racist, dittohead. When 50% oama is Kenyan. Muslim, amd Marxist, and ACORN stole the election, DUH!!
> 
> Libs don't give a dam* about stupid reps...you racists can do that red neck circle jerk as your ignorant numbers dwindle in the Age of Information. And shove your Foxbot/RW blogger BS threads while you're at it. Hoping for your recovery....
Click to expand...


isn't this cute.. the dumbass twins are fighting...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

konradv said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is a moron.
> 
> From the OP article...
> 
> 
> 
> Bigmoron1775 is basing his ire on a report, of a report from an extremely questionable source, which is also the source of the very few pieces I found online regarding this issue.
> 
> Does Libya have nuclear materials? yup, no doubt. Does that equal 'Libya has nuclear bombs'? nope. not by a long shot.
> 
> Once I see some corroboration from multiple, credible sources (a report, based on a report of a questionable source doesn't qualify), then I'll be concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How fucking old are you? This war you cannot win with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why, because facts don't matter to you?!?!
Click to expand...

The fact that libya has nukes? Is that the fact you are talking about?


----------



## Conservative

konradv said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is a moron.
> 
> From the OP article...
> 
> 
> 
> Bigmoron1775 is basing his ire on a report, of a report from an extremely questionable source, which is also the source of the very few pieces I found online regarding this issue.
> 
> Does Libya have nuclear materials? yup, no doubt. Does that equal 'Libya has nuclear bombs'? nope. not by a long shot.
> 
> Once I see some corroboration from multiple, credible sources (a report, based on a report of a questionable source doesn't qualify), then I'll be concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How fucking old are you? This war you cannot win with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why, because facts don't matter to you?!?!
Click to expand...


I have all kinds of shit to be concerned about with this administration, and across the world. Reports, or reports from questionable sources do not concern me until there are multiple sources corroborating the reports... and NOT based on the initial questionable source.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How fucking old are you? This war you cannot win with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why, because facts don't matter to you?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that libya has nukes? Is that the fact you are talking about?
Click to expand...


show me a source that says they have actual nuclear bombs, dipshit... NOT just materials for one. And NOT based on your initial source, which is suspect at best.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fucking warned you this negs for your racist ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out that lily white Pubs are half racists doesn't make one a racist, dittohead. When 50% oama is Kenyan. Muslim, amd Marxist, and ACORN stole the election, DUH!!
> 
> Libs don't give a dam* about stupid reps...you racists can do that red neck circle jerk as your ignorant numbers dwindle in the Age of Information. And shove your Foxbot/RW blogger BS threads while you're at it. Hoping for your recovery....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> isn't this cute.. the dumbass twins are fighting...
Click to expand...


I have no beef with him because you can't help stupid people , But I declare war on you. You are ignorant fucking moron. I have had my beef with jake starkey but he is a much better person than you are.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, because facts don't matter to you?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that libya has nukes? Is that the fact you are talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> show me a source that says they have actual nuclear bombs, dipshit... NOT just materials for one. And NOT based on your initial source, which is suspect at best.
Click to expand...


Since this is a new story and the American media is slow to show anything bad against obama it will take time you fucking lying moron.


----------



## L.K.Eder




----------



## konradv

bigrebnc1775 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How fucking old are you? This war you cannot win with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why, because facts don't matter to you?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that libya has nukes? Is that the fact you are talking about?
Click to expand...


Show me the facts.  You haven't proved your contention, so that's hardly what I would call a fact.  Try again.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

l.k.eder said:


>



racist^^^^^^^^^


----------



## bigrebnc1775

konradv said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, because facts don't matter to you?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that libya has nukes? Is that the fact you are talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me the facts.  You haven't proved your contention, so that's hardly what I would call a fact.  Try again.
Click to expand...


If it was Bush as president and if it was coming from KOS you would accept it, you will never accept anything that shows obama fucked up.


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> l.k.eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racist^^^^^^^^^
Click to expand...


----------



## francoHFW

I have a Masters in History AND French Civilisation, and DON"T start threads based on Pubcrappe, just a gd waste of time- 90% of the RW threads are just that. They think being able to parrot Rush makes them worth a turd. NOT!! Libya has nukes my butt.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out that lily white Pubs are half racists doesn't make one a racist, dittohead. When 50% oama is Kenyan. Muslim, amd Marxist, and ACORN stole the election, DUH!!
> 
> Libs don't give a dam* about stupid reps...you racists can do that red neck circle jerk as your ignorant numbers dwindle in the Age of Information. And shove your Foxbot/RW blogger BS threads while you're at it. Hoping for your recovery....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isn't this cute.. the dumbass twins are fighting...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no beef with him because you can't help stupid people , But I declare war on you. You are ignorant fucking moron. I have had my beef with jake starkey but he is a much better person than you are.
Click to expand...


am I supposed to cry now?


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that libya has nukes? Is that the fact you are talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> show me a source that says they have actual nuclear bombs, dipshit... NOT just materials for one. And NOT based on your initial source, which is suspect at best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since this is a new story and the American media is slow to show anything bad against obama it will take time you fucking lying moron.
Click to expand...


did not say it had to me American media, dick-spittle. A few corroborating stories from foreign press is fine... as long as they are not just regurgitating the report based on a report from a questionable source that you based this entire dumbass thread on.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> isn't this cute.. the dumbass twins are fighting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no beef with him because you can't help stupid people , But I declare war on you. You are ignorant fucking moron. I have had my beef with jake starkey but he is a much better person than you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> am I supposed to cry now?
Click to expand...


I don't give a damn what you do.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that libya has nukes? Is that the fact you are talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me the facts.  You haven't proved your contention, so that's hardly what I would call a fact.  Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it was Bush as president and if it was coming from KOS you would accept it, you will never accept anything that shows obama fucked up.
Click to expand...


deflection, dick-spittle. He asked you for proof, and instead you whine about what he'd do if the circumstances were different. Deflection is a sign that you have no confidence in your own argument.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> show me a source that says they have actual nuclear bombs, dipshit... NOT just materials for one. And NOT based on your initial source, which is suspect at best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this is a new story and the American media is slow to show anything bad against obama it will take time you fucking lying moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did not say it had to me American media, dick-spittle. A few corroborating stories from foreign press is fine... as long as they are not just regurgitating the report based on a report from a questionable source that you based this entire dumbass thread on.
Click to expand...


I've used several and you cried about them., What else do you want?


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no beef with him because you can't help stupid people , But I declare war on you. You are ignorant fucking moron. I have had my beef with jake starkey but he is a much better person than you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> am I supposed to cry now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a damn what you do.
Click to expand...


works out nicely then, huh


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me the facts.  You haven't proved your contention, so that's hardly what I would call a fact.  Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was Bush as president and if it was coming from KOS you would accept it, you will never accept anything that shows obama fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> deflection, dick-spittle. He asked you for proof, and instead you whine about what he'd do if the circumstances were different. Deflection is a sign that you have no confidence in your own argument.
Click to expand...


No the only deflector here is you and your childish hate for me.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since this is a new story and the American media is slow to show anything bad against obama it will take time you fucking lying moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did not say it had to me American media, dick-spittle. A few corroborating stories from foreign press is fine... as long as they are not just regurgitating the report based on a report from a questionable source that you based this entire dumbass thread on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've used several and you cried about them., What else do you want?
Click to expand...


several my left nut. EVERYTHING YOU POSTED was based on that report of a report from a questionable source. Hell, one of them was even contradictory between the title and the contents!

All you've proved, like always, is that you're a partisan hack. I don;t give two shits if your a Dem or a Repub... hackery is hackery. YOU...are king of hackery here.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> am I supposed to cry now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a damn what you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> works out nicely then, huh
Click to expand...

You want to play? Go out in the middle of the street. We have an enemy controlling libya that has access to nukes and you attack me? You obama liberal bias is showing.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it was Bush as president and if it was coming from KOS you would accept it, you will never accept anything that shows obama fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deflection, dick-spittle. He asked you for proof, and instead you whine about what he'd do if the circumstances were different. Deflection is a sign that you have no confidence in your own argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No the only deflector here is you and your childish hate for me.
Click to expand...


he asked you for proof... your response was not proof, but to whine about what he might do.
THAT, my dear moron... is deflection.

Of course, with your narcissism, you'll never admit it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> did not say it had to me American media, dick-spittle. A few corroborating stories from foreign press is fine... as long as they are not just regurgitating the report based on a report from a questionable source that you based this entire dumbass thread on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've used several and you cried about them., What else do you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> several my left nut. EVERYTHING YOU POSTED was based on that report of a report from a questionable source. Hell, one of them was even contradictory between the title and the contents!
> 
> All you've proved, like always, is that you're a partisan hack. I don;t give two shits if your a Dem or a Repub... hackery is hackery. YOU...are king of hackery here.
Click to expand...


No doubt about it your a obama zombie


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a damn what you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> works out nicely then, huh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want to play? Go out in the middle of the street. We have an enemy controlling libya that has access to nukes and you attack me? You obama liberal bias is showing.
Click to expand...


they have materials. not a finished nuke, you pathetic little hack. when you can show proof they have an actual bomb, I'll worry.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> deflection, dick-spittle. He asked you for proof, and instead you whine about what he'd do if the circumstances were different. Deflection is a sign that you have no confidence in your own argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No the only deflector here is you and your childish hate for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he asked you for proof... your response was not proof, but to whine about what he might do.
> THAT, my dear moron... is deflection.
> 
> Of course, with your narcissism, you'll never admit it.
Click to expand...


I gave proof. Can you prove libya does not have nukes?


----------



## L.K.Eder




----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No the only deflector here is you and your childish hate for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he asked you for proof... your response was not proof, but to whine about what he might do.
> THAT, my dear moron... is deflection.
> 
> Of course, with your narcissism, you'll never admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gave proof. Can you prove libya does not have nukes?
Click to expand...


you gave no proof. you gave a report, based on a report from a questionable source. Your OP article was 3 sentences long. Nothing you have posted proves that Libya has anything but nuclear materials. even a narcissistic hack moron like you should be able to tell the difference.


----------



## Conservative

L.K.Eder said:


>



I wouldn't be using a sword...lol


----------



## bigrebnc1775

December 19, 2003

Bush official: Libya's nuclear program a surprise

"Libya admitted to nuclear fuel-cycle projects that were intended to support a nuclear weapons program, weapons development, including uranium enrichment," this official said.

Bush official: Libya's nuclear program a surprise - CNN

Does anyone think  Gaddafi stopped with his nuclear program? If they do think it they are foolish people.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be using a sword...lol
Click to expand...


Shooting blanks don't work all that good either.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be using a sword...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shooting blanks don't work all that good either.
Click to expand...


that's what your girlfriend said about you, too.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> December 19, 2003
> 
> Bush official: Libya's nuclear program a surprise
> 
> "Libya admitted to nuclear fuel-cycle projects that were intended to support a nuclear weapons program, weapons development, including uranium enrichment," this official said.
> 
> Bush official: Libya's nuclear program a surprise - CNN
> 
> Does anyone think  Gaddafi stopped with his nuclear program? If they do think it they are foolish people.



show me where in here it states that Libya has a functioning nuke.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be using a sword...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting blanks don't work all that good either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's what your girlfriend said about you, too.
Click to expand...

No your post show you are firing blanks, you have no substance but obama attack orders to move with.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> December 19, 2003
> 
> Bush official: Libya's nuclear program a surprise
> 
> "Libya admitted to nuclear fuel-cycle projects that were intended to support a nuclear weapons program, weapons development, including uranium enrichment," this official said.
> 
> Bush official: Libya's nuclear program a surprise - CNN
> 
> Does anyone think  Gaddafi stopped with his nuclear program? If they do think it they are foolish people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> show me where in here it states that Libya has a functioning nuke.
Click to expand...


I said anyone that disagrees is a fool and look who replies to the post A FOOL

Do you honestly think Libya stopped with it's program? Do you need the glow of a mushroom  cloud for proof? Well if that's what it takes it well be to late to stop it.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> December 19, 2003
> 
> Bush official: Libya's nuclear program a surprise
> 
> "Libya admitted to nuclear fuel-cycle projects that were intended to support a nuclear weapons program, weapons development, including uranium enrichment," this official said.
> 
> Bush official: Libya's nuclear program a surprise - CNN
> 
> Does anyone think  Gaddafi stopped with his nuclear program? If they do think it they are foolish people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> show me where in here it states that Libya has a functioning nuke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said anyone that disagrees is a fool and look who replies to the post A FOOL
> 
> Do you honestly think Libya stopped with it's program? Do you need the glow of a mushroom  cloud for proof? Well if that's what it takes it well be to late to stop it.
Click to expand...


i want proof from more than a single, Arab based new agency that gets repeated by an Israeli news agency, and then ejaculated all over this board by a narcissistic moron like you spouting it as Gospel.

Not really too much to ask.


----------



## konradv

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> December 19, 2003
> 
> Bush official: Libya's nuclear program a surprise
> 
> "Libya admitted to nuclear fuel-cycle projects that were intended to support a nuclear weapons program, weapons development, including uranium enrichment," this official said.
> 
> Bush official: Libya's nuclear program a surprise - CNN
> 
> Does anyone think  Gaddafi stopped with his nuclear program? If they do think it they are foolish people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> show me where in here it states that Libya has a functioning nuke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said anyone that disagrees is a fool and look who replies to the post A FOOL
> 
> Do you honestly think Libya stopped with it's program? *Do you need the glow of a mushroom  cloud for proof? *Well if that's what it takes it well be to late to stop it.
Click to expand...


No proof is required for proof, not maybes.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> show me where in here it states that Libya has a functioning nuke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said anyone that disagrees is a fool and look who replies to the post A FOOL
> 
> Do you honestly think Libya stopped with it's program? Do you need the glow of a mushroom  cloud for proof? Well if that's what it takes it well be to late to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i want proof from more than a single, Arab based new agency that gets repeated by an Israeli news agency, and then ejaculated all over this board by a narcissistic moron like you spouting it as Gospel.
> 
> Not really too much to ask.
Click to expand...


Why would an Arab based news agency lie about Arabs having nukes?


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said anyone that disagrees is a fool and look who replies to the post A FOOL
> 
> Do you honestly think Libya stopped with it's program? Do you need the glow of a mushroom  cloud for proof? Well if that's what it takes it well be to late to stop it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want proof from more than a single, Arab based new agency that gets repeated by an Israeli news agency, and then ejaculated all over this board by a narcissistic moron like you spouting it as Gospel.
> 
> Not really too much to ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would an Arab based news agency lie about Arabs having nukes?
Click to expand...


you did NOT just ask that. OMG... you are the most mentally challenged person I have ever known.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

konradv said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> show me where in here it states that Libya has a functioning nuke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said anyone that disagrees is a fool and look who replies to the post A FOOL
> 
> Do you honestly think Libya stopped with it's program? *Do you need the glow of a mushroom  cloud for proof? *Well if that's what it takes it well be to late to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No proof is required for proof, not maybes.
Click to expand...


Thats what neo con job is asking for. I don't think he would believe anything but that.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> i want proof from more than a single, Arab based new agency that gets repeated by an Israeli news agency, and then ejaculated all over this board by a narcissistic moron like you spouting it as Gospel.
> 
> Not really too much to ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would an Arab based news agency lie about Arabs having nukes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you did NOT just ask that. OMG... you are the most mentally challenged person I have ever known.
Click to expand...


Why would an Arab new agency say that a Arab country had nukes if they didn't Knowing that the world would come down hard on that Arab country even send in the military?> Your so stupid you can't see the obvious.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said anyone that disagrees is a fool and look who replies to the post A FOOL
> 
> Do you honestly think Libya stopped with it's program? *Do you need the glow of a mushroom  cloud for proof? *Well if that's what it takes it well be to late to stop it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No proof is required for proof, not maybes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats what neo con job is asking for. I don't think he would believe anything but that.
Click to expand...


I would believe multiple, credible sources, foreign or domestic, that PROVED Libya had actual working nukes. A report, or a report from a questionable source doesn't qualify, Sparky, regardless of how much you wish it did.


----------



## rightwinger

Color me doubtful that this is true


----------



## Conservative

rightwinger said:


> Color me doubtful that this is true



I don't doubt Libya has the materials for at least a dirty bomb. But that's a far cry from having a working nuke, or nukes.


----------



## rdean

Obama was keeping people in Libya from being slaughtered.  That was all he did.

Bush and the Republicans brought al Qaeda into Iraq and turned over the rest of Iraq to Iran.  It couldn't have gone better if they all planned it out together beforehand.  It's Obama that's stuck with the mess.  Oh there fucking Republicans.  The damage they cause is unbelievable.  Then the lies afterwards.  How low will they stoop?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rdean said:


> Obama was keeping people in Libya from being slaughtered.  That was all he did.
> 
> Bush and the Republicans brought al Qaeda into Iraq and turned over the rest of Iraq to Iran.  It couldn't have gone better if they all planned it out together beforehand.  It's Obama that's stuck with the mess.  Oh there fucking Republicans.  The damage they cause is unbelievable.  Then the lies afterwards.  How low will they stoop?



When was the last time Qudffe massed killed his people? Bush was keeping Iraqis from being slaughtered did you object then?


----------



## zzzz

This is from the Jerusalem Post yesterday!!!


> The outgoing premier of Libya's NTC, Mahmoud Jibril said Sunday that nuclear weapons were found in the country, according to the Al Arabiya TV network, Israel Radio reported. Jibril also said that the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) will provide further details on the weapons found in the next few days, according to the report.


Report: Libya's NTC chief says nuclear weapo... JPost - Headlines


----------



## Conservative

zzzz said:


> This is from the Jeruslum Post yesterday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The outgoing premier of Libya's NTC, Mahmoud Jibril said Sunday that nuclear weapons were found in the country, according to the Al Arabiya TV network, Israel Radio reported. Jibril also said that the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) will provide further details on the weapons found in the next few days, according to the report.
> 
> 
> 
> Report: Libya's NTC chief says nuclear weapo... JPost - Headlines
Click to expand...


The Jerusalem Post piece is three lines, and is a report or a report from a questionable Arab press site. No corroboration that Libya has actual working nukes has been produced in this thread. When it is, I'll worry.


----------



## rdean

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was keeping people in Libya from being slaughtered.  That was all he did.
> 
> Bush and the Republicans brought al Qaeda into Iraq and turned over the rest of Iraq to Iran.  It couldn't have gone better if they all planned it out together beforehand.  It's Obama that's stuck with the mess.  Oh there fucking Republicans.  The damage they cause is unbelievable.  Then the lies afterwards.  How low will they stoop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time Qudffe massed killed his people? Bush was keeping Iraqis from being slaughtered did you object then?
Click to expand...


Yea sure.  Ask the more than a million Christians living in Iraq.  Oh wait, you can't.  Most have been either slaughtered or chased off of land they lived on since BEFORE Muslims moved into Iraq.  Thanks Bush.  Thanks GOP.  If that was your plan, it worked.  Bush refused to help the Christians because he didn't want to show "favoritism".  Isn't that hilarious?  You should be throwing hi fives up and down main street.  You guys did so much.  So fucking much.


----------



## zzzz

Conservative said:


> zzzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is from the Jeruslum Post yesterday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The outgoing premier of Libya's NTC, Mahmoud Jibril said Sunday that nuclear weapons were found in the country, according to the Al Arabiya TV network, Israel Radio reported. Jibril also said that the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) will provide further details on the weapons found in the next few days, according to the report.
> 
> 
> 
> Report: Libya's NTC chief says nuclear weapo... JPost - Headlines
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jerusalem Post piece is three lines, and is a report or a report from a questionable Arab press site. No corroboration that Libya has actual working nukes has been produced in this thread. When it is, I'll worry.
Click to expand...


And as I said earlier a lot of conjectures are being made on this slim statement. When and if the IAEA makes a statement then we can start pointing fingers and all that.


----------



## eots

Unkotare said:


> It's ok, just leave them there. Ron Paul says it's no problem.



and he is correct..any inter ballistic missiles found ?


----------



## zzzz

I think that he may have been referring to material and dirty bombs which are not that difficult to make since they do have some material, not highly enriched material for A bombs but enough for dirty bombs.



> Ex-IAEA official warns of Libya 'dirty bomb' material
> 
> A research center near Tripoli stocks uranium and other material that could be used to make a nuclear "dirty bomb" and Libya's rebels will need to secure it, a former senior UN inspector said today.
> Seeking to mend ties with the West, Libya's Muammar Gaddafi agreed in 2003 to abandon efforts to acquire nuclear, chemical and biological weapons - a move that brought him in from the cold and helped end decades of isolation.
> Olli Heinonen, head of nuclear safeguards inspections worldwide for the UN atomic watchdog until mid-2010 and now at Harvard University, said Libya's uranium enrichment program was subsequently taken apart.
> Sensitive material and documentation ranging from nuclear weapons design information to centrifuge components were also confiscated, Heinonen said in an online commentary.
> Libya's highly-enriched uranium, which was used to fuel the Tajoura research reactor on Tripoli's outskirts, took longer to remove but the last consignment of spent fuel was flown out of Libya in late 2009.
> But "nuclear security concerns still linger," said Heinonen, a former deputy director general of the Vienna-based International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA).
> Tajoura continues to stock large quantities of radioisotopes, radioactive waste and low-enriched uranium fuel after three decades of nuclear research and radioisotope production, he said.
> "While we can be thankful that the highly enriched uranium stocks are no longer in Libya, the remaining material in Tajoura could, if it ended up in the wrong hands, be used as ingredients for dirty bombs. The situation at Tajoura today is unclear."


Ex-IAEA official warns of Libya 'dirty bomb' material - BuenosAiresHerald.com


----------



## rdean

Gee, I wonder if Right Wingers will come back with that story about Obama taking a trip that cost 200 million dollars a day?

I read that Libya got their technology from Iran.  Hmm, Iran.  Yea.  They have been trying to build bombs for over a decade.  You need fissionable material that's nearly 100% pure.  So far, after years, Iran's is about 20% pure.  Good enough for a hospital chest X-Ray.  And the Obama Administration set Iran's program back years by hacking into their computers, and changing their programs so their centrifuges operated wildly crazy while reporting everything is just "fine".  That's how smart people do things.

Iran is the kind of theocracy right wingers want for this country.  Only American Christian instead of ME Muslim.  

I don't think we have much to worry about from Iran.  Science and Religion don't mix.  We learned that lesson here.

So if Libya received Iranian "hand me downs", I suspect more Libyans have already died from mishandling dangerous material than others ever would have.


----------



## Conservative

zzzz said:


> I think that he may have been referring to material and dirty bombs which are not that difficult to make since they do have some material, not highly enriched material for A bombs but enough for dirty bombs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ex-IAEA official warns of Libya 'dirty bomb' material
> 
> A research center near Tripoli stocks uranium and other material that could be used to make a nuclear "dirty bomb" and Libya's rebels will need to secure it, a former senior UN inspector said today.
> Seeking to mend ties with the West, Libya's Muammar Gaddafi agreed in 2003 to abandon efforts to acquire nuclear, chemical and biological weapons - a move that brought him in from the cold and helped end decades of isolation.
> Olli Heinonen, head of nuclear safeguards inspections worldwide for the UN atomic watchdog until mid-2010 and now at Harvard University, said Libya's uranium enrichment program was subsequently taken apart.
> Sensitive material and documentation ranging from nuclear weapons design information to centrifuge components were also confiscated, Heinonen said in an online commentary.
> Libya's highly-enriched uranium, which was used to fuel the Tajoura research reactor on Tripoli's outskirts, took longer to remove but the last consignment of spent fuel was flown out of Libya in late 2009.
> But "nuclear security concerns still linger," said Heinonen, a former deputy director general of the Vienna-based International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA).
> Tajoura continues to stock large quantities of radioisotopes, radioactive waste and low-enriched uranium fuel after three decades of nuclear research and radioisotope production, he said.
> "While we can be thankful that the highly enriched uranium stocks are no longer in Libya, the remaining material in Tajoura could, if it ended up in the wrong hands, be used as ingredients for dirty bombs. The situation at Tajoura today is unclear."
> 
> 
> 
> Ex-IAEA official warns of Libya 'dirty bomb' material - BuenosAiresHerald.com
Click to expand...


Here's the key phrase in your post above...


> *could* be used to make a nuclear "dirty bomb"



No actual proof or existing, ready to use bombs, has been presented as yet.

It is certainly possible said bombs exist, but saying they do, is different than proving they do.


----------



## Photonic

Fucking fear-mongers.


----------



## zzzz

rdean said:


> Gee, I wonder if Right Wingers will come back with that story about Obama taking a trip that cost 200 million dollars a day?
> 
> I read that Libya got their technology from Iran.  Hmm, Iran.  Yea.  They have been trying to build bombs for over a decade.  You need fissionable material that's nearly 100% pure.  So far, after years, Iran's is about 20% pure.  Good enough for a hospital chest X-Ray.  And the Obama Administration set Iran's program back years by hacking into their computers, and changing their programs so their centrifuges operated wildly crazy while reporting everything is just "fine".  That's how smart people do things.
> 
> Iran is the kind of theocracy right wingers want for this country.  Only American Christian instead of ME Muslim.
> 
> I don't think we have much to worry about from Iran.  Science and Religion don't mix.  We learned that lesson here.
> 
> So if Libya received Iranian "hand me downs", I suspect more Libyans have already died from mishandling dangerous material than others ever would have.



Hiroshima - approximately 80% enriched uranium


----------



## L.K.Eder

"We don't want the smoking gun to be a mushroom cloud."


----------



## rdean

Conservative said:


> zzzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that he may have been referring to material and dirty bombs which are not that difficult to make since they do have some material, not highly enriched material for A bombs but enough for dirty bombs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ex-IAEA official warns of Libya 'dirty bomb' material
> 
> A research center near Tripoli stocks uranium and other material that could be used to make a nuclear "dirty bomb" and Libya's rebels will need to secure it, a former senior UN inspector said today.
> Seeking to mend ties with the West, Libya's Muammar Gaddafi agreed in 2003 to abandon efforts to acquire nuclear, chemical and biological weapons - a move that brought him in from the cold and helped end decades of isolation.
> Olli Heinonen, head of nuclear safeguards inspections worldwide for the UN atomic watchdog until mid-2010 and now at Harvard University, said Libya's uranium enrichment program was subsequently taken apart.
> Sensitive material and documentation ranging from nuclear weapons design information to centrifuge components were also confiscated, Heinonen said in an online commentary.
> Libya's highly-enriched uranium, which was used to fuel the Tajoura research reactor on Tripoli's outskirts, took longer to remove but the last consignment of spent fuel was flown out of Libya in late 2009.
> But "nuclear security concerns still linger," said Heinonen, a former deputy director general of the Vienna-based International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA).
> Tajoura continues to stock large quantities of radioisotopes, radioactive waste and low-enriched uranium fuel after three decades of nuclear research and radioisotope production, he said.
> "While we can be thankful that the highly enriched uranium stocks are no longer in Libya, the remaining material in Tajoura could, if it ended up in the wrong hands, be used as ingredients for dirty bombs. The situation at Tajoura today is unclear."
> 
> 
> 
> Ex-IAEA official warns of Libya 'dirty bomb' material - BuenosAiresHerald.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the key phrase in your post above...
> 
> 
> 
> *could* be used to make a nuclear "dirty bomb"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No actual proof or existing, ready to use bombs, has been presented as yet.
> 
> It is certainly possible said bombs exist, but saying they do, is different than proving they do.
Click to expand...


Like I said, "So if Libya received Iranian "hand me downs", I suspect more Libyans have already died from mishandling dangerous material than others ever would have."

Can you imagine those people handling nuclear material?  

"Oh, Achmed, my skin is peeling"  

"Oh, that's OK, put some salve on it made from date leaves and fermented camel bile.  It goes away in a week or so.  The glowing in the dark doesn't."


----------



## rdean

zzzz said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, I wonder if Right Wingers will come back with that story about Obama taking a trip that cost 200 million dollars a day?
> 
> I read that Libya got their technology from Iran.  Hmm, Iran.  Yea.  They have been trying to build bombs for over a decade.  You need fissionable material that's nearly 100% pure.  So far, after years, Iran's is about 20% pure.  Good enough for a hospital chest X-Ray.  And the Obama Administration set Iran's program back years by hacking into their computers, and changing their programs so their centrifuges operated wildly crazy while reporting everything is just "fine".  That's how smart people do things.
> 
> Iran is the kind of theocracy right wingers want for this country.  Only American Christian instead of ME Muslim.
> 
> I don't think we have much to worry about from Iran.  Science and Religion don't mix.  We learned that lesson here.
> 
> So if Libya received Iranian "hand me downs", I suspect more Libyans have already died from mishandling dangerous material than others ever would have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiroshima - approximately 80% enriched uranium
Click to expand...


Weapons-grade uranium, or isotope U-235, is a highly unstable form that makes up less than 1 percent (.7 percent) of the concentration of uranium ore that is dug up. The Federation of American Scientists estimates that uranium needs to be refined to a concentration of at least 80 percent U-235 to be weapons grade, though upwards of 90 percent is preferable.

Why It's So Hard to Make Nuclear Weapons | LiveScience

Yea, so?  The weapons used in Japan were so big and so heavy, they were left unable to detonate until they were in the air and almost over Japan because the plane barely made it off the ground.  And this is a huge bomber normally carrying lots and lots of bombs.

Uranium is twice as heavy as lead.


----------



## pgm

Of course Libya has the materials to make a radiation bomb. Did you guys see Back to the Future?

In all seriousness, I want to see what the official announcement is to the IAEA. There are certainly many good elements in the transitional council and they seem to be more in charge than anyone else at the moment. 

Does anyone know what Gadhafi's arrangement was with Bush? I know Gadhafi gave up his chemical weapons and stored them in a warehouse, but were they inspected?


----------



## Conservative

zzzz said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zzzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is from the Jeruslum Post yesterday!!!
> 
> Report: Libya's NTC chief says nuclear weapo... JPost - Headlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jerusalem Post piece is three lines, and is a report or a report from a questionable Arab press site. No corroboration that Libya has actual working nukes has been produced in this thread. When it is, I'll worry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And as I said earlier a lot of conjectures are being made on this slim statement. When and if the IAEA makes a statement then we can start pointing fingers and all that.
Click to expand...


yup.


----------



## Dr.Drock

Unkotare said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok, just leave them there. Ron Paul says it's no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better yet......Obama says lets "lead from the back" and just let the Muslims sort it out! Yay!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, more brilliant foreign policy...
Click to expand...


It isn't a problem, are you worried the U.S. military wouldn't be able to intercept a missile fired from Libya or intercept a jet carrying such a weapon before it launched it at us?


If you do think that's a possibility, it's sad that you have such a low opinion of our military.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Chem weapons, bigreb, chem weapons.

I wish you people would read.


----------



## Conservative

JakeStarkey said:


> Chem weapons, bigreb, chem weapons.
> 
> I wish you people would read.



he did... he read the one article (all three lines of it) that was based on a report from a questionable source, and took it as Gospel.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> Chem weapons, bigreb, chem weapons.
> 
> I wish you people would read.



Yes I wished you would read before commenting.


The outgoing premier of Libya's NTC, Mahmoud Jibril said Sunday that nuclear weapons were found in the country, according to the Al Arabiya TV network, Israel Radio reported.
Report: Libya's NTC chief says nuclear weapo... JPost - Headlines


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chem weapons, bigreb, chem weapons.
> 
> I wish you people would read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I wished you would read before commenting.
> 
> 
> The outgoing premier of Libya's NTC, Mahmoud Jibril said Sunday that nuclear weapons were found in the country, according to the Al Arabiya TV network, Israel Radio reported.
> Report: Libya's NTC chief says nuclear weapo... JPost - Headlines
Click to expand...


why do morons like you insist on reading crap that is second hand, reported based on unsubstantiated reports from unreliable sources, and take it as Gospel?

because you're morons, of course.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chem weapons, bigreb, chem weapons.
> 
> I wish you people would read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I wished you would read before commenting.
> 
> 
> The outgoing premier of Libya's NTC, Mahmoud Jibril said Sunday that nuclear weapons were found in the country, according to the Al Arabiya TV network, Israel Radio reported.
> Report: Libya's NTC chief says nuclear weapo... JPost - Headlines
Click to expand...


Geez... it's THIRD HAND, not second hand...



> according to the Al Arabiya TV network, Israel Radio reported.


So Al Arabiya says it, or so Israel Radio says they did, and the Jerusalem Post reports that... and a fucknut like you considers it Gospel.

Who would have suspected.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Here Jake another news release

Chemical,* nuclear weapons* found in Libya - prime minister

Jibril said Libya has no interest in keeping such weapons. He refused to give further details on the location and amount of the weapons. There are international organizations taking care of this issue, Jibril said.

Chemical, nuclear weapons found in Libya - prime minister | World | RIA Novosti


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Here Jake another news release
> 
> Chemical,* nuclear weapons* found in Libya - prime minister
> 
> Jibril said Libya has no interest in keeping such weapons. He refused to give further details on the location and amount of the weapons. There are international organizations taking care of this issue, Jibril said.
> 
> Chemical, nuclear weapons found in Libya - prime minister | World | RIA Novosti



same unsubstantiated source, fuckwad.



> Al Arabiya TV network reported on Monday


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here Jake another news release
> 
> Chemical,* nuclear weapons* found in Libya - prime minister
> 
> Jibril said Libya has no interest in keeping such weapons. He refused to give further details on the location and amount of the weapons. There are international organizations taking care of this issue, Jibril said.
> 
> Chemical, nuclear weapons found in Libya - prime minister | World | RIA Novosti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same unsubstantiated source, fuckwad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al Arabiya TV network reported on Monday
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Do you have proof that Libya doesn't have nukes?
They had a nuclear program, they said they got rid of the program. Can you honestly say they don't have nukes?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

in 2003  they were supposed to has dismantled their nuclear program but as recent as 2009 that still had plans for a bomb

"We have been shown nuclear weapons drawings that the Libyans have in their possession," Mark Gwozdecky, chief spokesman for the U.N. nuclear watchdog agency, said in Vienna. "We have put those drawings under our seal, and they are secure."

Libya Gives Up Nuclear Weapons Pix - CBS News

Everything shows they had the intent and word is out they found nukes.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> in 2003  they were supposed to has dismantled their nuclear program but as recent as 2009 that still had plans for a bomb
> 
> "We have been shown nuclear weapons drawings that the Libyans have in their possession," Mark Gwozdecky, chief spokesman for the U.N. nuclear watchdog agency, said in Vienna. "We have put those drawings under our seal, and they are secure."
> 
> Libya Gives Up Nuclear Weapons Pix - CBS News
> 
> Everything shows they had the intent and *word* is out they found nukes.



only in your tiny little mind would 'word' equal 'proof'.
you are pathetic. Go eat some more urinal cakes.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here Jake another news release
> 
> Chemical,* nuclear weapons* found in Libya - prime minister
> 
> Jibril said Libya has no interest in keeping such weapons. He refused to give further details on the location and amount of the weapons. There are international organizations taking care of this issue, Jibril said.
> 
> Chemical, nuclear weapons found in Libya - prime minister | World | RIA Novosti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same unsubstantiated source, fuckwad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al Arabiya TV network reported on Monday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Do you have proof that Libya doesn't have nukes?*
> They had a nuclear program, they said they got rid of the program. Can you honestly say they don't have nukes?
Click to expand...


I have not seen PROOF they do. Certainly not in this thread, anyway.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

back in 2003

The experts visited 10 sites related to Libya's nuclear program, the official said.In London,
CBS News Correspondent Mark Phillips
reports a high-rankinggovernment official said Gaddafi was close to developing such weapons.

March 03, 2011 - The World Has Forgotten That United States Planned To Invade Libya (on track since 2003)


----------



## Conservative

NK blames Libyan regime collapse on absence of nukes: outgoing British envoy


> North Korean officials believe the Libyan regime would not have collapsed *had it held on to its nuclear weapons*, the outgoing British ambassador to Pyongyang said Wednesday, casting doubts on the likelihood that the North will relinquish its nuclear capabilities.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> back in 2003
> 
> The experts visited 10 sites related to Libya's nuclear program, the official said.In London,
> CBS News Correspondent Mark Phillips
> reports a high-rankinggovernment official said Gaddafi was *close* to developing such weapons.
> 
> March 03, 2011 - The World Has Forgotten That United States Planned To Invade Libya (on track since 2003)



close only counts in horse shoes, and hand grenades. Go play with your hand grenade... I'll hold the pin until you come back.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> NK blames Libyan regime collapse on absence of nukes: outgoing British envoy
> 
> 
> 
> North Korean officials believe the Libyan regime would not have collapsed *had it held on to its nuclear weapons*, the outgoing British ambassador to Pyongyang said Wednesday, casting doubts on the likelihood that the North will relinquish its nuclear capabilities.
Click to expand...


How much of obama shit do you have on your nose? How much does he pay you an hour to defend him?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> back in 2003
> 
> The experts visited 10 sites related to Libya's nuclear program, the official said.In London,
> CBS News Correspondent Mark Phillips
> reports a high-rankinggovernment official said Gaddafi was *close* to developing such weapons.
> 
> March 03, 2011 - The World Has Forgotten That United States Planned To Invade Libya (on track since 2003)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close only counts in horse shoes, and hand grenades. Go play with your hand grenade... I'll hold the pin until you come back.
Click to expand...


libertard that was 8 years ago they were close to building a bomb. Can you give proof they didn't finish building one?


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> NK blames Libyan regime collapse on absence of nukes: outgoing British envoy
> 
> 
> 
> North Korean officials believe the Libyan regime would not have collapsed *had it held on to its nuclear weapons*, the outgoing British ambassador to Pyongyang said Wednesday, casting doubts on the likelihood that the North will relinquish its nuclear capabilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much of obama shit do you have on your nose? How much does he pay you an hour to defend him?
Click to expand...


yeah... posting what the British ambassador to South Korea said means I have Obama shit up my nose.

How do you manage to draw breath without forgetting how, as stupid as you are?

I bet you have a big L and R on your shoes to remind you which one goes on which foot


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> back in 2003
> 
> The experts visited 10 sites related to Libya's nuclear program, the official said.In London,
> CBS News Correspondent Mark Phillips
> reports a high-rankinggovernment official said Gaddafi was *close* to developing such weapons.
> 
> March 03, 2011 - The World Has Forgotten That United States Planned To Invade Libya (on track since 2003)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close only counts in horse shoes, and hand grenades. Go play with your hand grenade... I'll hold the pin until you come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> libertard that was 8 years ago they were close to building a bomb. Can you give proof they didn't finish building one?
Click to expand...


Not my problem. YOU claim they have one... prove it.


----------



## Conservative

Why Gadhafi has no nuclear weapons « Thoughts En Route


> An article in the Wall Street Journal today asked an interesting question: &#8220;What if Gadhafi had acquired nuclear weapons?&#8221;  He doesn&#8217;t have them, of course, but that&#8217;s what makes the question interesting: the reason he doesn&#8217;t have nuclear weapons.
> 
> He doesn&#8217;t have them because he gave them up by 2004.  But why would a ruthless dictator like Gadhafi give up his weapons program?  Because, as explained by the WSJ, &#8220;Gadhafi did so [that is, gave up the bomb] because he believed he was less secure with the bomb than he would be after relinquishing it. He feared that the U.S., which had recently invaded Iraq, would deal with him much as it had Saddam Hussein.&#8221;



The referenced WSJ piece...
What If Gadhafi Had Gone Nuclear?


> Gadhafi unilaterally forfeited his nuclear weapons program by 2004, turning over uranium-enriching centrifuges and warhead designs.


----------



## The Gadfly

Before ANY of us start pushing the panic button, do you suppose we could wait long enough to find out just exactly what kind(s) of WMD are actually there, and where they came from?


----------



## Conservative

The Gadfly said:


> Before ANY of us start pushing the panic button, do you suppose we could wait long enough to find out just exactly what kind(s) of WMD are actually there, and where they came from?



NO! WE MUST PANIC NOW, DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(runs around room like bigmoron1775)


----------



## Conservative

Hey, bigmoron1775...

IAEA CLAIMS IT KNOWS NOTHING ABOUT LIBYAN NUCLEAR WEAPONS


> IAEA spokeswoman Gill Tudor said the IAEA knows nothing about the discovery of nuclear weapons in Libya. The alleged discovery was announced today by TNC outgoing Prime Minister Mahmoud Jibril. "We have no information on this matter and the entire affair seems to be rather confused", Ms Tudor said, explaining that the weapons the TNC found might be chemical weapons, not nuclear ones.



Game, set and fucking match, asswipe.

You may now commence with your spin attempts to recover. (this ought to be amusing).


----------



## Wicked Jester

bucs90 said:


> ladyliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really sure what to make of that. Libya had a nuclear program, but by all accounts they were quite far from a weapon. I sincerely doubt they could even have developed a functional "dirty bomb". If there actually was a functional weapon found, this seems like very big news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Makes me scared as shit about Iran.
> 
> And makes me regret Obama didn't send troops in to secure all the Libyan weapons after the gov't collapsed.
> 
> Now, the MB and who-the-hell-knows are on the ground there.
Click to expand...

There's over a thousand SAM'S missing also.

Damn right troops should have been sent in to secure all weapons......This is turning into a damn fiasco.


----------



## JakeStarkey

So should have Obama and the US military been in charge from the beginning or not, Hard Right Bots?


----------



## Wicked Jester

JakeStarkey said:


> So should have Obama and the US military been in charge from the beginning or not, Hard Right Bots?


We never should have went in, PERIOD!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Wicked Jester said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> So should have Obama and the US military been in charge from the beginning or not, Hard Right Bots?
> 
> 
> 
> We never should have went in, PERIOD!
Click to expand...


Neo-con bots cannot have it both ways.  Iraq and Libya are both right, or they are both wrong.  So WJ says 'no' to both, I think.  Correct me, Jester, if I misunderstand.


----------



## kiwiman127

Wicked Jester said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> So should have Obama and the US military been in charge from the beginning or not, Hard Right Bots?
> 
> 
> 
> We never should have went in, PERIOD!
Click to expand...


But in Post 162 you stated,,,,,
_"There's over a thousand SAM'S missing also.

Damn right troops should have been sent in to secure all weapons......This is turning into a damn fiasco."  _
Geez Chef,make up your mind!


----------



## Wicked Jester

kiwiman127 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> So should have Obama and the US military been in charge from the beginning or not, Hard Right Bots?
> 
> 
> 
> We never should have went in, PERIOD!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But in Post 162 you stated,,,,,
> _"There's over a thousand SAM'S missing also.
> 
> Damn right troops should have been sent in to secure all weapons......This is turning into a damn fiasco."  _
> Geez Chef,make up your mind!
Click to expand...

Those weapons were secure, right up until the point the bombing campaign started.....We had no business going in there.....And if you're going to go in, don't go in half cocked, without knowing who the fuck you're supporting.......We just aided in handing over an entire country to the fuckin' Jihadi's. Elements of Al qaeda and the MB are part of the new government. Sharia law is the law of the land, and it's written into their new constitution. They have vast oil resources to fund their fatwa for years to come. It's a god damn fiasco.


----------



## Wicked Jester

JakeStarkey said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> So should have Obama and the US military been in charge from the beginning or not, Hard Right Bots?
> 
> 
> 
> We never should have went in, PERIOD!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neo-con bots cannot have it both ways.  Iraq and Libya are both right, or they are both wrong.  So WJ says 'no' to both, I think.  Correct me, Jester, if I misunderstand.
Click to expand...

What sabre rattling was Ghadafi doing towards the US and the west?

Was Ghadafi refusing to come clean about WMD programs?

Was Ghadafi purposely faking a WMD program, as Hussien admittedly did, and confessed it during his interrogations?

Did Ghadafi continually thwart the IAEA's attempts to confirm the situation?

Was Ghadafi firing at our planes?

Tell us Jake, what are the similarities between Hussein and Ghadafi?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Wicked Jester said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> We never should have went in, PERIOD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neo-con bots cannot have it both ways.  Iraq and Libya are both right, or they are both wrong.  So WJ says 'no' to both, I think.  Correct me, Jester, if I misunderstand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What sabre rattling was Ghadafi doing towards the US and the west?
> 
> Was Ghadafi refusing to come clean about WMD programs?
> 
> Was Ghadafi purposely faking a WMD program, as Hussien admittedly did, and confessed it during his interrogations?
> 
> Did Ghadafi continually thwart the IAEA's attempts to confirm the situation?
> 
> Was Ghadafi firing at our planes?
> 
> Tell us Jake, what are the similarities between Hussein and Ghadafi?
Click to expand...


I want to know when was the last time he murdered in mass his people.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before ANY of us start pushing the panic button, do you suppose we could wait long enough to find out just exactly what kind(s) of WMD are actually there, and where they came from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO! WE MUST PANIC NOW, DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> (runs around room like bigmoron1775)
Click to expand...


you are a god damn moron.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> Hey, bigmoron1775...
> 
> IAEA CLAIMS IT KNOWS NOTHING ABOUT LIBYAN NUCLEAR WEAPONS
> 
> 
> 
> IAEA spokeswoman Gill Tudor said the IAEA knows nothing about the discovery of nuclear weapons in Libya. The alleged discovery was announced today by TNC outgoing Prime Minister Mahmoud Jibril. "We have no information on this matter and the entire affair seems to be rather confused", Ms Tudor said, explaining that the weapons the TNC found might be chemical weapons, not nuclear ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game, set and fucking match, asswipe.
> 
> You may now commence with your spin attempts to recover. (this ought to be amusing).
Click to expand...


Slam back in your punk ass face bitch

Libya's acting Prime Minister Mahmoud Jibril has announced that nuclear and chemical weapons have been found in the country and said foreign inspectors would arrive later in the week to investigate the issue, Al Arabiya TV network reported on Monday quoting a National Transitional Council official.
Chemical, nuclear weapons found in Libya - prime minister | World | RIA Novosti

I realize you hated that I busted you for lying, is that why your punk ass is following me around?


----------



## Wicked Jester

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neo-con bots cannot have it both ways.  Iraq and Libya are both right, or they are both wrong.  So WJ says 'no' to both, I think.  Correct me, Jester, if I misunderstand.
> 
> 
> 
> What sabre rattling was Ghadafi doing towards the US and the west?
> 
> Was Ghadafi refusing to come clean about WMD programs?
> 
> Was Ghadafi purposely faking a WMD program, as Hussien admittedly did, and confessed it during his interrogations?
> 
> Did Ghadafi continually thwart the IAEA's attempts to confirm the situation?
> 
> Was Ghadafi firing at our planes?
> 
> Tell us Jake, what are the similarities between Hussein and Ghadafi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to know when was the last time he murdered in mass his people.
Click to expand...

We'll never know.

Unlike Hussein, who was captured, interrogated, and tried by his own people, Ghadafi was summarily executed by a bunch of fucking out of control jihadi fuckwads, without getting answers about ANYTHING. To include, where in the fuck are all those weapons, and the materials to manufacture WMD's........Christ, they found Yellowcake in an unsecured warehouse, and have no idea how much more there is, and whether or not any of it was spirited away by the jihadi loons.

It's a damn fiasco.


----------



## The T

Wicked Jester said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> What sabre rattling was Ghadafi doing towards the US and the west?
> 
> Was Ghadafi refusing to come clean about WMD programs?
> 
> Was Ghadafi purposely faking a WMD program, as Hussien admittedly did, and confessed it during his interrogations?
> 
> Did Ghadafi continually thwart the IAEA's attempts to confirm the situation?
> 
> Was Ghadafi firing at our planes?
> 
> Tell us Jake, what are the similarities between Hussein and Ghadafi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know when was the last time he murdered in mass his people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll never know.
> 
> Unlike Hussein, who was captured, interrogated, and tried by his own people, Ghadafi was summarily executed by a bunch of fucking out of control jihadi fuckwads, without getting answers about ANYTHING. To include, where in the fuck are all those weapons, and the materials to manufacture WMD's........Christ, they found Yellowcake in an unsecured warehouse, and have no idea how much more there is, and whether or not any of it was spirited away by the jihadi loons.
> 
> It's a damn fiasco.
Click to expand...

 Let us hope Obama beating his chest about '_Arab Spring_' can deal with the obvious consequences when terrorists start using the missng weapons.


----------



## The T

bigrebnc1775 said:


> pete said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats great!!
> Al Qaeda Plants Its Flag in Libya | VICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And obama helped our enemy get those weapons
Click to expand...

Yep. And will he take responsibility for thier use when it happens or will he defer to Bush again?


----------



## Steelplate

bucs90 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok, just leave them there. Ron Paul says it's no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better yet......Obama says lets "lead from the back" and just let the Muslims sort it out! Yay!
Click to expand...


Fuckin hypocrites, the lot of ya. First Obama is a war hawk for sending in drones, next he's a wimp for "leading from the back". Did ANY of you EVER consider that the nukes were there BEFORE NATO backed the revolution? That Perhaps just MAYBE that those nukes never would have been known about without the intervention?

Nahh... couldn't be anything like that... Assholes.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> I think things have just turned from bad to worse.



Why? Is it your position it would be better Muammar Gaddafi were still in power with nuclear weapons? 



> And obama helped our enemy get those weapons.



Thats idiotic. 

The downfall of Gaddafi was going the happen with or without the US, NATO would see to that.

Last, Libya will allow international inspectors to examine the weapons for their exact status and stated the government has no interest in keeping the weapons: 

Chemical, nuclear weapons found in Libya - prime minister | World | RIA Novosti

Trying to make this some sort of partisan issues is reprehensible, not surprising, but reprehensible.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, bigmoron1775...
> 
> IAEA CLAIMS IT KNOWS NOTHING ABOUT LIBYAN NUCLEAR WEAPONS
> 
> 
> 
> IAEA spokeswoman Gill Tudor said the IAEA knows nothing about the discovery of nuclear weapons in Libya. The alleged discovery was announced today by TNC outgoing Prime Minister Mahmoud Jibril. "We have no information on this matter and the entire affair seems to be rather confused", Ms Tudor said, explaining that the weapons the TNC found might be chemical weapons, not nuclear ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game, set and fucking match, asswipe.
> 
> You may now commence with your spin attempts to recover. (this ought to be amusing).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slam back in your punk ass face bitch
> 
> Libya's acting Prime Minister Mahmoud Jibril has announced that nuclear and chemical weapons have been found in the country and said foreign inspectors would arrive later in the week to investigate the issue, Al Arabiya TV network reported on Monday quoting a National Transitional Council official.
> Chemical, nuclear weapons found in Libya - prime minister | World | RIA Novosti
> 
> I realize you hated that I busted you for lying, is that why your punk ass is following me around?
Click to expand...


So.. the outgoing PM says the IAEA is involved, and the IAEA says 'huh? What is he talking about?" and that is proof to you?

You are seriously brain damaged.


----------



## Divine Wind

Conservative said:


> chemical weapons, not nukes.
> Libya's PM confirms presence of chemical weapons



It looks like both, but there don't appear to be any details on nature of the weapons themselves.  The 


Chemical, nuclear weapons found in Libya - prime minister | World | RIA Novosti


> The official said, the country is in close contact with the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) to define the composition of the exact materials of the weapons.
> &#8220;By making this announcement, we reaffirm that the new Libya is a peaceful Libya, a Libya that abides by international law, a Libya that aims for development before anything else for the good of its people,&#8221; Jibril said.
> Jibril said Libya has no interest in keeping such weapons. He refused to give further details on the location and amount of the weapons. &#8220;There are international organizations taking care of this issue,&#8221; Jibril said.
> A Russian-drafted U.N. resolution, to be voted on this week, calls on Libyan authorities to destroy its chemical weapons.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> I think things have just turned from bad to worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Is it your position it would be better Muammar Gaddafi were still in power with nuclear weapons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And obama helped our enemy get those weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats idiotic.
> 
> The downfall of Gaddafi was going the happen with or without the US, NATO would see to that.
> 
> Last, Libya will allow international inspectors to examine the weapons for their exact status and stated the government has no interest in keeping the weapons:
> 
> Chemical, nuclear weapons found in Libya - prime minister | World | RIA Novosti
> 
> Trying to make this some sort of partisan issues is reprehensible, not surprising, but reprehensible.
Click to expand...




> Why? Is it your position it would be better Muammar Gaddafi were still in power with nuclear weapons?



Exactly and be specific. What threat was Gaddafi to the U.S.? We're we fighting Gaddafi at the time or are we fighting Al Qaeda  "the Libyan rebels?




> Trying to make this some sort of partisan issues is reprehensible, not surprising, but reprehensible



It's not being partisan pointing out that an enemy that we are currently fighting has access to nukes and that enemy would whether die while he is killing non muslims. It's partisan to overlook that part.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, bigmoron1775...
> 
> IAEA CLAIMS IT KNOWS NOTHING ABOUT LIBYAN NUCLEAR WEAPONS
> 
> 
> Game, set and fucking match, asswipe.
> 
> You may now commence with your spin attempts to recover. (this ought to be amusing).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slam back in your punk ass face bitch
> 
> Libya's acting Prime Minister Mahmoud Jibril has announced that nuclear and chemical weapons have been found in the country and said foreign inspectors would arrive later in the week to investigate the issue, Al Arabiya TV network reported on Monday quoting a National Transitional Council official.
> Chemical, nuclear weapons found in Libya - prime minister | World | RIA Novosti
> 
> I realize you hated that I busted you for lying, is that why your punk ass is following me around?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So.. the outgoing PM says the IAEA is involved, and the IAEA says 'huh? What is he talking about?" and that is proof to you?
> 
> You are seriously brain damaged.
Click to expand...


Good boy you finally saw that the PM said they were there. here's a cookie and a glass of milk go sit in the corner now you may burn that last brain cell out.


----------



## Conservative

Divine.Wind said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> chemical weapons, not nukes.
> Libya's PM confirms presence of chemical weapons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like both, but there don't appear to be any details on nature of the weapons themselves.  The
> 
> 
> Chemical, nuclear weapons found in Libya - prime minister | World | RIA Novosti
> 
> 
> 
> The official said, the country is in close contact with the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) to define the composition of the exact materials of the weapons.
> By making this announcement, we reaffirm that the new Libya is a peaceful Libya, a Libya that abides by international law, a Libya that aims for development before anything else for the good of its people, Jibril said.
> Jibril said Libya has no interest in keeping such weapons. He refused to give further details on the location and amount of the weapons. There are international organizations taking care of this issue, Jibril said.
> A Russian-drafted U.N. resolution, to be voted on this week, calls on Libyan authorities to destroy its chemical weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


the problem I have with this story, is that EVERY report of active nukes in Libya is third hand... they all go back to the Al Arabia report, which was reported on Israel Radio, which was cited in the Jerusalem Post.no corroboration anywhere... the IAEA says they know nothing about it.

As far as I am concerned, *until* the IAEA goes in and says 'yes, there are active nukes in Libya', or there is some corroboration from other credible sources (not just he said that eh said that someone said)... there are none.

The OP, being the moron that he is, thinks simply repeating the same flawed story over and over makes him right.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

The T said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pete said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats great!!
> Al Qaeda Plants Its Flag in Libya | VICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And obama helped our enemy get those weapons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. And will he take responsibility for thier use when it happens or will he defer to Bush again?
Click to expand...

There are some idiots that think this is a good thing.


----------



## uscitizen

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't looking
> 
> Libya's acting Prime Minister Mahmoud Jibril has announced that nuclear and chemical weapons have been found in the country and said foreign inspectors would arrive later in the week to investigate the issue, Al Arabiya TV network reported on Monday quoting a National Transitional Council official.
> 
> Chemical, nuclear weapons found in Libya - prime minister | World | RIA Novosti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow... a Russian outlet. sweet.
> 
> anything else. BBC, something mainstream like that? Or are they all protecting Obama too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Reuters) - A research center near Tripoli has stocks of nuclear material that could be used to make a "dirty bomb," a former senior U.N. inspector said on Wednesday, warning of possible looting during turmoil in Libya.
> 
> Nuclear experts warn of Libya dirty bomb material | Reuters
> 
> You aren't looking
Click to expand...


Material that could be used to..

Not that they have nukes.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> chemical weapons, not nukes.
> Libya's PM confirms presence of chemical weapons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like both, but there don't appear to be any details on nature of the weapons themselves.  The
> 
> 
> Chemical, nuclear weapons found in Libya - prime minister | World | RIA Novosti
> 
> 
> 
> The official said, the country is in close contact with the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) to define the composition of the exact materials of the weapons.
> By making this announcement, we reaffirm that the new Libya is a peaceful Libya, a Libya that abides by international law, a Libya that aims for development before anything else for the good of its people, Jibril said.
> Jibril said Libya has no interest in keeping such weapons. He refused to give further details on the location and amount of the weapons. There are international organizations taking care of this issue, Jibril said.
> A Russian-drafted U.N. resolution, to be voted on this week, calls on Libyan authorities to destroy its chemical weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the problem I have with this story, is that EVERY report of active nukes in Libya is third hand... they all go back to the Al Arabia report, which was reported on Israel Radio, which was cited in the Jerusalem Post.no corroboration anywhere... the IAEA says they know nothing about it.
> 
> As far as I am concerned, *until* the IAEA goes in and says 'yes, there are active nukes in Libya', or there is some corroboration from other credible sources (not just he said that eh said that someone said)... there are none.
> 
> The OP, being the moron that he is, thinks simply repeating the same flawed story over and over makes him right.
Click to expand...


No one can believe a word you say because you are a liar and have been busted by me for lying.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slam back in your punk ass face bitch
> 
> Libya's acting Prime Minister Mahmoud Jibril has announced that nuclear and chemical weapons have been found in the country and said foreign inspectors would arrive later in the week to investigate the issue, Al Arabiya TV network reported on Monday quoting a National Transitional Council official.
> Chemical, nuclear weapons found in Libya - prime minister | World | RIA Novosti
> 
> I realize you hated that I busted you for lying, is that why your punk ass is following me around?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.. the outgoing PM says the IAEA is involved, and the IAEA says 'huh? What is he talking about?" and that is proof to you?
> 
> You are seriously brain damaged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good boy you finally saw that the PM said they were there. here's a cookie and a glass of milk go sit in the corner now you may burn that last brain cell out.
Click to expand...


my God you are thick.

The Al Arabia story said the PM said they are there.... that story was 'reported' by the Israel Radio, which was reported in the Jerusalem Post.

The IAEA says they know nothing about this, and THEY are the ones the PM claimed would be giving the details soon.

How fucking stupid do you have to be to see that until there is *Verification*, there are no nukes? Apparently, as stupid as bigfuckingomron1775.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like both, but there don't appear to be any details on nature of the weapons themselves.  The
> 
> 
> Chemical, nuclear weapons found in Libya - prime minister | World | RIA Novosti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the problem I have with this story, is that EVERY report of active nukes in Libya is third hand... they all go back to the Al Arabia report, which was reported on Israel Radio, which was cited in the Jerusalem Post.no corroboration anywhere... the IAEA says they know nothing about it.
> 
> As far as I am concerned, *until* the IAEA goes in and says 'yes, there are active nukes in Libya', or there is some corroboration from other credible sources (not just he said that eh said that someone said)... there are none.
> 
> The OP, being the moron that he is, thinks simply repeating the same flawed story over and over makes him right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one can believe a word you say because you are a liar and have been busted by me for lying.
Click to expand...


the only thing you ever busted was a nut over a picture of Saddam Husein.


----------



## Charles_Main

What is it with People and completely False statements in their Titles of threads.

They Found Materials that could be used to make a Dirty bomb. They did not find Nukes. This is not even news. We knew they had Yellow Cake and other low Grade Materials.


----------



## Conservative

Charles_Main said:


> What is it with People and completely False statements in their Titles of threads.
> 
> They Found Materials that could be used to make a Dirty bomb. They did not find Nukes. This is not even news. We knew they had Yellow Cake and other low Grade Materials.



DING DING DING!
we have a winner!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

uscitizen said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow... a Russian outlet. sweet.
> 
> anything else. BBC, something mainstream like that? Or are they all protecting Obama too?
> 
> 
> 
> (Reuters) - A research center near Tripoli has stocks of nuclear material that could be used to make a "dirty bomb," a former senior U.N. inspector said on Wednesday, warning of possible looting during turmoil in Libya.
> 
> Nuclear experts warn of Libya dirty bomb material | Reuters
> 
> You aren't looking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Material that could be used to..
> 
> Not that they have nukes.
Click to expand...


Gadaffe had 9 years after the U.S. learned that Libya was far more advanced in the nuclear program. They come forward with plans for a bomb. Does anyone think that libya would go  through all that time and money just to let their nuke program shut down?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Charles_Main said:


> What is it with People and completely False statements in their Titles of threads.
> 
> They Found Materials that could be used to make a Dirty bomb. They did not find Nukes. This is not even news. We knew they had Yellow Cake and other low Grade Materials.



Look charles if you read the god damn source it says that Libya had nuke got it?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it with People and completely False statements in their Titles of threads.
> 
> They Found Materials that could be used to make a Dirty bomb. They did not find Nukes. This is not even news. We knew they had Yellow Cake and other low Grade Materials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DING DING DING!
> we have a winner!
Click to expand...


Your still a fucking liar


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it with People and completely False statements in their Titles of threads.
> 
> They Found Materials that could be used to make a Dirty bomb. They did not find Nukes. This is not even news. We knew they had Yellow Cake and other low Grade Materials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look charles if you read the god damn source it says that Libya had nuke got it?
Click to expand...


If I posted a story that said I had proof Obama was a space alien... and tomorrow, another media outlet picked it up and spread it... and the next day another one reported that the media outlet was reporting that someone had proof Obama was a space alien... you wouls be the only living person to claim it as Gospel that Obama was a space alien.

narcissistic lying little puss-dick.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it with People and completely False statements in their Titles of threads.
> 
> They Found Materials that could be used to make a Dirty bomb. They did not find Nukes. This is not even news. We knew they had Yellow Cake and other low Grade Materials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DING DING DING!
> we have a winner!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your still a *fucking* liar
Click to expand...


at least I get laid. Hard to do that in your parents basement.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> the problem I have with this story, is that EVERY report of active nukes in Libya is third hand... they all go back to the Al Arabia report, which was reported on Israel Radio, which was cited in the Jerusalem Post.no corroboration anywhere... the IAEA says they know nothing about it.
> 
> As far as I am concerned, *until* the IAEA goes in and says 'yes, there are active nukes in Libya', or there is some corroboration from other credible sources (not just he said that eh said that someone said)... there are none.
> 
> The OP, being the moron that he is, thinks simply repeating the same flawed story over and over makes him right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one can believe a word you say because you are a liar and have been busted by me for lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the only thing you ever busted was a nut over a picture of Saddam Husein.
Click to expand...


I busted your lying ass and don't ever forget it.


----------



## Divine Wind

uscitizen said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow... a Russian outlet. sweet.
> 
> anything else. BBC, something mainstream like that? Or are they all protecting Obama too?
> 
> 
> 
> (Reuters) - A research center near Tripoli has stocks of nuclear material that could be used to make a "dirty bomb," a former senior U.N. inspector said on Wednesday, warning of possible looting during turmoil in Libya.
> 
> Nuclear experts warn of Libya dirty bomb material | Reuters
> 
> You aren't looking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Material that could be used to..
> 
> Not that they have nukes.
Click to expand...


A dirty bomb or components for a dirty bomb are still considered nuclear weapons.  It's only a matter of time before a nuke is used in anger somewhere in the world.  I think Isreal has a lot more to fear than the USA.  Next would be Europe due to proximity and last would be major US city such as New York or LA.  
Since they are both Liberal havens, I don't see why the RWNJs on the board are creating a fuss.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> DING DING DING!
> we have a winner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your still a *fucking* liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least I get laid. Hard to do that in your parents basement.
Click to expand...


You are still a liar you will never change. Jake starkey is more honest than you are


----------



## Conservative

Divine.Wind said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Reuters) - A research center near Tripoli has stocks of nuclear material that could be used to make a "dirty bomb," a former senior U.N. inspector said on Wednesday, warning of possible looting during turmoil in Libya.
> 
> Nuclear experts warn of Libya dirty bomb material | Reuters
> 
> You aren't looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Material that could be used to..
> 
> Not that they have nukes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *A dirty bomb or components for a dirty bomb are still considered nuclear weapons.*  It's only a matter of time before a nuke is used in anger somewhere in the world.  I think Isreal has a lot more to fear than the USA.  Next would be Europe due to proximity and last would be major US city such as New York or LA.
> Since they are both Liberal havens, I don't see why the RWNJs on the board are creating a fuss.
Click to expand...


No one, none of the sources the OP has shown, claims that Libya has a dirty bomb. As for components being nuclear weapons... only in the same sense that a pile of car parts laying in a heap on my front lawn is a car.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your still a *fucking* liar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least I get laid. Hard to do that in your parents basement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are still a liar you will never change. Jake starkey is more honest than you are
Click to expand...


He is certainly more honest than you are.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Material that could be used to..
> 
> Not that they have nukes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A dirty bomb or components for a dirty bomb are still considered nuclear weapons.*  It's only a matter of time before a nuke is used in anger somewhere in the world.  I think Isreal has a lot more to fear than the USA.  Next would be Europe due to proximity and last would be major US city such as New York or LA.
> Since they are both Liberal havens, I don't see why the RWNJs on the board are creating a fuss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one, none of the sources the OP has shown, claims that Libya has a dirty bomb. As for components being nuclear weapons... only in the same sense that a pile of car parts laying in a heap on my front lawn is a car.
Click to expand...

You fucking lied again every link but one that I posted said libya had nukes


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> at least I get laid. Hard to do that in your parents basement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are still a liar you will never change. Jake starkey is more honest than you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is certainly more honest than you are.
Click to expand...


I'm the most honest person in this forum fuck face. and thats a fact.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one can believe a word you say because you are a liar and have been busted by me for lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only thing you ever busted was a nut over a picture of Saddam Husein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I busted your lying ass and don't ever forget it.
Click to expand...


you couldn't bust a pimple.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are still a liar you will never change. Jake starkey is more honest than you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is certainly more honest than you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm the most honest person in this forum fuck face. and thats a fact.
Click to expand...


that... is my new sig... fuck face!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only thing you ever busted was a nut over a picture of Saddam Husein.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I busted your lying ass and don't ever forget it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you couldn't bust a pimple.
Click to expand...


Pimple why don;t you shut the fuck up and learn how to be honest?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is certainly more honest than you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the most honest person in this forum fuck face. and thats a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that... is my new sig... fuck face!
Click to expand...


The fuck face was you shit for brains. Why can't you be honest? Oh that's right obama would fire your ass if you had a change of heart and found a little honesty.


----------



## Conservative

It amazes me how easy it is to upset little pis-ants like you.


----------



## Divine Wind

Conservative said:


> No one, none of the sources the OP has shown, claims that Libya has a dirty bomb. As for components being nuclear weapons... only in the same sense that a pile of car parts laying in a heap on my front lawn is a car.



As stated in my previous post, the claim by the Prime Minister was "nuclear weapons", but the exact nature was not specified.  It could be anything from Soviet loose nukes bought from the Russian Mob to a pound of Cesium-137 extracted from old dental X-ray machines. 

Your car analogy doesn't fly since nuclear material, all by itself, is dangerous just as a pound of High Explosive is dangerous even if it isn't assembled into a time bomb with a detonator, battery and a timer.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> It amazes me how easy it is to upset little pis-ants like you.



People who lie do that.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Divine.Wind said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one, none of the sources the OP has shown, claims that Libya has a dirty bomb. As for components being nuclear weapons... only in the same sense that a pile of car parts laying in a heap on my front lawn is a car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As stated in my previous post, the claim by the Prime Minister was "nuclear weapons", but the exact nature was not specified.  It could be anything from Soviet loose nukes bought from the Russian Mob to a pound of Cesium-137 extracted from old dental X-ray machines.
> 
> Your car analogy doesn't fly since nuclear material, all by itself, is dangerous just as a pound of High Explosive is dangerous even if it isn't assembled into a time bomb with a detonator, battery and a timer.
Click to expand...


He to stuck in chasing me to see that point you made.


----------



## francoHFW

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz- still not nukes.


----------



## Conservative

Divine.Wind said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one, none of the sources the OP has shown, claims that Libya has a dirty bomb. As for components being nuclear weapons... only in the same sense that a pile of car parts laying in a heap on my front lawn is a car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As stated in my previous post, the claim by the Prime Minister was "nuclear weapons", but the exact nature was not specified.  It could be anything from Soviet loose nukes bought from the Russian Mob to a pound of Cesium-137 extracted from old dental X-ray machines.
> 
> Your car analogy doesn't fly since nuclear material, all by itself, is dangerous just as a pound of High Explosive is dangerous even if it isn't assembled into a time bomb with a detonator, battery and a timer.
Click to expand...


I pile of yellow cake uranium is not a 'weapon'... not until someone weaponizes it.


----------



## Conservative

francoHFW said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz- still not nukes.



For once, amazingly enough, I agree with the libtard.

Who'd have thunk it


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz- still not nukes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For once, amazingly enough, I agree with the libtard.
> 
> Who'd have thunk it
Click to expand...

No it's not amazing because you are a libtard.


----------



## Old Rocks

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are still a liar you will never change. Jake starkey is more honest than you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is certainly more honest than you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm the most honest person in this forum fuck face. and thats a fact.
Click to expand...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

francoHFW said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz- still not nukes.



Remain stupid I really don't care.


----------



## Old Rocks

Ah well, next these fruitcakes will be claiming that the President is in alliance with the 'Grays' in Frank's hollow moon. LOL


----------



## Divine Wind

Conservative said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one, none of the sources the OP has shown, claims that Libya has a dirty bomb. As for components being nuclear weapons... only in the same sense that a pile of car parts laying in a heap on my front lawn is a car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As stated in my previous post, the claim by the Prime Minister was "nuclear weapons", but the exact nature was not specified.  It could be anything from Soviet loose nukes bought from the Russian Mob to a pound of Cesium-137 extracted from old dental X-ray machines.
> 
> Your car analogy doesn't fly since nuclear material, all by itself, is dangerous just as a pound of High Explosive is dangerous even if it isn't assembled into a time bomb with a detonator, battery and a timer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I pile of yellow cake uranium is not a 'weapon'... not until someone weaponizes it.
Click to expand...


True.  Since we don't yet know the nature of the "nuclear weapons" the PM mentioned, we're only guessing.  It will be interesting to see how it turns out.  Given the amount of technology involved, my first bet would be a dirty bomb of some sort.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Old Rocks said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is certainly more honest than you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the most honest person in this forum fuck face. and thats a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


What lie have I told dick lips? Conservative claimed I lied but never produced a lie. He tried but never happened. I am still waiting for someone to produce any post that was a lie that I have made.

Care to make that bet?


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz- still not nukes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For once, amazingly enough, I agree with the libtard.
> 
> Who'd have thunk it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not amazing because you are a libtard.
Click to expand...


and with that, you prove your status as Moron of the Board. Congrats.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Old Rocks said:


> Ah well, next these fruitcakes will be claiming that the President is in alliance with the 'Grays' in Frank's hollow moon. LOL



obama did help al Qudea in libya.


----------



## francoHFW

Conservative said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz- still not nukes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For once, amazingly enough, I agree with the libtard.
> 
> Who'd have thunk it
Click to expand...


Even Pubclocks are right twice a day...


This  IS a FOX BS headline- just like your lying heroes!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> For once, amazingly enough, I agree with the libtard.
> 
> Who'd have thunk it
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not amazing because you are a libtard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and with that, you prove your status as Moron of the Board. Congrats.
Click to expand...



Yes you are a libtard.


----------



## Conservative

AGI News On - IAEA CLAIMS IT KNOWS NOTHING ABOUT LIBYAN NUCLEAR WEAPONS


> IAEA spokeswoman Gill Tudor said the IAEA knows nothing about the discovery of nuclear weapons in Libya. The alleged discovery was announced today by TNC outgoing Prime Minister Mahmoud Jibril. "We have no information on this matter and the entire affair seems to be rather confused", Ms Tudor said, explaining that the weapons the TNC found might be chemical weapons, not nuclear ones. . .


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> AGI News On - IAEA CLAIMS IT KNOWS NOTHING ABOUT LIBYAN NUCLEAR WEAPONS
> 
> 
> 
> IAEA spokeswoman Gill Tudor said the IAEA knows nothing about the discovery of nuclear weapons in Libya. The alleged discovery was announced today by TNC outgoing Prime Minister Mahmoud Jibril. "We have no information on this matter and the entire affair seems to be rather confused", Ms Tudor said, explaining that the weapons the TNC found might be chemical weapons, not nuclear ones. . .
Click to expand...


Libya's acting Prime Minister Mahmoud Jibril has announced that nuclear and chemical weapons have been found in the country and said foreign inspectors would arrive later in the week to investigate the issue, Al Arabiya TV network reported on Monday quoting a National Transitional Council official.

Chemical, nuclear weapons found in Libya - prime minister | World | RIA Novosti


----------



## Conservative

Libyan transition council claims to find Gaddafi&#8217;s nuclear weapons | The Raw Story


> (Update: The rebels found radioactive materials left over from Gaddafis uranium enrichment program, according to later reports, *which does not meet the technical standard of a nuclear weapon. )*


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> AGI News On - IAEA CLAIMS IT KNOWS NOTHING ABOUT LIBYAN NUCLEAR WEAPONS
> 
> 
> 
> IAEA spokeswoman Gill Tudor said the IAEA knows nothing about the discovery of nuclear weapons in Libya. The alleged discovery was announced today by TNC outgoing Prime Minister Mahmoud Jibril. "We have no information on this matter and the entire affair seems to be rather confused", Ms Tudor said, explaining that the weapons the TNC found might be chemical weapons, not nuclear ones. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Libya's acting Prime Minister Mahmoud Jibril has announced that nuclear and chemical weapons have been found in the country and said foreign inspectors would arrive later in the week to investigate the issue, Al Arabiya TV network reported on Monday quoting a National Transitional Council official.
> 
> Chemical, nuclear weapons found in Libya - prime minister | World | RIA Novosti
Click to expand...


and that broken record of yours plays on... and on... and on....


----------



## Intense

bucs90 said:


> Jesus.
> 
> Honest question- wonder if they were sent there from Iraq or Iran? Close friend of mine in the Air Force swears military intell is 99% certain that Saddam flew WMDs to Syria in the weeks leading up to the war.
> 
> Hope this is not true. If they are there, God knows where else in the world they are, and who will get control of them.
> 
> This isn't to Obama or lefties or anyone in particular, but to everyone: WE BETTER WAKE THE FUCK UP! PEOPLE WANT TO ELIMINATE US.



Nah....there were no weapons of mass destruction in Iraq. No way.... Who you gonna believe?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Intense said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus.
> 
> Honest question- wonder if they were sent there from Iraq or Iran? Close friend of mine in the Air Force swears military intell is 99% certain that Saddam flew WMDs to Syria in the weeks leading up to the war.
> 
> Hope this is not true. If they are there, God knows where else in the world they are, and who will get control of them.
> 
> This isn't to Obama or lefties or anyone in particular, but to everyone: WE BETTER WAKE THE FUCK UP! PEOPLE WANT TO ELIMINATE US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah....there were no weapons of mass destruction in Iraq. No way.... Who you gonna believe?
Click to expand...

Nawh no body in the middle east has nukes. Why because uncle guberment tells us so.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus.
> 
> Honest question- wonder if they were sent there from Iraq or Iran? Close friend of mine in the Air Force swears military intell is 99% certain that Saddam flew WMDs to Syria in the weeks leading up to the war.
> 
> Hope this is not true. If they are there, God knows where else in the world they are, and who will get control of them.
> 
> This isn't to Obama or lefties or anyone in particular, but to everyone: WE BETTER WAKE THE FUCK UP! PEOPLE WANT TO ELIMINATE US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah....there were no weapons of mass destruction in Iraq. No way.... Who you gonna believe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nawh no body in the middle east has nukes. Why because uncle guberment tells us so.
Click to expand...


well, at last no one here has shown any proof that Libya has active nukes.


----------



## uscitizen

45 minutes till a mushroom cloud, we better invade Libya!


Some poor fools keep  falling for the same old stuff time and again.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

uscitizen said:


> 45 minutes till a mushroom cloud, we better invade Libya!
> 
> 
> Some poor fools keep  falling for the same old stuff time and again.


I wouldn't say that even do it as a joke.  Nukes have been used once before.


----------



## uscitizen

bigrebnc1775 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 minutes till a mushroom cloud, we better invade Libya!
> 
> 
> Some poor fools keep  falling for the same old stuff time and again.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say that even do it as a joke.  Nukes have been used once before.
Click to expand...


And lies and fear mongering have been used countless times to manipualte the fearful and gullible.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

uscitizen said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 minutes till a mushroom cloud, we better invade Libya!
> 
> 
> Some poor fools keep  falling for the same old stuff time and again.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say that even do it as a joke.  Nukes have been used once before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And lies and fear mongering have been used countless times to manipualte the fearful and gullible.
Click to expand...


And keeping your head in the sand stops anything? How so?


----------



## Conservative

uscitizen said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 minutes till a mushroom cloud, we better invade Libya!
> 
> 
> Some poor fools keep  falling for the same old stuff time and again.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say that even do it as a joke.  Nukes have been used once before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And lies and fear mongering have been used countless times to manipualte the fearful and gullible.
Click to expand...


he is mentally incapable of believing he is a lying sack of shit.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say that even do it as a joke.  Nukes have been used once before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lies and fear mongering have been used countless times to manipualte the fearful and gullible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he is mentally incapable of believing he is a lying sack of shit.
Click to expand...


I am still waiting on you to produce that lie you said I told. However I can produce two lies you have posted .


----------



## bodecea

bigrebnc1775 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say that even do it as a joke.  Nukes have been used once before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lies and fear mongering have been used countless times to manipualte the fearful and gullible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And keeping your head in the sand stops anything? How so?
Click to expand...


Stops what again?


----------



## Charles_Main

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it with People and completely False statements in their Titles of threads.
> 
> They Found Materials that could be used to make a Dirty bomb. They did not find Nukes. This is not even news. We knew they had Yellow Cake and other low Grade Materials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look charles if you read the god damn source it says that Libya had nuke got it?
Click to expand...


No it says that one Official Claims they had them. Almost every single other Relevant Fact screams that they could not have had one.


----------



## francoHFW

Ay caramba! Brainwashed Fox/Rush/Pub dupes....ANOTHER BS propaganda POS gibberish story LOL!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Charles_Main said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it with People and completely False statements in their Titles of threads.
> 
> They Found Materials that could be used to make a Dirty bomb. They did not find Nukes. This is not even news. We knew they had Yellow Cake and other low Grade Materials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look charles if you read the god damn source it says that Libya had nuke got it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it says that one Official Claims they had them. Almost every single other Relevant Fact screams that they could not have had one.
Click to expand...

The PM is the official that made the claim or did you miss that part? After all it was your claim that the title was a false statement, now you say one official said it. Again the official was the PM. So which is it Charles?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

francoHFW said:


> Ay caramba! Brainwashed Fox/Rush/Pub dupes....ANOTHER BS propaganda POS gibberish story LOL!



Has FOX mentioned this? Rush? please provide any source that either have mentioned this? I don't think any American news source has mentioned it.


----------



## francoHFW

gibberish  and misleading spin = Foxbot bs


----------



## Conservative

francoHFW said:


> gibberish  and misleading spin = Foxbot bs



Actually, it originated in an Al Arabya story... according to Israel Radio who said so in a broadcast...which was then picked up by the Jerusalem Post. All the stories originate from that first Al Arabya one.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> And lies and fear mongering have been used countless times to manipualte the fearful and gullible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is mentally incapable of believing he is a lying sack of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am still waiting on you to produce that lie you said I told. However I can produce two lies you have posted .
Click to expand...


you wouldn't know a lie if it bit you on the ass.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> he is mentally incapable of believing he is a lying sack of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still waiting on you to produce that lie you said I told. However I can produce two lies you have posted .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you wouldn't know a lie if it bit you on the ass.
Click to expand...

But I do know when someone is lying,.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

francoHFW said:


> gibberish  and misleading spin = Foxbot bs



What FOX spin?


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ay caramba! Brainwashed Fox/Rush/Pub dupes....ANOTHER BS propaganda POS gibberish story LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Has FOX mentioned this?* Rush? please provide any source that either have mentioned this? *I don't think* any American news source has mentioned it.
Click to expand...


Libya's Prime Minister Confirms Presence Of Chemical Weapons | Fox News
Let me guess... I made up the link, right?

And get this, shit for brains... they do not cite the source of their information, but it is same exact information the Al Arabya to Israel Radio to Jerusalem Post chain of crap had.

that is your problem, dipshit... you never think. You take the first story that you hear that agrees with your predisposition on a subject, and you run with it, regardless of how many times it is proven false.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ay caramba! Brainwashed Fox/Rush/Pub dupes....ANOTHER BS propaganda POS gibberish story LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Has FOX mentioned this?* Rush? please provide any source that either have mentioned this? *I don't think* any American news source has mentioned it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Libya's Prime Minister Confirms Presence Of Chemical Weapons | Fox News
> Let me guess... I made up the link, right?
> 
> that is your problem, dipshit... you never think. You take the first story that you hear that agrees with your predisposition on a subject, and you run with it, regardless of how many times it is proven false.
Click to expand...


I was asking I didn't know because I don't listen to fox. The only dipshit is you bitch


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am still waiting on you to produce that lie you said I told. However I can produce two lies you have posted .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you wouldn't know a lie if it bit you on the ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I do know when someone is lying,.
Click to expand...


the only lies here are yours.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> you wouldn't know a lie if it bit you on the ass.
> 
> 
> 
> But I do know when someone is lying,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the only lies here are yours.
Click to expand...


Bitch move along I have already busted you for lying want me to do it again?


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I do know when someone is lying,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only lies here are yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bitch move along I have already busted you for lying want me to do it again?
Click to expand...


as I said,,, you couldn't bust a pimple. My new sig has already gotten me positive rep, bitch...suck yourself!


----------



## Charles_Main

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look charles if you read the god damn source it says that Libya had nuke got it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it says that one Official Claims they had them. Almost every single other Relevant Fact screams that they could not have had one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The PM is the official that made the claim or did you miss that part? After all it was your claim that the title was a false statement, now you say one official said it. Again the official was the PM. So which is it Charles?
Click to expand...


Your Title is a False Claim.

First you say Nukes were "found" In Libya. That is simply not true. We have the PM, Claiming they have found them, We have nothing other than his word to substantiate this. 
My guess is this is a Translation Issue. I would be willing to bet either the PM is lying, or he was simply saying they Found Nuclear Materials, Not an Actual Functioning Nuclear Weapon.

Either way your Title is not Only False, it appears deliberately Misleading.

"Nukes Found in Libya"? Based on the word of one man, and contrary to every Bit of Intel we have, is simply not an accurate statement. If they do have an actual Bomb, it is very likely it is not Technically Nuclear. As in Thermo Nuclear. It is likely it is a crude Uranium based Atomic Weapon more akin to what we used in WWII than a Nuclear weapon as we think of them today. 

A better title would have been. PM claims Nukes Found in Libya.


----------



## Conservative

Charles_Main said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it says that one Official Claims they had them. Almost every single other Relevant Fact screams that they could not have had one.
> 
> 
> 
> The PM is the official that made the claim or did you miss that part? After all it was your claim that the title was a false statement, now you say one official said it. Again the official was the PM. So which is it Charles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your Title is a False Claim.
> 
> First you say Nukes were "found" In Libya. That is simply not true. We have the PM, Claiming they have found them, We have nothing other than his word to substantiate this.
> My guess is this is a Translation Issue. I would be willing to bet either the PM is lying, or he was simply saying they Found Nuclear Materials, Not an Actual Functioning Nuclear Weapon.
> 
> Either way your Title is not Only False, it appears deliberately Misleading.
> 
> "Nukes Found in Libya"? Based on the word of one man, and contrary to every Bit of Intel we have, is simply not an accurate statement. If they do have an actual Bomb, it is very likely it is not Technically Nuclear. As in Thermo Nuclear. It is likely it is a crude Uranium based Atomic Weapon more akin to what we used in WWII than a Nuclear weapon as we think of them today.
> 
> A better title would have been. PM claims Nukes Found in Libya.
Click to expand...


Actually, a better title would have been...
*Here's another in a long line of lies and misinformation by yours truly, BIGMORON1775*


----------



## Conservative

Charles_Main said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it says that one Official Claims they had them. Almost every single other Relevant Fact screams that they could not have had one.
> 
> 
> 
> The PM is the official that made the claim or did you miss that part? After all it was your claim that the title was a false statement, now you say one official said it. Again the official was the PM. So which is it Charles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your Title is a False Claim.
> 
> First you say Nukes were "found" In Libya. That is simply not true. We have the PM, Claiming they have found them, We have nothing other than his word to substantiate this.
> My guess is this is a Translation Issue. I would be willing to bet either the PM is lying, or he was simply saying they Found Nuclear Materials, Not an Actual Functioning Nuclear Weapon.
> 
> Either way your Title is not Only False, it appears deliberately Misleading.
> 
> "Nukes Found in Libya"? Based on the word of one man, and contrary to every Bit of Intel we have, is simply not an accurate statement. If they do have an actual Bomb, it is very likely it is not Technically Nuclear. As in Thermo Nuclear. It is likely it is a crude Uranium based Atomic Weapon more akin to what we used in WWII than a Nuclear weapon as we think of them today.
> 
> A better title would have been. PM claims Nukes Found in Libya.
Click to expand...


careful, if you keep disagreeing with biglunatic1775, he'll claim you're a liberal and on Obama's payroll.


----------



## rdean

I understand why Republicans are terrified at this "news".  They think you can "McGiver" a nuclear bomb together with two cans of hair spray, a toothpick, a bobby pin, some gum and a "glow in the dark" wristwatch.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Charles_Main said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it says that one Official Claims they had them. Almost every single other Relevant Fact screams that they could not have had one.
> 
> 
> 
> The PM is the official that made the claim or did you miss that part? After all it was your claim that the title was a false statement, now you say one official said it. Again the official was the PM. So which is it Charles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your Title is a False Claim.
> 
> First you say Nukes were "found" In Libya. That is simply not true. We have the PM, Claiming they have found them, We have nothing other than his word to substantiate this.
> My guess is this is a Translation Issue. I would be willing to bet either the PM is lying, or he was simply saying they Found Nuclear Materials, Not an Actual Functioning Nuclear Weapon.
> 
> Either way your Title is not Only False, it appears deliberately Misleading.
> 
> "Nukes Found in Libya"? Based on the word of one man, and contrary to every Bit of Intel we have, is simply not an accurate statement. If they do have an actual Bomb, it is very likely it is not Technically Nuclear. As in Thermo Nuclear. It is likely it is a crude Uranium based Atomic Weapon more akin to what we used in WWII than a Nuclear weapon as we think of them today.
> 
> A better title would have been. PM claims Nukes Found in Libya.
Click to expand...

From the source did the PM say Libya had nukes? Yes or no?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The PM is the official that made the claim or did you miss that part? After all it was your claim that the title was a false statement, now you say one official said it. Again the official was the PM. So which is it Charles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Title is a False Claim.
> 
> First you say Nukes were "found" In Libya. That is simply not true. We have the PM, Claiming they have found them, We have nothing other than his word to substantiate this.
> My guess is this is a Translation Issue. I would be willing to bet either the PM is lying, or he was simply saying they Found Nuclear Materials, Not an Actual Functioning Nuclear Weapon.
> 
> Either way your Title is not Only False, it appears deliberately Misleading.
> 
> "Nukes Found in Libya"? Based on the word of one man, and contrary to every Bit of Intel we have, is simply not an accurate statement. If they do have an actual Bomb, it is very likely it is not Technically Nuclear. As in Thermo Nuclear. It is likely it is a crude Uranium based Atomic Weapon more akin to what we used in WWII than a Nuclear weapon as we think of them today.
> 
> A better title would have been. PM claims Nukes Found in Libya.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, a better title would have been...
> *Here's another in a long line of lies and misinformation by yours truly, BIGMORON1775*
Click to expand...

Hey big fucking liar move along.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The PM is the official that made the claim or did you miss that part? After all it was your claim that the title was a false statement, now you say one official said it. Again the official was the PM. So which is it Charles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Title is a False Claim.
> 
> First you say Nukes were "found" In Libya. That is simply not true. We have the PM, Claiming they have found them, We have nothing other than his word to substantiate this.
> My guess is this is a Translation Issue. I would be willing to bet either the PM is lying, or he was simply saying they Found Nuclear Materials, Not an Actual Functioning Nuclear Weapon.
> 
> Either way your Title is not Only False, it appears deliberately Misleading.
> 
> "Nukes Found in Libya"? Based on the word of one man, and contrary to every Bit of Intel we have, is simply not an accurate statement. If they do have an actual Bomb, it is very likely it is not Technically Nuclear. As in Thermo Nuclear. It is likely it is a crude Uranium based Atomic Weapon more akin to what we used in WWII than a Nuclear weapon as we think of them today.
> 
> A better title would have been. PM claims Nukes Found in Libya.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> careful, if you keep disagreeing with biglunatic1775, he'll claim you're a liberal and on Obama's payroll.
Click to expand...


No I know charles more than I know you your new here so fuck off.


----------



## hortysir

konradv said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utilitarian said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see about that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just a little bit to late for that wouldn't you agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too late for what, since you haven't got a clue on the real situation yet?  The report is rather sketchy, but you already postulated a nuclear-armed Al Qaeda.  Scaremonger much?
Click to expand...


Shouldn't this be something we get ahead of rather than taking a "wait and see" approach?
By the time we would find out for certain it's too fucking late


----------



## bigrebnc1775

hortysir said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's just a little bit to late for that wouldn't you agree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too late for what, since you haven't got a clue on the real situation yet?  The report is rather sketchy, but you already postulated a nuclear-armed Al Qaeda.  Scaremonger much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shouldn't this be something we get ahead of rather than taking a "wait and see" approach?
> By the time we would find out for certain it's too fucking late
Click to expand...


Some just don't see it that way.


----------



## francoHFW

Trivia about radioactive waste- and this ain't incompetent Pubs- they ARE on it. Pub dupes!


----------



## hortysir

francoHFW said:


> Trivia about radioactive waste- and this ain't incompetent Pubs- they ARE on it. Pub dupes!




Crack kills, yo


----------



## francoHFW

You and Fox Noise, the experts...LOL!


----------



## uscitizen

bigrebnc1775 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say that even do it as a joke.  Nukes have been used once before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lies and fear mongering have been used countless times to manipualte the fearful and gullible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And keeping your head in the sand stops anything? How so?
Click to expand...


Taking time to find out facts prevents me from battering my chin with my knees.

Had Obama just given the inspectors time to finish their last Iraq inspection...
But he could not wait it would have meant no invasion!  45 min to mushrooms!


----------



## Conservative

I checked again just now... still nothing from any other source but the original report of a report of a report. Even the IAEA still says they don't know what the PM is talking about, and the PM claimed the IAEA would be the ones giving further details.

Until there is CREDIBLE evidence, it just aint so.


----------



## ba1614

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Utilitarian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should have left things alone. So now Al Qaeda has nukes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see about that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just a little bit to late for that wouldn't you agree?
Click to expand...


No shit, wait for the mushroom cloud, then we'll know.


----------



## uscitizen

ba1614 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utilitarian said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see about that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just a little bit to late for that wouldn't you agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit, wait for the mushroom cloud, then we'll know.
Click to expand...


You serve your masters well.


----------



## ba1614

uscitizen said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's just a little bit to late for that wouldn't you agree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No shit, wait for the mushroom cloud, then we'll know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You serve your masters well.
Click to expand...


Brilliant


----------



## bigrebnc1775

uscitizen said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> And lies and fear mongering have been used countless times to manipualte the fearful and gullible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And keeping your head in the sand stops anything? How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taking time to find out facts prevents me from battering my chin with my knees.
> 
> Had Obama just given the inspectors time to finish their last Iraq inspection...
> But he could not wait it would have meant no invasion!  45 min to mushrooms!
Click to expand...


Are you trying to throw me for a loop? Obama waiting on inspectors in Iraq?


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And keeping your head in the sand stops anything? How so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking time to find out facts prevents me from battering my chin with my knees.
> 
> Had Obama just given the inspectors time to finish their last Iraq inspection...
> But he could not wait it would have meant no invasion!  45 min to mushrooms!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you trying to throw me for a loop? Obama waiting on inspectors in Iraq?
Click to expand...


figuring out which day of the week it is throws you for a loop.


----------



## Conservative

I checked again just now... still nothing from any other source but the original report of a report of a report. Even the IAEA still says they don't know what the PM is talking about, and the PM claimed the IAEA would be the ones giving further details.

Until there is CREDIBLE evidence, it just aint so.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Old Rocks said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is certainly more honest than you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the most honest person in this forum fuck face. and thats a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> I checked again just now... still nothing from any other source but the original report of a report of a report. Even the IAEA still says they don't know what the PM is talking about, and the PM claimed the IAEA would be the ones giving further details.
> 
> Until there is CREDIBLE evidence, it just aint so.



The ass wipe I busted for lying is telling me there is no credible information but but doesn't give any source to support what he says. That's brilliant.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the most honest person in this forum fuck face. and thats a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Who on here is more honest than me jake? You? fuck lips neo con job?


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc demonstrates why a blogger who wants respect must demonstrate critical thinking principles.

It is time, brnc, that you stop spewing and start doing researching.

You twist facts to fit your philosophy instead of twisting the philosophy to fit the facts.  That is why you are fail here.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc demonstrates why a blogger who wants respect must demonstrate critical thinking principles.
> 
> It is time, brnc, that you stop spewing and start doing researching.
> 
> You twist facts to fit your philosophy instead of twisting the philosophy to fit the facts.  That is why you are fail here.



Bullshit  jake


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> I checked again just now... still nothing from any other source but the original report of a report of a report. Even the IAEA still says they don't know what the PM is talking about, and the PM claimed the IAEA would be the ones giving further details.
> 
> Until there is CREDIBLE evidence, it just aint so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ass wipe I busted for lying is telling me there is no credible information but but doesn't give any source to support what he says. That's brilliant.
Click to expand...


hard to report a source for a lack of information, dipshit. LACK OF INFORMATION MEANS THERE ISNT ANY.

You, being the moron you are, could not possible comprehend.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc demonstrates why a blogger who wants respect must demonstrate critical thinking principles.
> 
> It is time, brnc, that you stop spewing and start doing researching.
> 
> You twist facts to fit your philosophy instead of twisting the philosophy to fit the facts.  That is why you are fail here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit  jake
Click to expand...


absolute truth.  youi write much better than a year ago.  you still need to up your ability to research and analyze.  best fortune.


----------



## Conservative

Dual U.S.-Libyan citizen chosen as prime minister of Libya - The Washington Post


> Abdel Jalil also said international experts were expected to arrive in Libya this week to examine two sites where the revolutionary government has *found suspected chemical weapons* hidden by the Gaddafi government.
> 
> Abdel Jalil declined to say where the sites were located. Another official of the transitional government, Shamsiddin Ben Ali, said that one of them was near the southern desert city of Sabha.
> 
> Libya pledged to destroy its chemical weapons and abandon its quest for nuclear arms in a 2004 rapprochement with the West. At the time, it declared it had about 25 metric tons of a blistering agent, sulfur mustard, and over 3,500 bombs to carry chemical weapons. Those were in the process of being destroyed when the uprising occurred.
> 
> Michael Luhan, a spokesman for the Organization for the Prohibition of Chemical Weapons, said Monday that it was sending a team to check out the reports.
> 
> *&#8220;We simply cannot comment on the validity of these claims&#8221; until inspectors have a chance to examine the material that was found, he said.* He noted that during the war there were several reports of chemical weapons that turned out to be false.



wow.... look at all the nukes they found! Not.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc demonstrates why a blogger who wants respect must demonstrate critical thinking principles.
> 
> It is time, brnc, that you stop spewing and start doing researching.
> 
> You twist facts to fit your philosophy instead of twisting the philosophy to fit the facts.  That is why you are fail here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit  jake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> absolute truth.  youi write much better than a year ago.  you still need to up your ability to research and analyze.  best fortune.
Click to expand...

jake you are totally full of shit, and I am not the only one that has said that, but I will give you one thing neo con  job is a better liberal than you are.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> I checked again just now... still nothing from any other source but the original report of a report of a report. Even the IAEA still says they don't know what the PM is talking about, and the PM claimed the IAEA would be the ones giving further details.
> 
> Until there is CREDIBLE evidence, it just aint so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ass wipe I busted for lying is telling me there is no credible information but but doesn't give any source to support what he says. That's brilliant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hard to report a source for a lack of information, dipshit. LACK OF INFORMATION MEANS THERE ISNT ANY.
> 
> You, being the moron you are, could not possible comprehend.
Click to expand...

Why is the ass wipe I busted for lying still here?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> Dual U.S.-Libyan citizen chosen as prime minister of Libya - The Washington Post
> 
> 
> 
> Abdel Jalil also said international experts were expected to arrive in Libya this week to examine two sites where the revolutionary government has *found suspected chemical weapons* hidden by the Gaddafi government.
> 
> Abdel Jalil declined to say where the sites were located. Another official of the transitional government, Shamsiddin Ben Ali, said that one of them was near the southern desert city of Sabha.
> 
> Libya pledged to destroy its chemical weapons and abandon its quest for nuclear arms in a 2004 rapprochement with the West. At the time, it declared it had about 25 metric tons of a blistering agent, sulfur mustard, and over 3,500 bombs to carry chemical weapons. Those were in the process of being destroyed when the uprising occurred.
> 
> Michael Luhan, a spokesman for the Organization for the Prohibition of Chemical Weapons, said Monday that it was sending a team to check out the reports.
> 
> *We simply cannot comment on the validity of these claims until inspectors have a chance to examine the material that was found, he said.* He noted that during the war there were several reports of chemical weapons that turned out to be false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow.... look at all the nukes they found! Not.
Click to expand...

Didn't you post that before? Yes I think you did. Why are you still here liar?


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dual U.S.-Libyan citizen chosen as prime minister of Libya - The Washington Post
> 
> 
> 
> Abdel Jalil also said international experts were expected to arrive in Libya this week to examine two sites where the revolutionary government has *found suspected chemical weapons* hidden by the Gaddafi government.
> 
> Abdel Jalil declined to say where the sites were located. Another official of the transitional government, Shamsiddin Ben Ali, said that one of them was near the southern desert city of Sabha.
> 
> Libya pledged to destroy its chemical weapons and abandon its quest for nuclear arms in a 2004 rapprochement with the West. At the time, it declared it had about 25 metric tons of a blistering agent, sulfur mustard, and over 3,500 bombs to carry chemical weapons. Those were in the process of being destroyed when the uprising occurred.
> 
> Michael Luhan, a spokesman for the Organization for the Prohibition of Chemical Weapons, said Monday that it was sending a team to check out the reports.
> 
> *We simply cannot comment on the validity of these claims until inspectors have a chance to examine the material that was found, he said.* He noted that during the war there were several reports of chemical weapons that turned out to be false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow.... look at all the nukes they found! Not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't you post that before? Yes I think you did. Why are you still here liar?
Click to expand...


no, I did not post that before. You, again, are the liar.

It also disproves your nonsense. I notice you completely avoid noticing that.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ass wipe I busted for lying is telling me there is no credible information but but doesn't give any source to support what he says. That's brilliant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hard to report a source for a lack of information, dipshit. LACK OF INFORMATION MEANS THERE ISNT ANY.
> 
> You, being the moron you are, could not possible comprehend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is the ass wipe I busted for lying still here?
Click to expand...


you've been proven wrong again, and all you have left is 'why are you still here'.

sad, just like your life. how miserable you must be... alone... all the time... with nothing but the computer willing to keep you company.


----------



## Conservative

bump... just to piss off bigmoron1775


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit  jake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> absolute truth.  youi write much better than a year ago.  you still need to up your ability to research and analyze.  best fortune.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jake you are totally full of shit, and I am not the only one that has said that, but I will give you one thing neo con  job is a better liberal than you are.
Click to expand...


We are discussing your paucity of being able to evidence and research, not my not being a liberal.  Stay on point, please.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bump... just to piss off bigmoron1775



Again another lie thanks for the bump.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dual U.S.-Libyan citizen chosen as prime minister of Libya - The Washington Post
> Abdel Jalil also said international experts were expected to arrive in Libya this week to examine two sites where the revolutionary government has found suspected chemical weapons hidden by the Gaddafi government.
> Abdel Jalil declined to say where the sites were located. Another official of the transitional government, Shamsiddin Ben Ali, said that one of them was near the southern desert city of Sabha.
> Libya pledged to destroy its chemical weapons and abandon its quest for nuclear arms in a 2004 rapprochement with the West. At the time, it declared it had about 25 metric tons of a blistering agent, sulfur mustard, and over 3,500 bombs to carry chemical weapons. Those were in the process of being destroyed when the uprising occurred.
> Michael Luhan, a spokesman for the Organization for the Prohibition of Chemical Weapons, said Monday that it was sending a team to check out the reports.
> &#8220;We simply cannot comment on the validity of these claims&#8221; until inspectors*
> wow.... look at all the nukes they found! Not.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you post that before? Yes I think you did. Why are you still here liar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, I did not post that before. You, again, are the liar.
> 
> It also disproves your nonsense. I notice you completely avoid noticing that.
Click to expand...


Cuntservative you have just been punked same information didn't fucking link



Conservative said:


> Hey, bigmoron1775...
> 
> IAEA CLAIMS IT KNOWS NOTHING ABOUT LIBYAN NUCLEAR WEAPONS
> 
> 
> 
> IAEA spokeswoman Gill Tudor said the IAEA knows nothing about the discovery of nuclear weapons in Libya. The alleged discovery was announced today by TNC outgoing Prime Minister Mahmoud Jibril. "We have no information on this matter and the entire affair seems to be rather confused", Ms Tudor said, explaining that the weapons the TNC found might be chemical weapons, not nuclear ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game, set and fucking match, asswipe.
> 
> You may now commence with your spin attempts to recover. (this ought to be amusing).
Click to expand...


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you post that before? Yes I think you did. Why are you still here liar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not post that before. You, again, are the liar.
> 
> It also disproves your nonsense. I notice you completely avoid noticing that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Cuntservative you have just been punked same information didn't fucking link*
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, bigmoron1775...
> 
> IAEA CLAIMS IT KNOWS NOTHING ABOUT LIBYAN NUCLEAR WEAPONS
> 
> 
> 
> IAEA spokeswoman Gill Tudor said the IAEA knows nothing about the discovery of nuclear weapons in Libya. The alleged discovery was announced today by TNC outgoing Prime Minister Mahmoud Jibril. "We have no information on this matter and the entire affair seems to be rather confused", Ms Tudor said, explaining that the weapons the TNC found might be chemical weapons, not nuclear ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Game, set and fucking match, asswipe.
> 
> You may now commence with your spin attempts to recover. (this ought to be amusing).
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


you really are too fucking stupid for words. Now you are saying that two different links, with two different sources, are the same because one part of each has the same information? Your stupidity defies explanation.

1st Link: AGI News On - IAEA CLAIMS IT KNOWS NOTHING ABOUT LIBYAN NUCLEAR WEAPONS
the ENTIRE article...


> (AGI) Rome - IAEA spokeswoman Gill Tudor said the IAEA knows nothing about the discovery of nuclear weapons in Libya. The alleged discovery was announced today by TNC outgoing Prime Minister Mahmoud Jibril. "We have no information on this matter and the entire affair seems to be rather confused", Ms Tudor said, explaining that the weapons the TNC found might be chemical weapons, not nuclear ones. . .



2nd link: Dual U.S.-Libyan citizen chosen as prime minister of Libya - The Washington Post
The IAEA spokesperson Gill Tudor is not even mentioned in this 2nd story, nor is the IAEA.

It looks like the only punk is you.


----------



## Conservative

bump (so the world can see you've been PWNED)


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, I did not post that before. You, again, are the liar.
> 
> It also disproves your nonsense. I notice you completely avoid noticing that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cuntservative you have just been punked same information didn't fucking link*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you really are too fucking stupid for words. Now you are saying that two different links, with two different sources, are the same because one part of each has the same information? Your stupidity defies explanation.
> 
> 1st Link: AGI News On - IAEA CLAIMS IT KNOWS NOTHING ABOUT LIBYAN NUCLEAR WEAPONS
> the ENTIRE article...
> 
> 
> 
> (AGI) Rome - IAEA spokeswoman Gill Tudor said the IAEA knows nothing about the discovery of nuclear weapons in Libya. The alleged discovery was announced today by TNC outgoing Prime Minister Mahmoud Jibril. "We have no information on this matter and the entire affair seems to be rather confused", Ms Tudor said, explaining that the weapons the TNC found might be chemical weapons, not nuclear ones. . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2nd link: Dual U.S.-Libyan citizen chosen as prime minister of Libya - The Washington Post
> The IAEA spokesperson Gill Tudor is not even mentioned in this 2nd story, nor is the IAEA.
> 
> It looks like the only punk is you.
Click to expand...


It's the same information CUNTservative


----------



## High_Gravity

Damn Conservative you made littlered your bitch in this thread.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

High_Gravity said:


> Damn Conservative you made littlered your bitch in this thread.



I called that number bitch why didn't you fucking answer pussy boy?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bump (so the world can see you've been PWNED)



You were pawned in the other thread and proven to be a liar, and now your pawned again


----------



## High_Gravity

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Conservative you made littlered your bitch in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I called that number bitch why didn't you fucking answer pussy boy?
Click to expand...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Conservative you made littlered your bitch in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I called that number bitch why didn't you fucking answer pussy boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Thats what I thought pussy boy
I also asked you how you like churches fried chicken?


----------



## High_Gravity

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I called that number bitch why didn't you fucking answer pussy boy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats what I thought pussy boy
> I also asked you how you like churches fried chicken?
Click to expand...


I never got a phone call from you bitch, quit lying.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Cuntservative you have just been punked same information didn't fucking link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you really are too fucking stupid for words. Now you are saying that two different links, with two different sources, are the same because one part of each has the same information? Your stupidity defies explanation.
> 
> 1st Link: AGI News On - IAEA CLAIMS IT KNOWS NOTHING ABOUT LIBYAN NUCLEAR WEAPONS
> the ENTIRE article...
> 
> 
> 
> (AGI) Rome - IAEA spokeswoman Gill Tudor said the IAEA knows nothing about the discovery of nuclear weapons in Libya. The alleged discovery was announced today by TNC outgoing Prime Minister Mahmoud Jibril. "We have no information on this matter and the entire affair seems to be rather confused", Ms Tudor said, explaining that the weapons the TNC found might be chemical weapons, not nuclear ones. . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2nd link: Dual U.S.-Libyan citizen chosen as prime minister of Libya - The Washington Post
> The IAEA spokesperson Gill Tudor is not even mentioned in this 2nd story, nor is the IAEA.
> 
> It looks like the only punk is you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the same information CUNTservative
Click to expand...


show me in the 2nd link I posted where they mention the IAEA, bitch. you can't, because it's only in the 1st link, bitch.

PWNED.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what I thought pussy boy
> I also asked you how you like churches fried chicken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never got a phone call from you bitch, quit lying.
Click to expand...


How would you know if I called or not because no one answered the phone bitch boy.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> you really are too fucking stupid for words. Now you are saying that two different links, with two different sources, are the same because one part of each has the same information? Your stupidity defies explanation.
> 
> 1st Link: AGI News On - IAEA CLAIMS IT KNOWS NOTHING ABOUT LIBYAN NUCLEAR WEAPONS
> the ENTIRE article...
> 
> 
> 2nd link: Dual U.S.-Libyan citizen chosen as prime minister of Libya - The Washington Post
> The IAEA spokesperson Gill Tudor is not even mentioned in this 2nd story, nor is the IAEA.
> 
> It looks like the only punk is you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same information CUNTservative
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> show me in the 2nd link I posted where they mention the IAEA, bitch. you can't, because it's only in the 1st link, bitch.
> 
> PWNED.
Click to expand...



I was wrong they aren't mentioned, you know why I was wrong? Because I didn't read the source because anything you post is irrelevant until you have something verifiable where the PM said he did not say what he was quoted saying. Until then shut the fuck up  CUNTservative.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same information CUNTservative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> show me in the 2nd link I posted where they mention the IAEA, bitch. you can't, because it's only in the 1st link, bitch.
> 
> PWNED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *I was wrong* they aren't mentioned, you know why I was wrong? Because I didn't read the source because anything you post is irrelevant until you have something verifiable where the PM said he did not say what he was quoted saying. Until then shut the fuck up  CUNTservative.
Click to expand...


congrats. you've taken a huge step in overcoming your narcissism. I am very proud of you.


----------



## High_Gravity

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what I thought pussy boy
> I also asked you how you like churches fried chicken?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never got a phone call from you bitch, quit lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you know if I called or not because no one answered the phone bitch boy.
Click to expand...


Oh really?


----------



## Conservative

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never got a phone call from you bitch, quit lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know if I called or not because no one answered the phone bitch boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really?
Click to expand...

phone call, shmone call... who cares! I got bignarcissist1775 to admit he was wrong! 

He has taken the first step, into a larger world.


----------



## High_Gravity

Conservative said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know if I called or not because no one answered the phone bitch boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> phone call, shmone call... who cares! I got bignarcissist1775 to admit he was wrong!
> 
> He has taken the first step, into a larger world.
Click to expand...


Very true, this will open up some doors for him for sure.


----------



## Conservative

High_Gravity said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> 
> 
> 
> phone call, shmone call... who cares! I got bignarcissist1775 to admit he was wrong!
> 
> He has taken the first step, into a larger world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very true, this will open up some doors for him for sure.
Click to expand...


His folks might even let him out at night now


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know if I called or not because no one answered the phone bitch boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> phone call, shmone call... who cares! I got bignarcissist1775 to admit he was wrong!
> 
> He has taken the first step, into a larger world.
Click to expand...

At least I don't lie CUNTservative.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> 
> 
> 
> phone call, shmone call... who cares! I got bignarcissist1775 to admit he was wrong!
> 
> He has taken the first step, into a larger world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least I don't lie CUNTservative.
Click to expand...


The first honest thing you ever said on this board is not the second half of my sig, bitch!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> show me in the 2nd link I posted where they mention the IAEA, bitch. you can't, because it's only in the 1st link, bitch.
> 
> PWNED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I was wrong* they aren't mentioned, you know why I was wrong? Because I didn't read the source because anything you post is irrelevant until you have something verifiable where the PM said he did not say what he was quoted saying. Until then shut the fuck up  CUNTservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> congrats. you've taken a huge step in overcoming your narcissism. I am very proud of you.
Click to expand...

Your fucking signature is a god damn lie as usual. 
1. I have never said I am alwas right.
2. I am not wrong most of the time
3.  When are you going to stop lying?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> phone call, shmone call... who cares! I got bignarcissist1775 to admit he was wrong!
> 
> He has taken the first step, into a larger world.
> 
> 
> 
> At least I don't lie CUNTservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first honest thing you ever said on this board is not the second half of my sig, bitch!
Click to expand...

CUNTservative you were busted for lying by me is that why your bitch ass is hounding me?


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I was wrong* they aren't mentioned, you know why I was wrong? Because I didn't read the source because anything you post is irrelevant until you have something verifiable where the PM said he did not say what he was quoted saying. Until then shut the fuck up  CUNTservative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats. you've taken a huge step in overcoming your narcissism. I am very proud of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Your fucking signature is a god damn lie as usual. *
> 1. I have never said I am alwas right.
> 2. I am not wrong most of the time
> 3.  When are you going to stop lying?
Click to expand...


really? Those are not DIRECT QUOTES, with links, to posts you made?

Hmmm... I'll have to let the moderating team know someone hijacked your account and made those posts. They'll probably want to investigate... maybe even shut down your account for a while to make sure it hasn't been hacked.


----------



## High_Gravity

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least I don't lie CUNTservative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first honest thing you ever said on this board is not the second half of my sig, bitch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CUNTservative you were busted for lying by me is that why your bitch ass is hounding me?
Click to expand...


Watch your mouth before I take off my belt.


----------



## Conservative

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first honest thing you ever said on this board is not the second half of my sig, bitch!
> 
> 
> 
> CUNTservative you were busted for lying by me is that why your bitch ass is hounding me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch your mouth before I take off my belt.
Click to expand...


careful, he might ask you to drop them drawers too


----------



## High_Gravity

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> congrats. you've taken a huge step in overcoming your narcissism. I am very proud of you.
> 
> 
> 
> *Your fucking signature is a god damn lie as usual. *
> 1. I have never said I am alwas right.
> 2. I am not wrong most of the time
> 3.  When are you going to stop lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really? Those are not DIRECT QUOTES, with links, to posts you made?
> 
> Hmmm... I'll have to let the moderating team know someone hijacked your account and made those posts. They'll probably want to investigate... maybe even shut down your account for a while to make sure it hasn't been hacked.
Click to expand...


----------



## High_Gravity

Conservative said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> CUNTservative you were busted for lying by me is that why your bitch ass is hounding me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch your mouth before I take off my belt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> careful, he might ask you to drop them drawers too
Click to expand...


Yes I am sure that fruit loop wouldn't mind that.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> congrats. you've taken a huge step in overcoming your narcissism. I am very proud of you.
> 
> 
> 
> *Your fucking signature is a god damn lie as usual. *
> 1. I have never said I am alwas right.
> 2. I am not wrong most of the time
> 3.  When are you going to stop lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really? Those are not DIRECT QUOTES, with links, to posts you made?
> 
> Hmmm... I'll have to let the moderating team know someone hijacked your account and made those posts. They'll probably want to investigate... maybe even shut down your account for a while to make sure it hasn't been hacked.
Click to expand...


The "as always" part of your signature CUNTservative you lying ****, plus you only quoted part of my reply you fucking CUNTservative.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Your fucking signature is a god damn lie as usual. *
> 1. I have never said I am alwas right.
> 2. I am not wrong most of the time
> 3.  When are you going to stop lying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really? Those are not DIRECT QUOTES, with links, to posts you made?
> 
> Hmmm... I'll have to let the moderating team know someone hijacked your account and made those posts. They'll probably want to investigate... maybe even shut down your account for a while to make sure it hasn't been hacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "as always" part of your signature CUNTservative you lying ****, plus you only quoted part of my reply you fucking CUNTservative.
Click to expand...


Again with the lies.

The first quote is complete.

The second contains the important part of your post. the link is there for anyone that wants context.

You lose.
GAME.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> CUNTservative you were busted for lying by me is that why your bitch ass is hounding me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch your mouth before I take off my belt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> careful, he might ask you to drop them drawers too
Click to expand...


Never thought of that but a faggot like you CUNTservative would think of asking a boy to drop his drawers.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> really? Those are not DIRECT QUOTES, with links, to posts you made?
> 
> Hmmm... I'll have to let the moderating team know someone hijacked your account and made those posts. They'll probably want to investigate... maybe even shut down your account for a while to make sure it hasn't been hacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "as always" part of your signature CUNTservative you lying ****, plus you only quoted part of my reply you fucking CUNTservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again with the lies.
> 
> The first quote is complete.
> 
> The second contains the important part of your post. the link is there for anyone that wants context.
> 
> You lose.
> GAME.
Click to expand...


Cuntservative I was talking about the second signature. You are caught up in your lies that you continue to lie. even about things that don't matter. You are worse than truthmatter and rdean.


----------



## High_Gravity

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Your fucking signature is a god damn lie as usual. *
> 1. I have never said I am alwas right.
> 2. I am not wrong most of the time
> 3.  When are you going to stop lying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really? Those are not DIRECT QUOTES, with links, to posts you made?
> 
> Hmmm... I'll have to let the moderating team know someone hijacked your account and made those posts. They'll probably want to investigate... maybe even shut down your account for a while to make sure it hasn't been hacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "as always" part of your signature CUNTservative you lying ****, plus you only quoted part of my reply you fucking CUNTservative.
Click to expand...


Do you french kiss your boyfriend with that filthy mouth?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> really? Those are not DIRECT QUOTES, with links, to posts you made?
> 
> Hmmm... I'll have to let the moderating team know someone hijacked your account and made those posts. They'll probably want to investigate... maybe even shut down your account for a while to make sure it hasn't been hacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "as always" part of your signature CUNTservative you lying ****, plus you only quoted part of my reply you fucking CUNTservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you french kiss your boyfriend with that filthy mouth?
Click to expand...


I don't know why you're bringing up your  secret life style, I never would have thought you a faggot. People who aren't faggots tend not to call other people who don't act like a faggot a faggot. Since I didn't bring up the subject and you and CUNTservative did that must mean you two are faggots


----------



## High_Gravity

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "as always" part of your signature CUNTservative you lying ****, plus you only quoted part of my reply you fucking CUNTservative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you french kiss your boyfriend with that filthy mouth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know why you're bringing up your  secret life style, I never would have thought you a faggot. People who aren't faggots tend not to call other people who don't act like a faggot a faggot. Since I didn't bring up the subject and you and CUNTservative did that must mean you two are faggots
Click to expand...


You really are a disgusting human being.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you french kiss your boyfriend with that filthy mouth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why you're bringing up your  secret life style, I never would have thought you a faggot. People who aren't faggots tend not to call other people who don't act like a faggot a faggot. Since I didn't bring up the subject and you and CUNTservative did that must mean you two are faggots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are a disgusting human being.
Click to expand...


You and CUNTservative were the one that brought the subject up it the shoe fits wear it proudly if it don't have it stretched because it was made for you.


----------



## High_Gravity

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why you're bringing up your  secret life style, I never would have thought you a faggot. People who aren't faggots tend not to call other people who don't act like a faggot a faggot. Since I didn't bring up the subject and you and CUNTservative did that must mean you two are faggots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a disgusting human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and CUNTservative were the one that brought the subject up it the shoe fits wear it proudly if it don't have it stretched because it was made for you.
Click to expand...


Your mouth would be perfect for a urinal at a truck stop or strip club.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch your mouth before I take off my belt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> careful, he might ask you to drop them drawers too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never thought of that but a faggot like you CUNTservative would think of asking a boy to drop his drawers.
Click to expand...


wow... a narcissist AND a homophobe. I bet your a fucking racist too.


----------



## Conservative

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a disgusting human being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and CUNTservative were the one that brought the subject up it the shoe fits wear it proudly if it don't have it stretched because it was made for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your mouth would be perfect for a urinal at a truck stop or strip club.
Click to expand...


He was thinking 'glory hole'.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a disgusting human being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and CUNTservative were the one that brought the subject up it the shoe fits wear it proudly if it don't have it stretched because it was made for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your mouth would be perfect for a urinal at a truck stop or strip club.
Click to expand...


If the truth hurts just leave the discussion


----------



## High_Gravity

Conservative said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and CUNTservative were the one that brought the subject up it the shoe fits wear it proudly if it don't have it stretched because it was made for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your mouth would be perfect for a urinal at a truck stop or strip club.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was thinking 'glory hole'.
Click to expand...


Yeah in his dreams, his mouth is much too dirty for anyone to want to stick their dick in it.


----------



## High_Gravity

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and CUNTservative were the one that brought the subject up it the shoe fits wear it proudly if it don't have it stretched because it was made for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your mouth would be perfect for a urinal at a truck stop or strip club.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the truth hurts just leave the discussion
Click to expand...


Make me.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> careful, he might ask you to drop them drawers too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never thought of that but a faggot like you CUNTservative would think of asking a boy to drop his drawers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow... a narcissist AND a homophobe. I bet your a fucking racist too.
Click to expand...


You're right I am a homophobe no big secret there, just like you being a liar is no big secret here.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your mouth would be perfect for a urinal at a truck stop or strip club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the truth hurts just leave the discussion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Make me.
Click to expand...


I said if the truth hurts like it seems it does leave the discussion. Faggot boy, I guess I can call you that now since you and CUNTservative are one.


----------



## Divine Wind

rdean said:


> I understand why Republicans are terrified at this "news".  They think you can "McGiver" a nuclear bomb together with two cans of hair spray, a toothpick, a bobby pin, some gum and a "glow in the dark" wristwatch.



Disagreed.  The ones who are "terrified" aren't, but seem to be attempting to terrify others into supporting some kind of "USA versus all Muslims" campaign, not to mention taking potshots at Obama along the way.  Some of the same people who bitched about him supporting the Libyan ops are now bitching that he didn't lead the charge with the entire United States Marine Corps to secure the WMDs.

As it is, we'll have to wait and see what the exact nature of these "nuclear weapons" are composed.  I suspect it's probably just refined nuclear material.  Maybe not weapons grade, but serviceable enough for a dirty bomb.   The problem with nukes isn't building the bomb itself, but obtaining the proper amount of weapons grade uranium or plutonium to make a workable weapon.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

High_Gravity said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your mouth would be perfect for a urinal at a truck stop or strip club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was thinking 'glory hole'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah in his dreams, his mouth is much too dirty for anyone to want to stick their dick in it.
Click to expand...


Again only a faggot would project an image of  what they do onto someone else.


----------



## High_Gravity

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the truth hurts just leave the discussion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said if the truth hurts like it seems it does leave the discussion. Faggot boy, I guess I can call you that now since you and CUNTservative are one.
Click to expand...


What truth? you wouldn't know what the truth is if it put its dick in your ear.


----------



## G.T.

lol 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsahsEv_UdU&feature=feedu]GT (Genius Tracks) - Ease Off - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was thinking 'glory hole'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah in his dreams, his mouth is much too dirty for anyone to want to stick their dick in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again only a faggot would project an image of  what they do onto someone else.
Click to expand...


You seem to know alot about what only a faggot would do.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was thinking 'glory hole'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah in his dreams, his mouth is much too dirty for anyone to want to stick their dick in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again only a faggot would project an image of  what they do onto someone else.
Click to expand...


You seem to be protesting a great deal. Perhaps you prefer to remain in the closet? Your choice.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah in his dreams, his mouth is much too dirty for anyone to want to stick their dick in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again only a faggot would project an image of  what they do onto someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to know alot about what only a faggot would do.
Click to expand...


Project much?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah in his dreams, his mouth is much too dirty for anyone to want to stick their dick in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again only a faggot would project an image of  what they do onto someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to be protesting a great deal. Perhaps you prefer to remain in the closet? Your choice.
Click to expand...


OH so  now just making a comment is protesting much? I am not the one making the homosexual suggestions. you to faggots are. You are projecting your dreams and lifestyle on me.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said if the truth hurts like it seems it does leave the discussion. Faggot boy, I guess I can call you that now since you and CUNTservative are one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What truth? you wouldn't know what the truth is if it put its dick in your ear.
Click to expand...


The truth that you are projecting your faggot lifestyle on me. Only a person with homosexual tendency would suggest a homosexual act onto someone who is not a faggot.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> careful, he might ask you to drop them drawers too
> 
> 
> 
> Never thought of that but a faggot like you CUNTservative would think of asking a boy to drop his drawers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow... a narcissist AND a homophobe. I bet your a fucking racist too.
Click to expand...


 you have no idea just how much a racist our bigrebnc can be when he gets going.

Sexist, racist, homophobe, neo-con, Tea Party, hard right loony: our loveable little reb hisself. 

Bigrebnc1775, I give you permission to share your inner self here, boy.   Go for it.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said if the truth hurts like it seems it does leave the discussion. Faggot boy, I guess I can call you that now since you and CUNTservative are one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What truth? you wouldn't know what the truth is if it put its dick in your ear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth that you are projecting your faggot lifestyle on me. Only a person with homosexual tendency would suggest a homosexual act onto *someone who is not a faggot.*
Click to expand...


liar.


----------



## G.T.

G.T. said:


> lol
> 
> GT (Genius Tracks) - Ease Off - YouTube



You all should sing to chorus to each other until you're friends.


----------



## Conservative

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said if the truth hurts like it seems it does leave the discussion. Faggot boy, I guess I can call you that now since you and CUNTservative are one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What truth? you wouldn't know what the truth is if it put its dick in your ear.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnDjpUiKBmA]Once You Go Black You Go Deaf - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> What truth? you wouldn't know what the truth is if it put its dick in your ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth that you are projecting your faggot lifestyle on me. Only a person with homosexual tendency would suggest a homosexual act onto *someone who is not a faggot.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> liar.
Click to expand...

I wasn't the one busted for lying.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never thought of that but a faggot like you CUNTservative would think of asking a boy to drop his drawers.
> 
> 
> 
> wow... a narcissist AND a homophobe. I bet your a fucking racist too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have no idea just how much a racist our bigrebnc can be when he gets going.
> 
> Sexist, racist, homophobe, neo-con, Tea Party, hard right loony: our loveable little reb hisself.
> 
> Bigrebnc1775, I give you permission to share your inner self here, boy.   Go for it.
Click to expand...


Fucking liar, show one post that I have made that is racist or sexist?


----------



## G.T.

_"You are a ****** jake
Thats right winger jake is a ****** he is a white ******. NEG me again asswhole, it will not chage the fact that jake starkey is a white ******. and you are acting just like him. "_
-bigrebnc1775


----------



## High_Gravity

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said if the truth hurts like it seems it does leave the discussion. Faggot boy, I guess I can call you that now since you and CUNTservative are one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What truth? you wouldn't know what the truth is if it put its dick in your ear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth that you are projecting your faggot lifestyle on me. Only a person with homosexual tendency would suggest a homosexual act onto someone who is not a faggot.
Click to expand...


Again you seem to know alot about what only a faggot would do, why is that?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Every time you use terms such as "******" or "****" or "faggot" or make suggestions such as folks who like chicken or watermelon or whatever.

RebUp, kid, and be honest about yourself for yourself.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

G.T. said:


> _"You are a ****** jake
> Thats right winger jake is a ****** he is a white ******. NEG me again asswhole, it will not chage the fact that jake starkey is a white ******. and you are acting just like him. "_
> -bigrebnc1775



Yes jake starkey is a white ******. That is a fact. he is contemptible and ignorant and  inferior to me in so many ways

Slang: Extremely Disparaging and Offensive. a person of any race or origin regarded as contemptible, inferior, ignorant, etc.

But is that racist? no it is not I am not calling one because of what racist he is but how he is.

But then again you didn't here me whine when high gravity called me a ******.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth that you are projecting your faggot lifestyle on me. Only a person with homosexual tendency would suggest a homosexual act onto *someone who is not a faggot.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't the one busted for lying.
Click to expand...


of course you were, liar.

Really, it's ok if you want to stay in the closet. Maybe you're simply not ready to come out yet. We understand.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> Every time you use terms such as "******" or "****" or "faggot" or make suggestions such as folks who like chicken or watermelon or whatever.
> 
> RebUp, kid, and be honest about yourself for yourself.



To use the term means nothing if you aren't directing itat someone because of their race or sex. But hell I will call a faggot a faggot any day of the week and not think twice about it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> liar.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't the one busted for lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course you were, liar.
> 
> Really, it's ok if you want to stay in the closet. Maybe you're simply not ready to come out yet. We understand.
Click to expand...

Nope never happened. Still waiting though.


----------



## High_Gravity

bigrebnc1775 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"You are a ****** jake
> Thats right winger jake is a ****** he is a white ******. NEG me again asswhole, it will not chage the fact that jake starkey is a white ******. and you are acting just like him. "_
> -bigrebnc1775
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes jake starkey is a white ******. That is a fact. he is contemptible and ignorant and  inferior to me in so many ways
> 
> Slang: Extremely Disparaging and Offensive. a person of any race or origin regarded as contemptible, inferior, ignorant, etc.
> 
> But is that racist? no it is not I am not calling one because of what racist he is but how he is.
> 
> But then again you didn't here me whine when high gravity called me a ******.
Click to expand...


When did I call you a ****** liar?


----------



## G.T.

bigrebnc1775 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"You are a ****** jake
> Thats right winger jake is a ****** he is a white ******. NEG me again asswhole, it will not chage the fact that jake starkey is a white ******. and you are acting just like him. "_
> -bigrebnc1775
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes jake starkey is a white ******. That is a fact. he is contemptible and ignorant and  inferior to me in so many ways
> 
> Slang: Extremely Disparaging and Offensive. a person of any race or origin regarded as contemptible, inferior, ignorant, etc.
> 
> But is that racist? no it is not I am not calling one because of what racist he is but how he is.
> 
> But then again you didn't here me whine when high gravity called me a ******.
Click to expand...


Well, first off you ignore the context of the word...............which in practice, life doesn't work that way. What you're trying to do is cower behind the definition as a cop-out, when in fact it's common fucking sense the way OUR society has used the word. 

And another shameless plug because you're a douche with douchey threads.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPgEjbBJ6U8&NR=1]GT (Genius Tracks) - On an Island - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey

The terms whenever used are offensive and, yes, indicative of the character of the person using them.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't the one busted for lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course you were, liar.
> 
> Really, it's ok if you want to stay in the closet. Maybe you're simply not ready to come out yet. We understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope never happened. Still waiting though.
Click to expand...


biggest lie you ever told...



			
				bigrebnc1775 said:
			
		

> I'm the most honest person in this forum fuck face. and thats a fact.



I know die hard liberals on this board, who I have never agreed with, who are more honest than you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> The terms whenever used are offensive and, yes, indicative of the character of the person using them.



The term only carry's weight if it's used against someone because of their race. That's all.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course you were, liar.
> 
> Really, it's ok if you want to stay in the closet. Maybe you're simply not ready to come out yet. We understand.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope never happened. Still waiting though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> biggest lie you ever told...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the most honest person in this forum fuck face. and thats a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know die hard liberals on this board, who I have never agreed with, who are more honest than you.
Click to expand...


Your lies keep climbing post after post.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The terms whenever used are offensive and, yes, indicative of the character of the person using them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The term only carry's weight if it's used against someone because of their race. That's all.
Click to expand...


Only to the guilty does it appear that way.  You can't have your own terms and definitions, bigrebnc.  If you do, then you are running with the white supremacists and the American nazis.  You really don't want to hang with those thugs.


----------



## Conservative

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The terms whenever used are offensive and, yes, indicative of the character of the person using them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The term only carry's weight if it's used against someone because of their race. That's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only to the guilty does it appear that way.  You can't have your own terms and definitions, bigrebnc.  If you do, then you are running with the white supremacists and the American nazis.  *You really don't want to hang with those thugs*.
Click to expand...


yes, I believe he does.


----------



## High_Gravity

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The terms whenever used are offensive and, yes, indicative of the character of the person using them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The term only carry's weight if it's used against someone because of their race. That's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only to the guilty does it appear that way.  You can't have your own terms and definitions, bigrebnc.  If you do, then you are running with the white supremacists and the American nazis.  You really don't want to hang with those thugs.
Click to expand...


Yes, he does.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The terms whenever used are offensive and, yes, indicative of the character of the person using them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The term only carry's weight if it's used against someone because of their race. That's all.
Click to expand...


who died and made YOU the decider of what does or doesn't offend someone, shit for brains?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The terms whenever used are offensive and, yes, indicative of the character of the person using them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The term only carry's weight if it's used against someone because of their race. That's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who died and made YOU the decider of what does or doesn't offend someone, shit for brains?
Click to expand...


The dictionary isn't dead use it it will help you 

Slang: Extremely Disparaging and Offensive. a person of any race or origin regarded as contemptible, inferior, ignorant, etc.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

High_Gravity said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The term only carry's weight if it's used against someone because of their race. That's all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to the guilty does it appear that way.  You can't have your own terms and definitions, bigrebnc.  If you do, then you are running with the white supremacists and the American nazis.  You really don't want to hang with those thugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, he does.
Click to expand...


So does it make you a racist when you called be a ****** to other day?


----------



## High_Gravity

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only to the guilty does it appear that way.  You can't have your own terms and definitions, bigrebnc.  If you do, then you are running with the white supremacists and the American nazis.  You really don't want to hang with those thugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So does it make you a racist when you called be a ****** to other day?
Click to expand...


Called be a ******? what the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So does it make you a racist when you called be a ****** to other day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Called be a ******? what the fuck are you talking about?
Click to expand...



How soon you forget


High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not your boy bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make you my bitch boy and will not have a fucking problem doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nigga I would beat your ass like a drum, don't go there.
Click to expand...


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The term only carry's weight if it's used against someone because of their race. That's all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who died and made YOU the decider of what does or doesn't offend someone, shit for brains?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dictionary isn't dead use it it will help you
> 
> Slang: Extremely Disparaging and Offensive. a person of any race or origin regarded as contemptible, inferior, ignorant, etc.
Click to expand...


I assume you are referring to the word '******'. Your definition proves exactly the opposite of what you claim.

You claim it is only 'carries weight' if it is used against someone because or their race.

However, the very first words in the definition you posted (without a fucking link, I might add), are 'Extremely Disparaging and Offensive'. 

Your posted definition does NOT state that it is only 'Extremely Disparaging and Offensive' when used against someone because of their race. 

BUT FUCKED by your own sources, yet again.

EDIT:

Now I know WHY you did not provide a link. You were attempting to cherry pick the definition to suit your needs, and failed ,miserably.

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/******


> *The term ****** is now probably the most offensive word in English.* Its degree of offensiveness has increased markedly in recent years, although it has been used in a derogatory manner since at least the Revolutionary War. Definitions 1a, 1b, and 2 represent meanings that are deeply disparaging and are used when the speaker deliberately wishes to cause great offense. Definition 1a, however, is sometimes used among African-Americans in a neutral or familiar way. Definition 3 is not normally considered disparagingas in The Irish are the ******* of Europe from Roddy Doyle's The Commitmentsbut the other uses are considered contemptuous and hostile.
> noun
> 1.
> Slang: Extremely Disparaging and Offensive.
> a. a black person.
> b. a member of any dark-skinned people.
> 
> 2.
> Slang: Extremely Disparaging and Offensive. a person of any race or origin regarded as contemptible, inferior, ignorant, etc.
> 
> 3.
> a victim of prejudice similar to that suffered by blacks; a person who is economically, politically, or socially disenfranchised.


you skipped everything that did not fit your agenda, and went right for the 2nd definition, which STILL doesn't prove your asinine point.

As I said.. BUTT FUCKED by your own sources, again.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> who died and made YOU the decider of what does or doesn't offend someone, shit for brains?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dictionary isn't dead use it it will help you
> 
> Slang: Extremely Disparaging and Offensive. a person of any race or origin regarded as contemptible, inferior, ignorant, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I assume you are referring to the word '******'. Your definition proves exactly the opposite of what you claim.
> 
> You claim it is only 'carries weight' if it is used against someone because or their race.
> 
> However, the very first words in the definition you posted (without a fucking link, I might add), are 'Extremely Disparaging and Offensive'.
> 
> Your posted definition does NOT state that it is only 'Extremely Disparaging and Offensive' when used against someone because of their race.
> 
> BUT FUCKED by your own sources, yet again.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Now I know WHY you did not provide a link. You were attempting to cherry pick the definition to suit your needs, and failed ,miserably.
> 
> ****** | Define ****** at Dictionary.com
> 
> 
> 
> *The term ****** is now probably the most offensive word in English.* Its degree of offensiveness has increased markedly in recent years, although it has been used in a derogatory manner since at least the Revolutionary War. Definitions 1a, 1b, and 2 represent meanings that are deeply disparaging and are used when the speaker deliberately wishes to cause great offense. Definition 1a, however, is sometimes used among African-Americans in a neutral or familiar way. Definition 3 is not normally considered disparaging&#8212;as in &#8220;The Irish are the ******* of Europe&#8221; from Roddy Doyle's The Commitments&#8212;but the other uses are considered contemptuous and hostile.
> noun
> 1.
> Slang: Extremely Disparaging and Offensive.
> a. a black person.
> b. a member of any dark-skinned people.
> 
> 2.
> Slang: Extremely Disparaging and Offensive. a person of any race or origin regarded as contemptible, inferior, ignorant, etc.
> 
> 3.
> a victim of prejudice similar to that suffered by blacks; a person who is economically, politically, or socially disenfranchised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you skipped everything that did not fit your agenda, and went right for the 2nd definition, which STILL doesn't prove your asinine point.
> 
> As I said.. BUTT FUCKED by your own sources, again.
Click to expand...


It's three definition jackass.


Old school fuck lips.
2.
Slang: Extremely Disparaging and Offensive. a person of any race or origin regarded as contemptible, inferior, ignorant, etc.
When you attack a [erson because of their race it's racist, it's not racist when there race has nothing to do with it. So jakes white or didn't you know that?


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dictionary isn't dead use it it will help you
> 
> Slang: Extremely Disparaging and Offensive. a person of any race or origin regarded as contemptible, inferior, ignorant, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you are referring to the word '******'. Your definition proves exactly the opposite of what you claim.
> 
> You claim it is only 'carries weight' if it is used against someone because or their race.
> 
> However, the very first words in the definition you posted (without a fucking link, I might add), are 'Extremely Disparaging and Offensive'.
> 
> Your posted definition does NOT state that it is only 'Extremely Disparaging and Offensive' when used against someone because of their race.
> 
> BUT FUCKED by your own sources, yet again.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Now I know WHY you did not provide a link. You were attempting to cherry pick the definition to suit your needs, and failed ,miserably.
> 
> ****** | Define ****** at Dictionary.com
> 
> 
> 
> *The term ****** is now probably the most offensive word in English.* Its degree of offensiveness has increased markedly in recent years, although it has been used in a derogatory manner since at least the Revolutionary War. Definitions 1a, 1b, and 2 represent meanings that are deeply disparaging and are used when the speaker deliberately wishes to cause great offense. Definition 1a, however, is sometimes used among African-Americans in a neutral or familiar way. Definition 3 is not normally considered disparagingas in The Irish are the ******* of Europe from Roddy Doyle's The Commitmentsbut the other uses are considered contemptuous and hostile.
> noun
> 1.
> Slang: Extremely Disparaging and Offensive.
> a. a black person.
> b. a member of any dark-skinned people.
> 
> 2.
> Slang: Extremely Disparaging and Offensive. a person of any race or origin regarded as contemptible, inferior, ignorant, etc.
> 
> 3.
> a victim of prejudice similar to that suffered by blacks; a person who is economically, politically, or socially disenfranchised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you skipped everything that did not fit your agenda, and went right for the 2nd definition, which STILL doesn't prove your asinine point.
> 
> As I said.. BUTT FUCKED by your own sources, again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's three definition jackass.
> 
> 
> Old school fuck lips.
> 2.
> Slang: Extremely Disparaging and Offensive. a person of any race or origin regarded as contemptible, inferior, ignorant, etc.
> When you attack a [erson because of their race it's racist, it's not racist when there race has nothing to do with it. So jakes white or didn't you know that?
Click to expand...


that post made absolutely no sense, and did not even fit what you did.

You used the second definition of three, in a lame attempt to prove that using the word '******' is ONLY offensive under certain circumstances (when used regarding a persons race). You own posted definition said Extremely Disparaging and Offensive. (see that little dot at the end of YOUR posted definition? It's called a period. It denotes the end of a sentence.)

I defy you to find a single, solitary credible dictionary online that says '******' is ONLY offensive when used in regards to a persons race.

Go for it, butt-munch.

Your own words fucked you up the ass.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc, you fail on this.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc, you fail on this.



Jake starkey  and CUNTservative I regard you as contemptible, inferior, and ignorant. is that better?
And fuck you and CUNTservative if you two are so sensative about the word and say nothing to High_Gravity


----------



## JakeStarkey

It's only sexist, so it's a start.  Be more creative and less foul.  Go for it!


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc, you fail on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake starkey  and CUNTservative I regard you as contemptible, inferior, and ignorant. is that better?
> And fuck you and CUNTservative if you two are so sensative about the word and say nothing to High_Gravity
Click to expand...


A... learn to use Spell Check, dick stain.
B... feeling superior is a sign of narcissism, remember?

And you were making such progress too. Damned shame.


----------



## Conservative

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you are referring to the word '******'. Your definition proves exactly the opposite of what you claim.
> 
> You claim it is only 'carries weight' if it is used against someone because or their race.
> 
> However, the very first words in the definition you posted (without a fucking link, I might add), are 'Extremely Disparaging and Offensive'.
> 
> Your posted definition does NOT state that it is only 'Extremely Disparaging and Offensive' when used against someone because of their race.
> 
> BUT FUCKED by your own sources, yet again.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Now I know WHY you did not provide a link. You were attempting to cherry pick the definition to suit your needs, and failed ,miserably.
> 
> ****** | Define ****** at Dictionary.com
> 
> you skipped everything that did not fit your agenda, and went right for the 2nd definition, which STILL doesn't prove your asinine point.
> 
> As I said.. BUTT FUCKED by your own sources, again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's three definition jackass.
> 
> 
> Old school fuck lips.
> 2.
> Slang: Extremely Disparaging and Offensive. a person of any race or origin regarded as contemptible, inferior, ignorant, etc.
> When you attack a [erson because of their race it's racist, it's not racist when there race has nothing to do with it. So jakes white or didn't you know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that post made absolutely no sense, and did not even fit what you did.
> 
> You used the second definition of three, in a lame attempt to prove that using the word '******' is ONLY offensive under certain circumstances (when used regarding a persons race). You own posted definition said Extremely Disparaging and Offensive. (see that little dot at the end of YOUR posted definition? It's called a period. It denotes the end of a sentence.)
> 
> I defy you to find a single, solitary credible dictionary online that says '******' is ONLY offensive when used in regards to a persons race.
> 
> Go for it, butt-munch.
> 
> Your own words fucked you up the ass.
Click to expand...


BUMP


Come on, butt-plug... still waiting for that dictionary definition link. GOOGLE FASTER!


----------



## Conservative

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you are referring to the word '******'. Your definition proves exactly the opposite of what you claim.
> 
> You claim it is only 'carries weight' if it is used against someone because or their race.
> 
> However, the very first words in the definition you posted (without a fucking link, I might add), are 'Extremely Disparaging and Offensive'.
> 
> Your posted definition does NOT state that it is only 'Extremely Disparaging and Offensive' when used against someone because of their race.
> 
> BUT FUCKED by your own sources, yet again.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Now I know WHY you did not provide a link. You were attempting to cherry pick the definition to suit your needs, and failed ,miserably.
> 
> ****** | Define ****** at Dictionary.com
> 
> you skipped everything that did not fit your agenda, and went right for the 2nd definition, which STILL doesn't prove your asinine point.
> 
> As I said.. BUTT FUCKED by your own sources, again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's three definition jackass.
> 
> 
> Old school fuck lips.
> 2.
> Slang: Extremely Disparaging and Offensive. a person of any race or origin regarded as contemptible, inferior, ignorant, etc.
> When you attack a [erson because of their race it's racist, it's not racist when there race has nothing to do with it. So jakes white or didn't you know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that post made absolutely no sense, and did not even fit what you did.
> 
> You used the second definition of three, in a lame attempt to prove that using the word '******' is ONLY offensive under certain circumstances (when used regarding a persons race). You own posted definition said Extremely Disparaging and Offensive. (see that little dot at the end of YOUR posted definition? It's called a period. It denotes the end of a sentence.)
> 
> I defy you to find a single, solitary credible dictionary online that says '******' is ONLY offensive when used in regards to a persons race.
> 
> Go for it, butt-munch.
> 
> Your own words fucked you up the ass.
Click to expand...


cricket... cricket... cricket....


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc, you fail on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake starkey  and CUNTservative I regard you as contemptible, inferior, and ignorant. is that better?
> And fuck you and CUNTservative if you two are so sensative about the word and say nothing to High_Gravity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A... learn to use Spell Check, dick stain.
> B... feeling superior is a sign of narcissism, remember?
> 
> And you were making such progress too. Damned shame.
Click to expand...


Nope I just feel superior  over you CUNTSERVATIVE and jake the sank starkey.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jake starkey  and CUNTservative I regard you as contemptible, inferior, and ignorant. is that better?
> And fuck you and CUNTservative if you two are so sensative about the word and say nothing to High_Gravity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A... learn to use Spell Check, dick stain.
> B... feeling superior is a sign of narcissism, remember?
> 
> And you were making such progress too. Damned shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope I just feel superior  over you CUNTSERVATIVE and jake the sank starkey.
Click to expand...


you found that dictionary entry yet, dick-breath?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> A... learn to use Spell Check, dick stain.
> B... feeling superior is a sign of narcissism, remember?
> 
> And you were making such progress too. Damned shame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope I just feel superior  over you CUNTSERVATIVE and jake the sank starkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you found that dictionary entry yet, dick-breath?
Click to expand...


What is it CUNTservative? I don't feel I am better than you I know I am better than you.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope I just feel superior  over you CUNTSERVATIVE and jake the sank starkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you found that dictionary entry yet, dick-breath?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it CUNTservative? I don't feel I am better than you I know I am better than you.
Click to expand...


I know you are 'trying' to avoid this, but it ain't gonna fly with me, Sparky...



			
				Conservative said:
			
		

> I defy you to find a single, solitary credible dictionary online that says '******' is ONLY offensive when used in regards to a persons race.
> 
> Go for it, butt-munch.
> 
> Your own words fucked you up the ass.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> you found that dictionary entry yet, dick-breath?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it CUNTservative? I don't feel I am better than you I know I am better than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you are 'trying' to avoid this, but it ain't gonna fly with me, Sparky...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I defy you to find a single, solitary credible dictionary online that says '******' is ONLY offensive when used in regards to a persons race.
> 
> Go for it, butt-munch.
> 
> Your own words fucked you up the ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Holy shit CUNTservative I gave you the number two definition of ******, it's not based on just black race or singles out one race race. It's talking about how the person lives and how he acts.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it CUNTservative? I don't feel I am better than you I know I am better than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you are 'trying' to avoid this, but it ain't gonna fly with me, Sparky...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I defy you to find a single, solitary credible dictionary online that says '******' is ONLY offensive when used in regards to a persons race.
> 
> Go for it, butt-munch.
> 
> Your own words fucked you up the ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit CUNTservative I gave you the number two definition of ******, it's not based on just black race or singles out one race race. It's talking about how the person lives and how he acts.
Click to expand...


you used that definition as PROOF that the word is ONLY offensive when using it in reference to someones race. First off, it doesn't prove that. Second, your contention that the word is ONLY offensive when used in regards to someones race is absurd, as the rest of the definitions clearly show.

Just because you cherry picked one single definition out of the whole entry, does NOT negate all the other definitions, dick-spittle.

You have been weighed.
You have been measured.
And you have been found very, very wanting.

Now take your homophobic, narcissistic, racist, butt-munching ass back to your mommies basement.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you are 'trying' to avoid this, but it ain't gonna fly with me, Sparky...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit CUNTservative I gave you the number two definition of ******, it's not based on just black race or singles out one race race. It's talking about how the person lives and how he acts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you used that definition as PROOF that the word is ONLY offensive when using it in reference to someones race. First off, it doesn't prove that. Second, your contention that the word is ONLY offensive when used in regards to someones race is absurd, as the rest of the definitions clearly show.
> 
> Just because you cherry picked one single definition out of the whole entry, does NOT negate all the other definitions, dick-spittle.
> 
> You have been weighed.
> You have been measured.
> And you have been found very, very wanting.
> 
> Now take your homophobic, narcissistic, racist, butt-munching ass back to your mommies basement.
Click to expand...

Look stupid white people can be ******* according to that definition it does not single out one race. What the fuck is wrong with you ******? No account white trash that's what you are. A white ******.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit CUNTservative I gave you the number two definition of ******, it's not based on just black race or singles out one race race. It's talking about how the person lives and how he acts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you used that definition as PROOF that the word is ONLY offensive when using it in reference to someones race. First off, it doesn't prove that. Second, your contention that the word is ONLY offensive when used in regards to someones race is absurd, as the rest of the definitions clearly show.
> 
> Just because you cherry picked one single definition out of the whole entry, does NOT negate all the other definitions, dick-spittle.
> 
> You have been weighed.
> You have been measured.
> And you have been found very, very wanting.
> 
> Now take your homophobic, narcissistic, racist, butt-munching ass back to your mommies basement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look stupid white people can be ******* according to that definition it does not single out one race. What the fuck is wrong with you ******? No account white trash that's what you are. A white ******.
Click to expand...


prove I'm white.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

2.	clam ******	16 up, 3 down
A ****** who is a bottom feeder and detrimental to society.
That good for nothing clam ****** just smokes blunts all day and drinks 40s at the corner store.
10.	******/nigga	37 up, 41 down
******: an ignorant person 
nigga: a black person
example of ******: 
teacher: timmy can u answer 532 X 628? 
timmy: git the fuck off my nutz dog i cant answer that shit u stupid ass bitch. 

11.	U.N.S.	22 up, 2 down
U.N.S. means Unreliable ****** Syndrome.
U.N.S. is a person who is always late or does not show up at all. You are either born with it or acquire it by being raised by other people with U.N.S.
\
Urban Dictionary: ****** u
Urban Dictionary: ****** u


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> you used that definition as PROOF that the word is ONLY offensive when using it in reference to someones race. First off, it doesn't prove that. Second, your contention that the word is ONLY offensive when used in regards to someones race is absurd, as the rest of the definitions clearly show.
> 
> Just because you cherry picked one single definition out of the whole entry, does NOT negate all the other definitions, dick-spittle.
> 
> You have been weighed.
> You have been measured.
> And you have been found very, very wanting.
> 
> Now take your homophobic, narcissistic, racist, butt-munching ass back to your mommies basement.
> 
> 
> 
> Look stupid white people can be ******* according to that definition it does not single out one race. What the fuck is wrong with you ******? No account white trash that's what you are. A white ******.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> prove I'm white.
Click to expand...


I have black relatives prove I don't.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look stupid white people can be ******* according to that definition it does not single out one race. What the fuck is wrong with you ******? No account white trash that's what you are. A white ******.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prove I'm white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have black relatives prove I don't.
Click to expand...


Deflection. Typical.

I never made a single post about whether or not you had any relatives of African American descent, so I need prove nothing.

YOU, on the other hand, just made a post calling me white. I asked you to prove it. Can you?


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> 2.	clam ******	16 up, 3 down
> A ****** who is a bottom feeder and detrimental to society.
> That good for nothing clam ****** just smokes blunts all day and drinks 40s at the corner store.
> 10.	******/nigga	37 up, 41 down
> ******: an ignorant person
> nigga: a black person
> example of ******:
> teacher: timmy can u answer 532 X 628?
> timmy: git the fuck off my nutz dog i cant answer that shit u stupid ass bitch.
> 
> 11.	U.N.S.	22 up, 2 down
> U.N.S. means Unreliable ****** Syndrome.
> U.N.S. is a person who is always late or does not show up at all. You are either born with it or acquire it by being raised by other people with U.N.S.
> \
> Urban Dictionary: ****** u
> Urban Dictionary: ****** u



you DO realize the difference between say, dictionary.com, and Urban Dictionary... right?

In any case, that STILL doesn't prove your asinine assertion that the ONLY way '******' is offensive, is when it is used in regards to someones race. I, on the other hand, have now proven multiple times that there are MANY situations where that word is offensive.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2.	clam ******	16 up, 3 down
> A ****** who is a bottom feeder and detrimental to society.
> That good for nothing clam ****** just smokes blunts all day and drinks 40s at the corner store.
> 10.	******/nigga	37 up, 41 down
> ******: an ignorant person
> nigga: a black person
> example of ******:
> teacher: timmy can u answer 532 X 628?
> timmy: git the fuck off my nutz dog i cant answer that shit u stupid ass bitch.
> 
> 11.	U.N.S.	22 up, 2 down
> U.N.S. means Unreliable ****** Syndrome.
> U.N.S. is a person who is always late or does not show up at all. You are either born with it or acquire it by being raised by other people with U.N.S.
> \
> Urban Dictionary: ****** u
> Urban Dictionary: ****** u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you DO realize the difference between say, dictionary.com, and Urban Dictionary... right?
> 
> In any case, that STILL doesn't prove your asinine assertion that the ONLY way '******' is offensive, is when it is used in regards to someones race. I, on the other hand, have now proven multiple times that there are MANY situations where that word is offensive.
Click to expand...


It's still words that are used everyday. Move on bitch you have been fucked again


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2.	clam ******	16 up, 3 down
> A ****** who is a bottom feeder and detrimental to society.
> That good for nothing clam ****** just smokes blunts all day and drinks 40s at the corner store.
> 10.	******/nigga	37 up, 41 down
> ******: an ignorant person
> nigga: a black person
> example of ******:
> teacher: timmy can u answer 532 X 628?
> timmy: git the fuck off my nutz dog i cant answer that shit u stupid ass bitch.
> 
> 11.	U.N.S.	22 up, 2 down
> U.N.S. means Unreliable ****** Syndrome.
> U.N.S. is a person who is always late or does not show up at all. You are either born with it or acquire it by being raised by other people with U.N.S.
> \
> Urban Dictionary: ****** u
> Urban Dictionary: ****** u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you DO realize the difference between say, dictionary.com, and Urban Dictionary... right?
> 
> In any case, that STILL doesn't prove your asinine assertion that the ONLY way '******' is offensive, is when it is used in regards to someones race. I, on the other hand, have now proven multiple times that there are MANY situations where that word is offensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's still words that are used everyday. Move on bitch you have been fucked again
Click to expand...


Please show me any post I made that even IMPLIED the word is not used every day. You can't, because you're deflecting again. You do that every time your PWNED like this.

It's sad, really... knowing that you have nothing in your miserable little excuse of a life but this forum. How utterly, totally sad.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> you DO realize the difference between say, dictionary.com, and Urban Dictionary... right?
> 
> In any case, that STILL doesn't prove your asinine assertion that the ONLY way '******' is offensive, is when it is used in regards to someones race. I, on the other hand, have now proven multiple times that there are MANY situations where that word is offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still words that are used everyday. Move on bitch you have been fucked again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please show me any post I made that even IMPLIED the word is not used every day. You can't, because you're deflecting again. You do that every time your PWNED like this.
> 
> It's sad, really... knowing that you have nothing in your miserable little excuse of a life but this forum. How utterly, totally sad.
Click to expand...


Show you something else for you to say some me something and on and on. Do you have been had, rode hard and put up wet. You are a waste of oxygen. Stop using it.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's still words that are used everyday. Move on bitch you have been fucked again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please show me any post I made that even IMPLIED the word is not used every day. You can't, because you're deflecting again. You do that every time your PWNED like this.
> 
> It's sad, really... knowing that you have nothing in your miserable little excuse of a life but this forum. How utterly, totally sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show you something else for you to say some me something and on and on. Do you have been had, rode hard and put up wet. You are a waste of oxygen. Stop using it.
Click to expand...


the more you realize you've been PWNED, the worse you grammar gets. That first sentence was incomprehensible.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please show me any post I made that even IMPLIED the word is not used every day. You can't, because you're deflecting again. You do that every time your PWNED like this.
> 
> It's sad, really... knowing that you have nothing in your miserable little excuse of a life but this forum. How utterly, totally sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show you something else for you to say some me something and on and on. Do you have been had, rode hard and put up wet. You are a waste of oxygen. Stop using it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the more you realize you've been PWNED, the worse you grammar gets. That first sentence was incomprehensible.
Click to expand...


You reminded me of that annoying little boy that wears barces and coke bottle glass that follows around the big kids, he try's so hard to keep up with them he just falls on his face every 30 steps or so. I'm old school fuck brains ****** in my days meant a person who was trash uncaring lazy and color did not matter. That's back in the sixty's  and seventy's


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show you something else for you to say some me something and on and on. Do you have been had, rode hard and put up wet. You are a waste of oxygen. Stop using it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the more you realize you've been PWNED, the worse you grammar gets. That first sentence was incomprehensible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You reminded me of that annoying little boy that wears barces and coke bottle glass that follows around the big kids, he try's so hard to keep up with them he just falls on his face every 30 steps or so. I'm old school fuck brains ****** in my days meant a person who was trash uncaring lazy and color did not matter. That's back in the sixty's  and seventy's
Click to expand...


then we should add senility or Alzheimer's to you current list of maladies.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> the more you realize you've been PWNED, the worse you grammar gets. That first sentence was incomprehensible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You reminded me of that annoying little boy that wears barces and coke bottle glass that follows around the big kids, he try's so hard to keep up with them he just falls on his face every 30 steps or so. I'm old school fuck brains ****** in my days meant a person who was trash uncaring lazy and color did not matter. That's back in the sixty's  and seventy's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> then we should add senility or Alzheimer's to you current list of maladies.
Click to expand...


Junior doesn't like to be whipped when hes been a little ass, but it must be done.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You reminded me of that annoying little boy that wears barces and coke bottle glass that follows around the big kids, he try's so hard to keep up with them he just falls on his face every 30 steps or so. I'm old school fuck brains ****** in my days meant a person who was trash uncaring lazy and color did not matter. That's back in the sixty's  and seventy's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then we should add senility or Alzheimer's to you current list of maladies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Junior doesn't like to be whipped when hes been a little ass, but it must be done.
Click to expand...


still waiting for you to prove i am white, grandma.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> then we should add senility or Alzheimer's to you current list of maladies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junior doesn't like to be whipped when hes been a little ass, but it must be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> still waiting for you to prove i am white, grandma.
Click to expand...


I'm still waiting on you to prove I don't have black relatives.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Junior doesn't like to be whipped when hes been a little ass, but it must be done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting for you to prove i am white, grandma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on you to prove I don't have black relatives.
Click to expand...


Did I SAY you have no black relatives? Please link to the post where I said that. I'll leave this board forever if you can.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting for you to prove i am white, grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on you to prove I don't have black relatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I SAY you have no black relatives? Please link to the post where I said that. I'll leave this board forever if you can.
Click to expand...


Do I care if your black or not I explained how and why I used the word ******. Thats all the fuck your going to get from me.


----------



## idb

Well, there may or may not be nukes in Libya bigrednec, but this thread has blown up in your face!


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on you to prove I don't have black relatives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I SAY you have no black relatives? Please link to the post where I said that. I'll leave this board forever if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do I care if your black or not I explained how and why I used the word ******. Thats all the fuck your going to get from me.
Click to expand...


No, you claimed it was not offensive unless used in regards to someones race, and the facts clearly prove it is offensive in MANY different cases, not the least of which is when it is used in regards to someones race.

All you're proved is that you're a pathetic, old, senile, narcissistic moron who wouldn't know honesty or truth if Jesus came down and gave it to you on a golden tablet.


----------



## Conservative

idb said:


> Well, there may or may not be nukes in Libya bigrednec, but this thread has blown up in your face!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

idb said:


> Well, there may or may not be nukes in Libya bigrednec, but this thread has blown up in your face!




of course it has just because you said so. But truth is more better than the lies told by those you support.
Next time I'll have the earthquake hit a little closer to you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there may or may not be nukes in Libya bigrednec, but this thread has blown up in your face!
Click to expand...

CUNTservative
You've been fucked again. and it's killing you.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there may or may not be nukes in Libya bigrednec, but this thread has blown up in your face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course it has just because you said so. But truth is *more better* than the lies told by those you support.
> Next time I'll have the earthquake hit a little closer to you.
Click to expand...


yup. again, the more you realize you've been PWNED to the nth degree, the worse your grammar gets.

As for that threat against the life of a poster, consider it reported asshat.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there may or may not be nukes in Libya bigrednec, but this thread has blown up in your face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course it has just because you said so. But truth is more better than the lies told by those you support.
> Next time I'll have the earthquake hit a little closer to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yup. again, the more you realize you've been PWNED to the nth degree, the worse your grammar gets.
> 
> As for that threat against the life of a poster, consider it reported asshat.
Click to expand...


The only pawn here is you, your off the board why are you still laying there?

oh so what I said was a threat? and shit face saying he was going to whip my ass like a drum isn't a threat? why didn't you report him?


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there may or may not be nukes in Libya bigrednec, but this thread has blown up in your face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CUNTservative
> You've been fucked again. and it's killing you.
Click to expand...


At lest I still get laid. You've shooting dust


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUNTservative
> You've been fucked again. and it's killing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At lest I still get laid. You've shooting dust
Click to expand...


In the ass? thanks for admitting that.


----------



## idb

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there may or may not be nukes in Libya bigrednec, but this thread has blown up in your face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course it has just because you said so. But truth is more better than the lies told by those you support.
> Next time I'll have the earthquake hit a little closer to you.
Click to expand...


Remind me who I support again...
Just so I can understand more better what you're talking about.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> CUNTservative
> You've been fucked again. and it's killing you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At lest I still get laid. You've shooting dust
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the ass? thanks for admitting that.
Click to expand...


you consistently read things into posts that were not there. no wonder no one on this board takes you seriously.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> At lest I still get laid. You've shooting dust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the ass? thanks for admitting that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you consistently read things into posts that were not there. no wonder no one on this board takes you seriously.
Click to expand...


Go fuck yourself dipshit you got fucked you seem to like it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there may or may not be nukes in Libya bigrednec, but this thread has blown up in your face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course it has just because you said so. But truth is more better than the lies told by those you support.
> Next time I'll have the earthquake hit a little closer to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remind me who I support again...
> Just so I can understand more better what you're talking about.
Click to expand...


I really don't give a god damn.


----------



## idb

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course it has just because you said so. But truth is more better than the lies told by those you support.
> Next time i'll have the earthquake hit a little closer to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> remind me who i support again...
> Just so i can understand more better what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i really don't give a god damn.
Click to expand...


ok


----------



## bigrebnc1775

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> remind me who i support again...
> Just so i can understand more better what you're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really don't give a god damn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok
Click to expand...


Your too fucking stupid to know who has been a part of this discussion the last few pages I can't help your stupid ass.


----------



## idb

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i really don't give a god damn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your too fucking stupid to know who has been a part of this discussion the last few pages I can't help your stupid ass.
Click to expand...


ok


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i really don't give a god damn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your too fucking stupid to know who has been a part of this discussion the last few pages I can't help your stupid ass.
Click to expand...


How do you know his ass is stupid? Did you see it's SAT scores?


----------



## Conservative

So... where exactly are those nukes, bigmoron1775?
IAEA gone in and found them yet?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> So... where exactly are those nukes, bigmoron1775?
> IAEA gone in and found them yet?



*XXXXX-Meister*servative you are a real piece of work that will die one day.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... where exactly are those nukes, bigmoron1775?
> IAEA gone in and found them yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *XXXXXX*servative you are a real piece of work that will die one day.
Click to expand...


death threats? again?


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *XXXXX*servative you are a real piece of work that will die one day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> death threats? again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Report it pussy. like you reported that last post about the eartquake.
Click to expand...


already done. there is no place on this board for threatening the life of another poster.

adjust your meds.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... where exactly are those nukes, bigmoron1775?
> IAEA gone in and found them yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *XXXXXX*servative you are a real piece of work that will die one day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> death threats? again?
Click to expand...

Report it pussy. like you reported that last post about the earthquake. I have really fucked with your mind CUNTservative. You must fear me just by me mentioning the word death and you think it's a threat.  What power you have given me over you you have been punked long and hard. I tell idb that next time I'll have the earthquake come a little closer? Thanks for giving me all that power son. I bet you think I can move mountains.


----------



## L.K.Eder




----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... where exactly are those nukes, bigmoron1775?
> IAEA gone in and found them yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *XXXXXX*servative you are a real piece of work that will die one day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> death threats? again?
Click to expand...

Report it pussy. like you reported that last post about the earthquake. I have really fucked with your mind *XXXXX-Meister*servative. You must fear me just by me mentioning the word death and you think it's a threat.  What power you have given me over you you have been punked long and hard. I tell idb that next time I'll have the earthquake come a little closer? Thanks for giving me all that power son. I bet you think I can move mountains. I bet you think my avatar is a threat.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *XXXXX*servative you are a real piece of work that will die one day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> death threats? again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Report it pussy. like you reported that last post about the earthquake. I have really fucked with your mind CUNTservative. You must fear me just by me mentioning the word death and you think it's a threat.  What power you have given me over you you have been punked long and hard. I tell idb that next time I'll have the earthquake come a little closer? Thanks for giving me all that power son. I bet you think I can move mountains. I bet you think my avatar is a threat.
Click to expand...


if that helps you sleep at night. sounds like the meds aren't helping.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> death threats? again?
> 
> 
> 
> Report it pussy. like you reported that last post about the earthquake. I have really fucked with your mind CUNTservative. You must fear me just by me mentioning the word death and you think it's a threat.  What power you have given me over you you have been punked long and hard. I tell idb that next time I'll have the earthquake come a little closer? Thanks for giving me all that power son. I bet you think I can move mountains. I bet you think my avatar is a threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if that helps you sleep at night. sounds like the meds aren't helping.
Click to expand...


Since you did report it I must have really fucked your mind up.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Report it pussy. like you reported that last post about the earthquake. I have really fucked with your mind *XXXXXX*servative. You must fear me just by me mentioning the word death and you think it's a threat.  What power you have given me over you you have been punked long and hard. I tell idb that next time I'll have the earthquake come a little closer? Thanks for giving me all that power son. I bet you think I can move mountains. I bet you think my avatar is a threat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if that helps you sleep at night. sounds like the meds aren't helping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you did report it I must have really fucked your mind up.
Click to expand...


meds. adjust.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> if that helps you sleep at night. sounds like the meds aren't helping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you did report it I must have really fucked your mind up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> meds. adjust.
Click to expand...


Please do so my fucking with your mind works better when your not taking your meds


----------



## Conservative

How many nukes did the IAEA find in Libya?

What was the kiloton per warhead?

How far could the missiles carrying them go?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> How many nukes did the IAEA find in Libya?
> 
> What was the kiloton per warhead?
> 
> How far could the missiles carrying them go?



I'm working on creating more nukes give me time a god has to work 24/7 creating death and earthquakes.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many nukes did the IAEA find in Libya?
> 
> What was the kiloton per warhead?
> 
> How far could the missiles carrying them go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on creating more nukes give me time a god has to work 24/7 creating death and earthquakes.
Click to expand...


comparing yourself to God.

yup. your brain is fried.

Enjoy senility alone, dipshit.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many nukes did the IAEA find in Libya?
> 
> What was the kiloton per warhead?
> 
> How far could the missiles carrying them go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on creating more nukes give me time a god has to work 24/7 creating death and earthquakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> comparing yourself to God.
> 
> yup. your brain is fried.
> 
> Enjoy senility alone, dipshit.
Click to expand...


You must think I am. You did  report me for saying I will move the earthquake a little closer. In your mind you think I can. So in your mind you must think I am a god. Boy have I fucked your mind up.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Your thread is fail, bigrebnc.  Thank you allowing all on the board to see you as the homophobic, sexist, racist, and white supremacist that you are.


----------



## uscitizen

Why is this thread still in politics?


----------



## High_Gravity

Wow littlered has officially lost his damn mind.


----------



## uscitizen

he did not lose much.


----------



## High_Gravity

uscitizen said:


> he did not lose much.



You got a point there.


----------



## Conservative

uscitizen said:


> he did not lose much.








			
				DumbAssFuckingRepComputer said:
			
		

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to uscitizen again.


----------



## High_Gravity

Conservative why do you pummel littlered so mercilessly like a red headed step child? does he owe you money?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> Your thread is fail, bigrebnc.  Thank you allowing all on the board to see you as the homophobic, sexist, racist, and white supremacist that you are.



Fuck you son of a bitch you are a fucking lying piece of shit if you say I am racist or sexist or a white supremacist. But don't allow me to stop you from lying


----------



## bigrebnc1775

uscitizen said:


> Why is this thread still in politics?



Because it is. KUNNYservative has tried his best to derail the thread.


----------



## L.K.Eder




----------



## bigrebnc1775

High_Gravity said:


> Conservative why do you pummel littlered so mercilessly like a red headed step child? does he owe you money?



Kunnyservative is still being punked but of course the four ducebags wouldn't agree with that.


----------



## Conservative

High_Gravity said:


> Conservative why do you pummel littlered so mercilessly like a red headed step child? does he owe you money?



He amuses me. He's like my own little court jester... dance, jester... dance!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative why do you pummel littlered so mercilessly like a red headed step child? does he owe you money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He amuses me. He's like my own little court jester... dance, jester... dance!
Click to expand...


jokes on you., actually the joke as been you all along.

Anyone who thinks another person can create an earthquake and say that's a threat is totally off their rocker, and has proven they have been punked toyed with and pawnage.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> *Anyone who thinks another person can create an earthquake and say that's a threat is totally off their rocker*, and has proven they have been punked toyed with and pawnage.





bigrebnc1775 said:


> Next time I'll have the earthquake hit a little closer to you.



So... let's see... you claim to be able to create earthquakes... then go on to say anyone who claims to be able to create earthquakes is off their rocker.

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm..................


----------



## High_Gravity

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your thread is fail, bigrebnc.  Thank you allowing all on the board to see you as the homophobic, sexist, racist, and white supremacist that you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you son of a bitch you are a fucking lying piece of shit if you say I am racist or sexist or a white supremacist. But don't allow me to stop you from lying
Click to expand...


If hes lying why do you get so angry about it littlered?


----------



## High_Gravity

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone who thinks another person can create an earthquake and say that's a threat is totally off their rocker*, and has proven they have been punked toyed with and pawnage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next time I'll have the earthquake hit a little closer to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So... let's see... you claim to be able to create earthquakes... then go on to say anyone who claims to be able to create earthquakes is off their rocker.
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm..................
Click to expand...


What the fuck? little red says he can create earthquakes now?


----------



## Conservative

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your thread is fail, bigrebnc.  Thank you allowing all on the board to see you as the homophobic, sexist, racist, and white supremacist that you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you son of a bitch you are a fucking lying piece of shit if you say I am racist or sexist or a white supremacist. But don't allow me to stop you from lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If hes lying why do you get so angry about it littlered?
Click to expand...


Me thinks he doth protest too much.


----------



## High_Gravity

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course it has just because you said so. But truth is more better than the lies told by those you support.
> Next time I'll have the earthquake hit a little closer to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remind me who I support again...
> Just so I can understand more better what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't give a god damn.
Click to expand...


Yes you do, because if you didn't you wouldn't be here pleading your case with us.


----------



## High_Gravity

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative why do you pummel littlered so mercilessly like a red headed step child? does he owe you money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kunnyservative is still being punked but of course the four ducebags wouldn't agree with that.
Click to expand...


The four ducebags? who are they?


----------



## L.K.Eder

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative why do you pummel littlered so mercilessly like a red headed step child? does he owe you money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kunnyservative is still being punked but of course the four ducebags wouldn't agree with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The four ducebags? who are they?
Click to expand...


war, pestilence, billy bob and death.


----------



## High_Gravity

Conservative said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative why do you pummel littlered so mercilessly like a red headed step child? does he owe you money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He amuses me. He's like my own little court jester... dance, jester... dance!
Click to expand...


----------



## Conservative

High_Gravity said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative why do you pummel littlered so mercilessly like a red headed step child? does he owe you money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He amuses me. He's like my own little court jester... dance, jester... dance!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I do believe you've found bigmoron1775's new avatar


----------



## Conservative

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative why do you pummel littlered so mercilessly like a red headed step child? does he owe you money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kunnyservative is still being punked but of course the four ducebags wouldn't agree with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The four ducebags? who are they?
Click to expand...


That was the name of the failed 50's style singing group that bigmoron1775 started a few years ago.


----------



## High_Gravity

Conservative said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kunnyservative is still being punked but of course the four ducebags wouldn't agree with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The four ducebags? who are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was the name of the failed 50's style singing group that bigmoron1775 started a few years ago.
Click to expand...


----------



## High_Gravity

Conservative said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> He amuses me. He's like my own little court jester... dance, jester... dance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do believe you've found bigmoron1775's new avatar
Click to expand...


He should put it up, I would have more respect for him if he did.


----------



## Conservative

High_Gravity said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The four ducebags? who are they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the name of the failed 50's style singing group that bigmoron1775 started a few years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


ROFLMFAO.. I just noticed he spelled douche-bags incorrectly!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

High_Gravity said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe you've found bigmoron1775's new avatar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He should put it up, I would have more respect for him if he did.
Click to expand...


you still here  boy?
Well fuck it hows that KUNNYservative?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was the name of the failed 50's style singing group that bigmoron1775 started a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMFAO.. I just noticed he spelled douche-bags incorrectly!
Click to expand...


Really who gives a shit KUNNYservative?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone who thinks another person can create an earthquake and say that's a threat is totally off their rocker*, and has proven they have been punked toyed with and pawnage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next time I'll have the earthquake hit a little closer to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So... let's see... you claim to be able to create earthquakes... then go on to say anyone who claims to be able to create earthquakes is off their rocker.
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm..................
Click to expand...


AND YOU TOOK  IT IT SERIOUS ENOUGH TO REPORT IT TO THE MODS AS A THREAT? Just how fucked up in the head have I made you to think that?


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe you've found bigmoron1775's new avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should put it up, I would have more respect for him if he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you still here little boy?
Click to expand...


I noticed you added the word 'little' this time to hide the racist tone you employed last time you called him 'boy'.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMFAO.. I just noticed he spelled douche-bags incorrectly!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really who gives a shit *KUNNY*servative?
Click to expand...


I also notice that after you little 'discussion' with a moderator, and some moderator editing of previous posts of yours, you've slightly altered your little pet name for me. How... chicken shit of you


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> He should put it up, I would have more respect for him if he did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you still here little boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I noticed you added the word 'little' this time to hide the racist tone you employed last time you called him 'boy'.
Click to expand...


I changed it kunnyservative


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe you've found bigmoron1775's new avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should put it up, I would have more respect for him if he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you still here  boy?
> Well fuck it hows that KUNNYservative?
Click to expand...


back to proving you're a racist I see.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMFAO.. I just noticed he spelled douche-bags incorrectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really who gives a shit *KUNNY*servative?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also notice that after you little 'discussion' with a moderator, and some moderator editing of previous posts of yours, you've slightly altered your little pet name for me. How... chicken shit of you
Click to expand...

It still means the same thing kunnyservative.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> He should put it up, I would have more respect for him if he did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you still here  boy?
> Well fuck it hows that KUNNYservative?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> back to proving you're a racist I see.
Click to expand...


If I'm racist everybody is racist.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really who gives a shit *KUNNY*servative?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also notice that after you little 'discussion' with a moderator, and some moderator editing of previous posts of yours, you've slightly altered your little pet name for me. How... chicken shit of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still means the same thing kunnyservative.
Click to expand...


yeah... that you wimped out after being properly chastised by a mod! @you


----------



## High_Gravity

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe you've found bigmoron1775's new avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should put it up, I would have more respect for him if he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you still here  boy?
> Well fuck it hows that KUNNYservative?
Click to expand...


You are a joke.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

kunnyservative has lost his mind when he think I can create and earthquake. Kunnyservative took it so seriously that he reported it as a threat to the mods. I have really fucked his mind up because he thinks I am god. I'm surpirsed he hasn't reported my avatar a threat.


----------



## JakeStarkey

We all think you are ignorant, poorly educated, and have a difficult time writing clearly, bigrebnc1775.

Your own side thinks so as well.


----------



## High_Gravity

bigrebnc1775 said:


> kunnyservative has lost his mind when he think I can create and earthquake. Kunnyservative took it so seriously that he reported it as a threat to the mods. I have really fucked his mind up because he thinks I am god. I'm surpirsed he hasn't reported my avatar a threat.



You are a threat to no one but yourself.


----------



## Conservative

still wondering about those Libyan nukes.... how many...kiloton... missile range... etc.

Maybe bigmoron1775 can use his contacts at NATO to get the information for us... assuming anyone in the sanitation department would have access to that type of thing.


----------



## High_Gravity

Conservative said:


> still wondering about those Libyan nukes.... how many...kiloton... missile range... etc.
> 
> Maybe bigmoron1775 can use his contacts at NATO to get the information for us... assuming anyone in the sanitation department would have access to that type of thing.



Littlered used to shine shoes for NATO, thats all.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> kunnyservative has lost his mind when he think I can create and earthquake. Kunnyservative took it so seriously that he reported it as a threat to the mods. I have really fucked his mind up because he thinks I am god. I'm surpirsed he hasn't reported my avatar a threat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a threat to no one but yourself.
Click to expand...


well kunnyservatives thinks I am. But don't sweat it boy neither are you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> We all think you are ignorant, poorly educated, and have a difficult time writing clearly, bigrebnc1775.
> 
> *Your own side thinks so as we*ll.




So jake finally admits he is not a republican


----------



## High_Gravity

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> kunnyservative has lost his mind when he think I can create and earthquake. Kunnyservative took it so seriously that he reported it as a threat to the mods. I have really fucked his mind up because he thinks I am god. I'm surpirsed he hasn't reported my avatar a threat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a threat to no one but yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well kunnyservatives thinks I am. But don't sweat it boy neither are you.
Click to expand...


Who?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a threat to no one but yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well kunnyservatives thinks I am. But don't sweat it boy neither are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who?
Click to expand...


You know who I am talking about don't act stupid.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

High_Gravity said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> still wondering about those Libyan nukes.... how many...kiloton... missile range... etc.
> 
> Maybe bigmoron1775 can use his contacts at NATO to get the information for us... assuming anyone in the sanitation department would have access to that type of thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Littlered used to shine shoes for NATO, thats all.
Click to expand...


thats your job.


----------



## Conservative

High_Gravity said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> still wondering about those Libyan nukes.... how many...kiloton... missile range... etc.
> 
> Maybe bigmoron1775 can use his contacts at NATO to get the information for us... assuming anyone in the sanitation department would have access to that type of thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Littlered used to shine shoes for NATO, thats all.
Click to expand...


Naw... he's a plumber, like Joe. So my bet is that he was the guy who sat in the john, handing out towels & begging for spare change. I think he ate one too many urinal cakes on the job.


----------



## California Girl

JakeStarkey said:


> We all think you are ignorant, poorly educated, and have a difficult time writing clearly, bigrebnc1775.
> 
> Your own side thinks so as well.



Don't speak on behalf of others, Joke. It makes you look even more silly than usual. There's a good boy.... free speech does not give you the right to speak for everyone. It applies only to you speaking for yourself.

Idiot.


----------



## Conservative

Every time I try to steer the thread back to the topic... HIS topic... he deflects. I wonder why. Possibly, because he got so completely PWNED throughout this thread that he's decided to completely abandon his original position?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

California Girl said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all think you are ignorant, poorly educated, and have a difficult time writing clearly, bigrebnc1775.
> 
> Your own side thinks so as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't speak on behalf of others, Joke. It makes you look even more silly than usual. There's a good boy.... free speech does not give you the right to speak for everyone. It applies only to you speaking for yourself.
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...


Since he knows I am a republican did you notice the part where he said my side. he's admitting that he's not a republican.


----------



## Montrovant

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all think you are ignorant, poorly educated, and have a difficult time writing clearly, bigrebnc1775.
> 
> *Your own side thinks so as we*ll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So jake finally admits he is not a republican
Click to expand...


I won't speak to Jake's political leanings, but maybe by 'your own side' he meant the crazy conspiracy theorists side?


----------



## High_Gravity

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> still wondering about those Libyan nukes.... how many...kiloton... missile range... etc.
> 
> Maybe bigmoron1775 can use his contacts at NATO to get the information for us... assuming anyone in the sanitation department would have access to that type of thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Littlered used to shine shoes for NATO, thats all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats your job.
Click to expand...


No bitch, I get paid $49.99 an hour to bitch slap you across these forums like a stripper late paying rent.


----------



## Conservative

Every time I try to steer the thread back to the topic... HIS topic... he deflects. I wonder why. Possibly, because he got so completely PWNED throughout this thread that he's decided to completely abandon his original position?

So, when do we get all the details bigmoron?


----------



## High_Gravity

Conservative said:


> Every time I try to steer the thread back to the topic... HIS topic... he deflects. I wonder why. Possibly, because he got so completely PWNED throughout this thread that he's decided to completely abandon his original position?



I think hes gotten so destroyed hes starting to lose what little is left of his sanity.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Montrovant said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all think you are ignorant, poorly educated, and have a difficult time writing clearly, bigrebnc1775.
> 
> *Your own side thinks so as we*ll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So jake finally admits he is not a republican
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I won't speak to Jake's political leanings, but maybe by 'your own side' he meant the crazy conspiracy theorists side?
Click to expand...

NO but since you think he needs to be defended gives more proof to what I said.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

High_Gravity said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I try to steer the thread back to the topic... HIS topic... he deflects. I wonder why. Possibly, because he got so completely PWNED throughout this thread that he's decided to completely abandon his original position?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think hes gotten so destroyed hes starting to lose what little is left of his sanity.
Click to expand...


ONLY TIME WILL TELL ABOUT THE NUKES BUT WHY WOULD THE pm SAY THEY WERE THERE IF THEY WEREN'T?


----------



## High_Gravity

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I try to steer the thread back to the topic... HIS topic... he deflects. I wonder why. Possibly, because he got so completely PWNED throughout this thread that he's decided to completely abandon his original position?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think hes gotten so destroyed hes starting to lose what little is left of his sanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ONLY TIME WILL TELL ABOUT THE NUKES BUT WHY WOULD THE pm SAY THEY WERE THERE IF THEY WEREN'T?
Click to expand...


Anyone can say anything on the internet shit for brains.


----------



## ABikerSailor

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I try to steer the thread back to the topic... HIS topic... he deflects. I wonder why. Possibly, because he got so completely PWNED throughout this thread that he's decided to completely abandon his original position?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think hes gotten so destroyed hes starting to lose what little is left of his sanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ONLY TIME WILL TELL ABOUT THE NUKES BUT WHY WOULD THE pm SAY THEY WERE THERE IF THEY WEREN'T?
Click to expand...


Good question.  Why did Jr. say there were WMD's in Iraq when there weren't, Little Rebecca?


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I try to steer the thread back to the topic... HIS topic... he deflects. I wonder why. Possibly, because he got so completely PWNED throughout this thread that he's decided to completely abandon his original position?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think hes gotten so destroyed hes starting to lose what little is left of his sanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ONLY TIME WILL TELL ABOUT THE NUKES BUT WHY WOULD THE pm SAY THEY WERE THERE IF THEY WEREN'T?
Click to expand...


The same reason you continually say things that are not true... it gives a sense of power... a sense of being better than those around you... to make your pathetic little life seem somehow less meaningless and obscure.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think hes gotten so destroyed hes starting to lose what little is left of his sanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONLY TIME WILL TELL ABOUT THE NUKES BUT WHY WOULD THE pm SAY THEY WERE THERE IF THEY WEREN'T?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good question.  Why did Jr. say there were WMD's in Iraq when there weren't, Little Rebecca?
Click to expand...

Why did the PM of libya say there were nukes in libya if libya didn't have them?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think hes gotten so destroyed hes starting to lose what little is left of his sanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONLY TIME WILL TELL ABOUT THE NUKES BUT WHY WOULD THE pm SAY THEY WERE THERE IF THEY WEREN'T?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same reason you continually say things that are not true... it gives a sense of power... a sense of being better than those around you... to make your pathetic little life seem somehow less meaningless and obscure.
Click to expand...

I wasn't the one that was busted for lying. You were.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

High_Gravity said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think hes gotten so destroyed hes starting to lose what little is left of his sanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONLY TIME WILL TELL ABOUT THE NUKES BUT WHY WOULD THE pm SAY THEY WERE THERE IF THEY WEREN'T?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone can say anything on the internet shit for brains.
Click to expand...


A countries leader isn't the internet asswipe


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ONLY TIME WILL TELL ABOUT THE NUKES BUT WHY WOULD THE pm SAY THEY WERE THERE IF THEY WEREN'T?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same reason you continually say things that are not true... it gives a sense of power... a sense of being better than those around you... to make your pathetic little life seem somehow less meaningless and obscure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't the one that was busted for lying. You were.
Click to expand...


Not according to everyone in the thread but you.

Majority rules.

Liar.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ONLY TIME WILL TELL ABOUT THE NUKES BUT WHY WOULD THE pm SAY THEY WERE THERE IF THEY WEREN'T?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.  Why did Jr. say there were WMD's in Iraq when there weren't, Little Rebecca?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did the PM of libya say there were nukes in libya if libya didn't have them?
Click to expand...


The same reason you continually say things that are not true... it gives a sense of power... a sense of being better than those around you... to make your pathetic little life seem somehow less meaningless and obscure.


----------



## High_Gravity

Conservative said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.  Why did Jr. say there were WMD's in Iraq when there weren't, Little Rebecca?
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the PM of libya say there were nukes in libya if libya didn't have them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same reason you continually say things that are not true... it gives a sense of power... a sense of being better than those around you... to make your pathetic little life seem somehow less meaningless and obscure.
Click to expand...


----------



## ABikerSailor

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ONLY TIME WILL TELL ABOUT THE NUKES BUT WHY WOULD THE pm SAY THEY WERE THERE IF THEY WEREN'T?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can say anything on the internet shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A countries leader isn't the internet asswipe
Click to expand...


Then why did the leaders of THIS country say there weren't any WMDs?

Hillary Clinton said he'd given them up a while ago, which is why he was allowed to come to the UN.


----------



## High_Gravity

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ONLY TIME WILL TELL ABOUT THE NUKES BUT WHY WOULD THE pm SAY THEY WERE THERE IF THEY WEREN'T?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can say anything on the internet shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A countries leader isn't the internet asswipe
Click to expand...


Says who?


----------



## California Girl

Internet pissing contests... no winners, lots of losers. Just sayin'.


----------



## Conservative

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can say anything on the internet shit for brains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A countries leader isn't the internet asswipe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why did the leaders of THIS country say there weren't any WMDs?
> 
> Hillary Clinton said he'd given them up a while ago, which is why he was allowed to come to the UN.
Click to expand...


You see, big's problem is that he took a report, of a report, of a report, as Gospel... and he refuses to back down because the little narcissistic bitch can't fathom the concept of not being right. It just doesn't compute to him that he could ever be wrong.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Conservative said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A countries leader isn't the internet asswipe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did the leaders of THIS country say there weren't any WMDs?
> 
> Hillary Clinton said he'd given them up a while ago, which is why he was allowed to come to the UN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see, big's problem is that he took a report, of a report, of a report, as Gospel... and he refuses to back down because the little narcissistic bitch can't fathom the concept of not being right. It just doesn't compute to him that he could ever be wrong.
Click to expand...


Actually, it's more like the Little Retard likes to cherry pick the internet and anything that supports his bullshit accusations is where the "truth" is.

You can get a link to support just about any kind of bullshit view on the 'net.


----------



## High_Gravity

ABikerSailor said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did the leaders of THIS country say there weren't any WMDs?
> 
> Hillary Clinton said he'd given them up a while ago, which is why he was allowed to come to the UN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see, big's problem is that he took a report, of a report, of a report, as Gospel... and he refuses to back down because the little narcissistic bitch can't fathom the concept of not being right. It just doesn't compute to him that he could ever be wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it's more like the Little Retard likes to cherry pick the internet and anything that supports his bullshit accusations is where the "truth" is.
> 
> You can get a link to support just about any kind of bullshit view on the 'net.
Click to expand...


The kid is totally lost, I haven't seen a melt down like this on a message board in quite a while, and I have never seen a person with such a low intelligence have such a narcissistic attitude, it fascinates me.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

California Girl said:


> Internet pissing contests... no winners, lots of losers. Just sayin'.



I agree, it's pretty pathetic that 5 have taken it upon them self to gang up on one person.


----------



## Conservative

High_Gravity said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see, big's problem is that he took a report, of a report, of a report, as Gospel... and he refuses to back down because the little narcissistic bitch can't fathom the concept of not being right. It just doesn't compute to him that he could ever be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's more like the Little Retard likes to cherry pick the internet and anything that supports his bullshit accusations is where the "truth" is.
> 
> You can get a link to support just about any kind of bullshit view on the 'net.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The kid is totally lost, I haven't seen a melt down like this on a message board in quite a while, and I have never seen a person with such a low intelligence have such a narcissistic attitude, it fascinates me.
Click to expand...


Watching him foam at the mouth is like passing a head on collision on the interstate. You don't WANT to look... but you just can't help yourself.


----------



## ABikerSailor

bigrebnc1775 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Internet pissing contests... no winners, lots of losers. Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, it's pretty pathetic that 5 have taken it upon them self to gang up on one person.
Click to expand...


Pretty pathetic that an overblown egocentric asshole like yourself still thinks that you're "winning".

You're "winning" like Charlie Sheen.


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Internet pissing contests... no winners, lots of losers. Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, it's pretty pathetic that 5 have taken it upon them self to gang up on one person.
Click to expand...


Now he's 'counting' all those who oppose him...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

High_Gravity said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see, big's problem is that he took a report, of a report, of a report, as Gospel... and he refuses to back down because the little narcissistic bitch can't fathom the concept of not being right. It just doesn't compute to him that he could ever be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's more like the Little Retard likes to cherry pick the internet and anything that supports his bullshit accusations is where the "truth" is.
> 
> You can get a link to support just about any kind of bullshit view on the 'net.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The kid is totally lost, I haven't seen a melt down like this on a message board in quite a while, and I have never seen a person with such a low intelligence have such a narcissistic attitude, it fascinates me.
Click to expand...


The melt down was conservative when he thought I could create an earthquake and reported it.

But I guess your just to stupid to see that.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Like I said Little Rebecca, the only "earthquake" YOU can create is the flatulence that comes out of your overgrown plumber's crack.


----------



## High_Gravity

bigrebnc1775 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's more like the Little Retard likes to cherry pick the internet and anything that supports his bullshit accusations is where the "truth" is.
> 
> You can get a link to support just about any kind of bullshit view on the 'net.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kid is totally lost, I haven't seen a melt down like this on a message board in quite a while, and I have never seen a person with such a low intelligence have such a narcissistic attitude, it fascinates me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The melt down was conservative when he thought I could create an earthquake and reported it.
> 
> But I guess your just to stupid to see that.
Click to expand...


Really? all I've seen is consersative slap the shit out of you like a red headed step child.


----------



## Conservative

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Internet pissing contests... no winners, lots of losers. Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, it's pretty pathetic that 5 have taken it upon them self to gang up on one person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty pathetic that an overblown egocentric asshole like yourself still thinks that you're "winning".
> 
> You're "winning" like Charlie Sheen.
Click to expand...


Won himself right out of a hit series and away from two hot porn stars


----------



## bigrebnc1775

If the U.N. didn't think the report from the PM didn't have some truth to it why send in inspectors?

TRIPOLI - The United Nations nuclear watchdog said on Sunday it had begun inspections of Libya's nuclear facilities and visited four sites near the capital for the first time.

A spokesman for the International Atomic Energy Agency said the UN team, which arrived in Tripoli on Saturday led by IAEA chief Mohamed ElBaradei, was now drafting a work plan with the Libyan authorities for the coming weeks.

UN inspectors visit Libya nuclear weapons sites - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News


----------



## Conservative

UN Chief Urges Libya To Secure Gadhafi's Weapons : NPR


> U.N. Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon on Wednesday urged Libya's new leaders to quickly secure chemical weapons, *nuclear materials* and shoulder-fired missiles, some of which have been left unguarded during the eight-month civil war that toppled the Moammar Gadhafi's regime.



Not 'weapons', but 'materials' HUGE fucking difference.


----------



## High_Gravity

ABikerSailor said:


> Like I said Little Rebecca, the only "earthquake" YOU can create is the flatulence that comes out of your overgrown plumber's crack.


----------



## Conservative

High_Gravity said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said Little Rebecca, the only "earthquake" YOU can create is the flatulence that comes out of your overgrown plumber's crack.
Click to expand...


I think you made him cry.


----------



## Divine Wind

This article mentions "chemical weapons" but "nuclear materials" which sounds like radioactive material may have been gathered, but not assembled into an explosive weapon: 

On First Libya Visit Since Uprising UN Chief Says UN Ready to Help


> United Nations secretary-general Ban Ki-moon, on a previously unannounced visit to Libya, his first since the uprising that toppled its long-time dictator Muammar Al Qathafi, on Wednesday said the UN would stand by Libya&#8217;s side on its path to democracy. He also urged Libya&#8217;s new leaders to quickly secure *chemical weapons, nuclear materials and shoulder-fired missiles*, some of which have been left unguarded during the eight-month conflict.
> 
> Ban said he was encouraged by a pledge from Libya&#8217;s interim leader, Mustafa Abdul-Jalil, to protect the weapons sites - though unsecured stockpiles of missiles and other munitions were still being discovered as recently as last month.


----------



## ABikerSailor

bigrebnc1775 said:


> If the U.N. didn't think the report from the PM didn't have some truth to it why send in inspectors?
> 
> TRIPOLI - The United Nations nuclear watchdog said on Sunday it had begun inspections of Libya's nuclear facilities and visited four sites near the capital for the first time.
> 
> A spokesman for the International Atomic Energy Agency said the UN team, which arrived in Tripoli on Saturday led by IAEA chief Mohamed ElBaradei, was now drafting a work plan with the Libyan authorities for the coming weeks.
> 
> UN inspectors visit Libya nuclear weapons sites - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News



Because as a responsible nuclear nation, all leads must be followed up on and verified.

We have a nuclear response team that does this stuff world wide.


----------



## Conservative

Divine.Wind said:


> This article mentions "chemical weapons" but "nuclear materials" which sounds like radioactive material may have been gathered, but not assembled into an explosive weapon:
> 
> On First Libya Visit Since Uprising UN Chief Says UN Ready to Help
> 
> 
> 
> United Nations secretary-general Ban Ki-moon, on a previously unannounced visit to Libya, his first since the uprising that toppled its long-time dictator Muammar Al Qathafi, on Wednesday said the UN would stand by Libyas side on its path to democracy. He also urged Libyas new leaders to quickly secure *chemical weapons, nuclear materials and shoulder-fired missiles*, some of which have been left unguarded during the eight-month conflict.
> 
> Ban said he was encouraged by a pledge from Libyas interim leader, Mustafa Abdul-Jalil, to protect the weapons sites - though unsecured stockpiles of missiles and other munitions were still being discovered as recently as last month.
Click to expand...


correct. having nuclear materials, is vastly different from having functional nuclear weapons. 

So far, there has been 1... a single... uno... stories about the outgoing PM claiming they have actual nukes. It was in Al Arabya... at least according to Israel Radio who reported it was in Al Arabya... at least according to the Jerusalem Post, who reported that Israel Radio reported that Al Arabya reported the outgoing PM saying that they had nukes.

THAT, is what the incredible moron who started this thread calls proof positive. 
THAT, is what the narcissistic anal wart who started this thread based ALL his arguments on. 
THAT, is what every other link that bigfuckingmoron1775 posted as corroborating evidence pointed back to...

all to that report, of a report, of a report.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ABikerSailor said:


> Like I said Little Rebecca, the only "earthquake" YOU can create is the flatulence that comes out of your overgrown plumber's crack.



seabitch I see that you stopped long enough taking in those seamen to join in the fun


----------



## Conservative

bigrebnc1775 said:


> If the U.N. didn't think the report from the PM didn't have some truth to it why send in inspectors?
> 
> TRIPOLI - The United Nations nuclear watchdog said on Sunday it had begun inspections of Libya's nuclear facilities and visited four sites near the capital for the first time.
> 
> A spokesman for the International Atomic Energy Agency said the UN team, which arrived in Tripoli on Saturday led by IAEA chief Mohamed ElBaradei, was now drafting a work plan with the Libyan authorities for the coming weeks.
> 
> UN inspectors visit Libya nuclear weapons sites - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News



from your link, dick-dribble...


> Earlier this month Libya acknowledged trying to develop banned weapons, including nuclear arms, and invited inspectors in.


THEY WERE INVITED. THAT, is why they went.


ALSO form your link...



> The Libyans say they have been working on a pilot scale centrifuge uranium-enrichment program but have not enriched any uranium. Enrichment is a process of purifying uranium for use as nuclear fuel or in weapons.
> 
> *Libya's Foreign Minister Mohamed Abderrhmane Chalgam said on Saturday Tripoli had never crossed the line from laboratory experiments into actually making weapons. *



Once again, butt fucked by your own sources. You just posted proof that your entire thread was pure, unadulterated crap of the highest magnitude.


Now, please spin THIS into 'yes they do have weapons, the outgoing PM said so!'

_This ought to be good, folks._


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Conservative said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> This article mentions "chemical weapons" but "nuclear materials" which sounds like radioactive material may have been gathered, but not assembled into an explosive weapon:
> 
> On First Libya Visit Since Uprising UN Chief Says UN Ready to Help
> 
> 
> 
> United Nations secretary-general Ban Ki-moon, on a previously unannounced visit to Libya, his first since the uprising that toppled its long-time dictator Muammar Al Qathafi, on Wednesday said the UN would stand by Libyas side on its path to democracy. He also urged Libyas new leaders to quickly secure *chemical weapons, nuclear materials and shoulder-fired missiles*, some of which have been left unguarded during the eight-month conflict.
> 
> Ban said he was encouraged by a pledge from Libyas interim leader, Mustafa Abdul-Jalil, to protect the weapons sites - though unsecured stockpiles of missiles and other munitions were still being discovered as recently as last month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> correct. having nuclear materials, is vastly different from having functional nuclear weapons.
> 
> So far, there has been 1... a single... uno... stories about the outgoing PM claiming they have actual nukes. It was in Al Arabya... at least according to Israel Radio who reported it was in Al Arabya... at least according to the Jerusalem Post, who reported that Israel Radio reported that Al Arabya reported the outgoing PM saying that they had nukes.
> 
> THAT, is what the incredible moron who started this thread calls proof positive.
> THAT, is what the narcissistic anal wart who started this thread based ALL his arguments on.
> THAT, is what every other link that bigfuckingmoron1775 posted as corroborating evidence pointed back to...
> 
> all to that report, of a report, of a report.
Click to expand...

I must really gotten under your skin to about lying that you keep chasing me. 5 OR 6 PEOPLE JOIN YOU AND PRONE TO JUMP ON SOMEONE THEY THINK HAS TOLD A LIE AND DAMN THEY DON'T SAY A WORD TO YOU.

Here's what I am going to do you are going back on ignore you can have your childish tirade. If an adult comes to this thread I will discuss it. You and I derailed it long enough. Have at son come up with some more name calling I will not respond to you or anyone one else that acts as childish as you do.


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> This article mentions "chemical weapons" but "nuclear materials" which sounds like radioactive material may have been gathered, but not assembled into an explosive weapon:
> 
> On First Libya Visit Since Uprising UN Chief Says UN Ready to Help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> correct. having nuclear materials, is vastly different from having functional nuclear weapons.
> 
> So far, there has been 1... a single... uno... stories about the outgoing PM claiming they have actual nukes. It was in Al Arabya... at least according to Israel Radio who reported it was in Al Arabya... at least according to the Jerusalem Post, who reported that Israel Radio reported that Al Arabya reported the outgoing PM saying that they had nukes.
> 
> THAT, is what the incredible moron who started this thread calls proof positive.
> THAT, is what the narcissistic anal wart who started this thread based ALL his arguments on.
> THAT, is what every other link that bigfuckingmoron1775 posted as corroborating evidence pointed back to...
> 
> all to that report, of a report, of a report.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I must really gotten under your skin to about lying that you keep chasing me. 5 OR 6 PEOPLE JOIN YOU AND PRONE TO JUMP ON SOMEONE THEY THINK HAS TOLD A LIE AND DAMN THEY DON'T SAY A WORD TO YOU.
> 
> Here's what I am going to do you are going back on ignore you can have your childish tirade. If an adult comes to this thread I will discuss it. You and I derailed it long enough. Have at son come up with some more name calling I will not respond to you or anyone one else that acts as childish as you do.
Click to expand...



adult on board, son.

you need help.

ask me anything.


----------



## Conservative

why am I not surprised. I show you that your own source disproves your entire thread, and your response is 'LA LA LA LA LA LA, I AM NOT LISTENING, LA LA LA LA LA LA'.

You have just fully cemented your position as biggest idiot on this board. Congrats.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Not quite a meltdown, but Little Rebecca came close.


----------



## Divine Wind

Conservative said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> This article mentions "chemical weapons" but "nuclear materials" which sounds like radioactive material may have been gathered, but not assembled into an explosive weapon:
> 
> On First Libya Visit Since Uprising UN Chief Says UN Ready to Help
> 
> 
> 
> United Nations secretary-general Ban Ki-moon, on a previously unannounced visit to Libya, his first since the uprising that toppled its long-time dictator Muammar Al Qathafi, on Wednesday said the UN would stand by Libyas side on its path to democracy. He also urged Libyas new leaders to quickly secure *chemical weapons, nuclear materials and shoulder-fired missiles*, some of which have been left unguarded during the eight-month conflict.
> 
> Ban said he was encouraged by a pledge from Libyas interim leader, Mustafa Abdul-Jalil, to protect the weapons sites - though unsecured stockpiles of missiles and other munitions were still being discovered as recently as last month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> correct. having nuclear materials, is vastly different from having functional nuclear weapons.
> 
> So far, there has been 1... a single... uno... stories about the outgoing PM claiming they have actual nukes.
Click to expand...


There have been several stories.  Fortunately, updates has cleared up the PM's/Libyan Council's initial statement(s) on the issue.  Let's not get wrapped around the axle by initial statements from a country in turmoil.  Does anyone doubt other nations are working on nukes or that we'll probably see one go off in anger during our lifetimes?

Libyan transition council claims to find Gaddafi&#8217;s nuclear weapons | The Raw Story


> (Update: The rebels found radioactive materials left over from Gaddafis uranium enrichment program, according to later reports, which does not meet the technical standard of a nuclear weapon. )
> 
> In the years leading up to the fall of Col. Muammar Gaddafi, it was not clear to the U.S. or its allies just how far along the Libyan nuclear program had progressed.
> 
> Turns out, Gaddafi may have succeeded where other dictators failed: he had nuclear weapons, the Libyan transitional council said Monday.



Chemical, nuclear weapons found in Libya - prime minister | World | RIA Novosti


> Libya's acting Prime Minister Mahmoud Jibril has announced that nuclear and chemical weapons have been found in the country and said foreign inspectors would arrive later in the week to investigate the issue, Al Arabiya TV network reported on Monday quoting a National Transitional Council official.


----------



## Conservative

Divine.Wind said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> This article mentions "chemical weapons" but "nuclear materials" which sounds like radioactive material may have been gathered, but not assembled into an explosive weapon:
> 
> On First Libya Visit Since Uprising UN Chief Says UN Ready to Help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> correct. having nuclear materials, is vastly different from having functional nuclear weapons.
> 
> So far, there has been 1... a single... uno... stories about the outgoing PM claiming they have actual nukes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There have been several stories.  Fortunately, updates has cleared up the PM's/Libyan Council's initial statement(s) on the issue.  *Let's not get wrapped around the axle by initial statements from a country in turmoil.*  Does anyone doubt other nations are working on nukes or that we'll probably see one go off in anger during our lifetimes?
> 
> Libyan transition council claims to find Gaddafis nuclear weapons | The Raw Story
> 
> 
> 
> (Update: The rebels found radioactive materials left over from Gaddafis uranium enrichment program, according to later reports, which does not meet the technical standard of a nuclear weapon. )
> 
> In the years leading up to the fall of Col. Muammar Gaddafi, it was not clear to the U.S. or its allies just how far along the Libyan nuclear program had progressed.
> 
> Turns out, Gaddafi may have succeeded where other dictators failed: he had nuclear weapons, the Libyan transitional council said Monday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chemical, nuclear weapons found in Libya - prime minister | World | RIA Novosti
> 
> 
> 
> Libya's acting Prime Minister Mahmoud Jibril has announced that nuclear and chemical weapons have been found in the country and said foreign inspectors would arrive later in the week to investigate the issue, Al Arabiya TV network reported on Monday quoting a National Transitional Council official.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I tried for the last 500 or so posts to explain that to the moron who started this thread. His final response when he realized his last source completely destroyed his own thread, was to put me on ignore... or so the little narcissistic freak says.


----------

